# LIDL - MTB Bekleidung/Zubehör 2009?



## Winston Smith (2. April 2009)

Ab dem 8.04.2009 gibt es bei LIDL Mountainbike Bekleidung (Shirt, Hose, Schuhe, Helm, Brille) und diverses Zubehör (Schloss, Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer, Reparaturset, usw.). Was ist von sowas zu halten? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das die LIDL Schuhe bisher ganz brauchbar waren, aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Sachen aus?


----------



## Vogelsberger (2. April 2009)

Bei Lidl keine Ahnung,meine Lang Alid Herbsthose ging auch für den winter gut, hat nun die zweite Herbst/winter/Frühjahrsanfangsaison hinter sich, also die 9,x Euro waren gut angelegt.

Das Trikot in Langarm ist auch noch ok.


Die Aldi Sommerhose,wovon ich zwei habe ist eigentlich auch prima.

Sicher gibts für mehr Geld besseres, muß man aber individuell sehen, ich bevorzuge Mittlerweile Chiba oder Oneal Handschuhe für 20-30 euro statt der 7 Euro Aldi dinger, aber jedem das seine.

Nur die bei Lidl beworbene Standpumpe würde ich getrost vergessen, die Skalierung des Manometer ist schlecht und ich bezweifle ernsthaft das das teil 16 Bar bringt.
Gerade der Bereich 1-3 Bar die für uns recht wichtig ist, ist nur schwer ableßbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (2. April 2009)

Winston, bei Lidl habe ich im letzten Jahr die MTB Schuhe probiert - ging bei mir garnicht, rutschten an der Ferse wie verrückt.
Schmeiss mal die Suchfunktion an, da gab's im letzten Jahr einen ausführlichen Lidl-thread. 
An den Artikeln hat sich seitdem scheinbar nichts verändert, soweit ich das gesehen habe.


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. April 2009)

Bei albrecht Süd gibt`s auch die Sachen in den nächten Wochen irgendwann. 
Ich kann davon nur abraten, habe mal ne Radhose gehabt, die mir alles wund gescheuert hatte. Brennt wie sau! :kotz:

Also für vernüftige Bike so wie wir ist die Billigware gar nicht geeignet!

Da investiere ich lieber darin und spare am anderen Ende! 

Die Schuh sind komplett für die Tonne, es sei denn man zieht sie in der Wohnung an! 

MFG


----------



## Tifftoff (2. April 2009)

Ich fahre die Lidl Schuhe von 2008 seit einem Jahr auf meinem Alltagsrad.
Schnürbendel und dieses Band über die Schnürbendel sind einfach nur Schrott.
Der Schuh an sich ist für den Preis wirklich brauchbar, für den Alltag ok. Beim richtigen Biken zieh ich dann aber meine Sidis an.

Die 2009er sehen allerdings anders aus. Erinnern mich irgendwie an Arbeitsschuhe.


----------



## Masberg (2. April 2009)

ich komme mit den Discounterklammotten nicht zurecht. Am Ende bleiben sie doch im Schrank oder wandern in die Tonne.
Dre Werkzeugkoffer hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit der Toolbox von Point (normal um die 40 EUR). Generell gilt aber die Frage, was man eigentlich davon braucht ... nicht viel!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2009)

Ich hab' mir neulich beim Lidl fÃ¼r 10 â¬ ne Radhoise gekauft.

TrÃ¤gt sich sehr angenehm. Hat zwar nicht die Passform einer "teuren" Radhose, der Stoff trÃ¤gt sich aber sehr angenehm und das Sitzpolster ist nicht so fett, aber etwas fester. Dadurch blieb es bei den ersten Ausfarten recht stabil und lieÃ sich nicht plattsitzen. Durch die TrÃ¤ger verutscht sie auch nicht.

Eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Hose. Bevor man 70 â¬ fÃ¼r ne Gore o.Ã¤. hinlegt, auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## oscar, grouch (2. April 2009)

Masberg schrieb:


> Dre Werkzeugkoffer hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit der Toolbox von Point (normal um die 40 EUR). Generell gilt aber die Frage, was man eigentlich davon braucht ... nicht viel!



Der Werkzeugkoffer ist fast überall unter versch. Namen regulär für ca. 40,--  zu bekommen. Ich habe ihn vergangenes Jahr bei Aldi (24,99) gekauft und den Kettennieter gleich zerstört.

Die restlichen Sachen sind eher geeignet wenn man es mit älteren Rädern oder Kinderfahrrädern zu tun hat. 

Ich würde heute Kettenpeitsche, Zahnkranzabnehmer und Kettennieter beim Fachhandel einzeln kaufen. Den Rest braucht man eigentlich nicht oder hat es ohnehin schon.


----------



## Knacki1 (2. April 2009)

ich hab alles von nalini und schuhe von sidi.... *ohohohoho* 



aber so fürn sommer wenn ich sehr viel fahre und die sachen richtig schön schwitzig versifft sind und das waschen evtl. mal nich von ein auf den anderen tag geht.. für den fall hab ich auch ne komplette LIDL klamottengarnitur hier rumliegen


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. April 2009)

ich hab auch ne ganze garnitur an aldi-sachen hier. nicht das non plus ultra (vor allem was das design angeht^^) aber zumindest die sommersachen sind echt nützlich, wenn man alles so schnell durchschwitzt. letztes jahr hab ich bei aldi die letzte hose in xl geschossen (DAS war ein kampf^^) und die sitzt wirklich extrem gut. da sind die adidas und die gonso nur unwesentlich besser.

schlechte erfahrungen hab ich mit den wintersachen gemacht. da kann man sich auch gleich nen blauen müllsack mit füllstoff vollstopfen, da schwitzt man genauso drunter. von wegen atmungsaktiv^^

aber die handschuhe sind gut  kosten kaum was und halten exakt eine saison 

Edit fragt: sind das sommer- oder frühjahrssachen? denn nen schwarzes trikot für den sommer.... ich weiß ja nicht^^


----------



## Luporinski (2. April 2009)

Habe mir neulich im LIDL die kurze Radhose gekauft. Sitzt sehr gut, und fuer 6,99 Euronen gibt es da echt nix zu meckern.

Von der Ware ab 08. April interessieren mich auch ein paar Sachen:

Kaufen werde ich mir definitiv die Sportbrille. Ist wie es aussieht die Cratoni X-Change (hat mal so 30-40 Euro gekostet).

Eventuell kauf ich auch die kurze MTB-Hose, muss mir die aber erstmal anschauen. Das Trikot nehm ich definitiv nicht, das gefaellt mir nicht 

Wenn ich nicht schon Werkzeug haette, wuerde ich mir sicher auch den Koffer anschaffen. Ist zwar nicht fuer den professionellen Einsatz geeignet, aber fuer ab und zu mal rumzuschrauben reicht es allemal. Baugleiche Koffer kosten uebrigens auf Ebay i.d.R. so 35-40 Euro...

Bis dann, am Wuehltisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LastActionHero (2. April 2009)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr diese Brille gekauft! Die ist echt klasse für das Geld! Habe zwei Stück davon und bin vollstens zufrieden! Aber das ist wie bei allem - passen muss es, sonst taugts nichts...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2009)

...und weiß einer mit welchem Helm der Lidl Helm baugleich ist??? Üblicherweise kosten die Discounterhelme (Aldi letzte Jahr) 9.99 Euro. Dieses Jahr das Lidl-Teil 29,99. Muss wohl etwas "hochwertigeres" sein??? aber WAS????
Das Gewicht von 222 gr. lacht mich momentan an....und die Optik scheint auch zu stimmen.

Noch eine Ergänzung für alle, die es interessiert: Der Werkzeugkoffer ist für alle Arbeiten bestens geeignet. Gestern habe ich damit problemlos ein 15 Jahre altes Tretlager demontiert und ein neues verbaut, der Kurbelabzieher sieht immer noch aus, als könnte man ihn verwenden. Einige Kassetten habe ich auch schon getauscht, das Zeug taugt für Gelegenheitsschrauber auf jeden Fall! Auch der lange Pedalschlüssel wechselt mehr Pedale (selbst mit übelstem Krafteinsatz) als man im Leben montieren wird, wenn man nur für sich und paar Freunde schrauben will. Für das Geld ist es super!!!


----------



## Luporinski (6. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und weiß einer mit welchem Helm der Lidl Helm baugleich ist??? Üblicherweise kosten die Discounterhelme (Aldi letzte Jahr) 9.99 Euro. Dieses Jahr das Lidl-Teil 29,99. Muss wohl etwas "hochwertigeres" sein??? aber WAS????
> Das Gewicht von 222 gr. lacht mich momentan an....und die Optik scheint auch zu stimmen.
> 
> Noch eine Ergänzung für alle, die es interessiert: Der Werkzeugkoffer ist für alle Arbeiten bestens geeignet. Gestern habe ich damit problemlos ein 15 Jahre altes Tretlager demontiert und ein neues verbaut, der Kurbelabzieher sieht immer noch aus, als könnte man ihn verwenden. Einige Kassetten habe ich auch schon getauscht, das Zeug taugt für Gelegenheitsschrauber auf jeden Fall! Auch der lange Pedalschlüssel wechselt mehr Pedale (selbst mit übelstem Krafteinsatz) als man im Leben montieren wird, wenn man nur für sich und paar Freunde schrauben will. Für das Geld ist es super!!!



Hm, koennte der Helm nicht auch von Cratoni sein? Aber 222gr?!? Wurde da die Kindergroesse gemessen? 

Das Werkzeug ist sicher sein Geld wert, sofern man "nur" Gelegenheitsschrauber ist. Ich hab uebrigens vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls ein 15 Jahre altes Innenlager nebst Kurbeln gewechselt. Hab dafuer u.a. einen Abzieher von ROSE (Hausmarke X-treme) benutzt. Der sah hinterher allerdings wirklich "X-treme" aus 

Bis Mittwoch also, im Gewuehl...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2009)

Stimmt!!! Hab den Helm mittlerweile selbst gefunden: Ein CRATONI TREMOR...den gibts mittlerweile statt für 120 Euro für 60 Euro. Die 30 Eumel bei Lidl dürfte man dann wohl als Schnäppchen bezeichnen. AAAber wenn ich jetzt einen von Euch im Laden seh, der mir einen wegnimmt, dann bekommt der das Werkzeug gratis dazu...an die Rübe...hihi..zum Glück sind wir Biker ja nicht gewalttätig....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2009)

Laut hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/artikel.php?id=1121 wiegt er 237 gr.
Könnte also stimmen, wenn man ihn ohne Schild vorne wiegt....


----------



## Trymon (6. April 2009)

Na toll. Nu entdecke ich diesen Thread, nachdem ich mir bei Rose einen Alpina Firebird bestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (6. April 2009)

Der Helm ist tatsaechlich der Cratoni Tremor.

Wichtig: Es geht hier um den Helm fuer 29,99 Euro. Je nach Stadt hat LIDL auch einen Helm fuer 6,99 im Programm. Der sieht mir ebenfalls nach einem Cratoni aus.

Uebrigens hat ALDI-Sued ab 14. April ebenfalls Fahrradkram im Programm.


----------



## Luporinski (6. April 2009)

Trymon schrieb:


> Na toll. Nu entdecke ich diesen Thread, nachdem ich mir bei Rose einen Alpina Firebird bestellt habe.



Du hast bei ROSE einen Monat Rueckgaberecht... Wobei, der Firebird ist ein sehr guter Helm!


----------



## Schokobike (6. April 2009)

Auch ich spare gerne, aber um so einen Laden, wie Lidl noch zu unterstützen fehlt mir doch die Skrupellosigkeit oder die wirtschaftlich Not. 
Einzig, die Mitarbeiter tun mir leid.

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/unternehmen/:Lidl-Skandal-Lidl-/615186.html?eid=614772

Nur ein Fall, von vielen solcher Machenschaften der Lidl Bosse.


----------



## saturno (6. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Ab dem 8.04.2009 gibt es bei LIDL Mountainbike Bekleidung (Shirt, Hose, Schuhe, Helm, Brille) und diverses Zubehör (Schloss, Fahrradwerkzeugkoffer, Reparaturset, usw.). Was ist von sowas zu halten? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das die LIDL Schuhe bisher ganz brauchbar waren, aber wie sieht es mit den anderen Sachen aus?



musst du unbedingt kaufen, weil du dann automatisch von lidl überwacht wirst


----------



## Luporinski (6. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Auch ich spare gerne, aber um so einen Laden, wie Lidl noch zu unterstützen fehlt mir doch die Skrupellosigkeit oder die wirtschaftlich Not.
> Einzig, die Mitarbeiter tun mir leid.
> 
> http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/unternehmen/:Lidl-Skandal-Lidl-/615186.html?eid=614772
> ...



Du Gutmensch! Elendiger


----------



## Dinsdale (6. April 2009)

Trymon schrieb:


> Na toll. Nu entdecke ich diesen Thread, nachdem ich mir bei Rose einen Alpina Firebird bestellt habe.



Sei froh und behalte den Firebird.


----------



## Trymon (6. April 2009)

Werde ich wohl auch behalten. Habe ihn mir ja ausgesucht, weil er mir optisch gefällt. Passt farblich gut zum Bike.  Aber das ist nu nu ganz OT. Geht ja hier um den Lidl Helm. Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu den Gutmenschen, welche nicht dort einkaufen.


----------



## Schokobike (7. April 2009)

Trymon schrieb:


> Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu den Gutmenschen, welche nicht dort einkaufen.


 
Dann sind es schon zwei.


----------



## Luporinski (7. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Dann sind es schon zwei.



Jehova! JEHOVA!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2009)

Das wird dann aber endgültig OT....;-) 

Wer weiß denn welche ausgebeuteten Taiwanesier Eure Rahmen geschweißt haben??...aber zurück zum Thema: und das wird den Gutmenschen ins Konzept passen:

Finger weg von der Pumpe. Damit kann man vielleicht Luftballons aufblasen oder Luftmatratzen, aber keinen Reifen. Ich habe mir spaßhalber so ein 6,99 Teil gekauft, aber im Vergleich zu meiner SKS ist das der allerletzte Schrott. Ein Vorredner hat es schon angedeutet: Einen echten Luftdruck kann man nicht ablesen, außerden braucht man gehörig Kraft wenn man mehr als 1 bar irgendwo reinpusten will. Wenn jemand allerdings Wert auf die ganzen Adapter legt (eventuell ist auch noch ein Nadelventil für einen Fussball dabei), dann kann man sie nehmen und die Pumpe entsorgen. Die Adapter kosten alleine 6,99....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (7. April 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Der Helm ist tatsaechlich der Cratoni Tremor.
> 
> .



Bei den Brillen steht sogar CRATONI drauf 
http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_70259.htm?detail=extensive


----------



## lexle (7. April 2009)

Bin dafür, das man so einen Skandalladen meidet


----------



## Jo1961 (7. April 2009)

Hallo,
habe mir letztes Jahr die Schuhe zugelegt. 

Bin zufrieden... für das Geld...

Grüßle


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> Bin dafür, das man so einen Skandalladen meidet



umso mehr bleibt für uns übrig


----------



## Boomzilla (8. April 2009)

Also ich war gerade um 8:01 im Laden und 3 Leute waren vor mir da. Von denen haben sich 2 gleich mal alle Shirts in M und L geschnappt (je 5 Stück) und je 3 Brillen.
Super, dabei wollte ich doch nur 1 Shirt als Ersatz ... zum nächsten Lidl zu fahren hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr.
Die Schuhe sind die unbequemsten die ich je probiet habe, aber wenigstens recht stabil.


----------



## oscar, grouch (8. April 2009)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Also ich war gerade um 8:01 im Laden und 3 Leute waren vor mir da. Von denen haben sich 2 gleich mal alle Shirts in M und L geschnappt (je 5 Stück) und je 3 Brillen.



Sind das noch "haushaltsübliche Mengen"?

".....Jeder nur ein Kreuz......"


----------



## FT-HBM (8. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

also ich war vorhin auch mal bei denen im Laden und hab mir ein Paar Schuhe sowie eins von den Bike-Shirts gekauft. Die Schuhe sind für die 0815-Tour OK, denke ich. So unbequem fand ich die jetzt nicht, sind halt relativ weich an den Seiten, im Gegensatz zu meinen Addidas ElMorro, die ich sonst schon seit einer Ewigkeit nutze. An diese Haltbarkeit werden diese Lidl-Schuhe sicher nicht herankommen. Das Shirt geht gleich wieder zurück, ich finde das nicht sehr schön, zumal ich das Schwarze nicht bekommen habe. Da warte ich lieber auf das Angebot von den Gebrüdern Albrecht.

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## gstyleds (8. April 2009)

so, auch zurück aus der Schlacht... die Brille ist top, bei den Klamotten muss man auf die Größen achten, meine Löffler XL-Shorts entspricht der Größe M bei der Lidl-Shorts!


----------



## Bandit73 (8. April 2009)

war vorhin auch da und habe geholt:

2 shorts
2 shirts
1 paar schuhe
4 brillen (bestellung von kollegen mit eingerechnet)

schuhe habe ich anprobiert. shorts und shirts leider nicht. habe die in XL geholt. hoffe die passen mir uns sind nicht zu groß. 186 groß und 105 kilo. denke das sollte passen 


war schon gut was los um 8 uhr. ca. 10 leute standen schon da und warteten auf das aufmachen der tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Comment (8. April 2009)

Ich habe mir nur die Brille geholt, den Rest habe ich anderen überlassen, ich wollte eigentlich auch noch die Shorts und das Shirt kaufen. Aber egal, die Brille ist auf jeden Fall spitze. Für den Preis eine super Brille.


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

Sollte man MTB Schuhe grundsätzlich in der gleichen Größe wie die Straßenschuhe kaufen, oder wie bei Laufschuhen lieber etwas größer?


----------



## githriz (8. April 2009)

Bei der Brille sind aber keine klaren Gläser dabei, oder?


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Bei der Brille sind aber keine klaren Gläser dabei, oder?



Ne, nur orange, blau und dunkelgrau.


----------



## No Comment (8. April 2009)

nein, die Gläser sind alle getönt.


----------



## DeathAngel (8. April 2009)

Ich war ja auch mal da ^^ Also "klamottentechnisch" war irgendwie nix dabei, ich glaub da bleibe ich bei meinen.

Von den den Brillen habe ich aber 2 Stk mitgenommen. Top Preis muss ich sagen, aber "kleiner" hätten sie nicht sein dürfen, passen gerade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macmook (8. April 2009)

Bandit73 schrieb:


> shorts und shirts leider nicht. habe die in XL geholt. hoffe die passen mir uns sind nicht zu groß. 186 groß und 105 kilo. denke das sollte passen



Und passen?


----------



## Easy (8. April 2009)

Oweia, ich merk schon, wenn ich in der Mittagspause beim Lidl einfalle sind alle Brillen weg 

Wie ist der Helm?


----------



## FT-HBM (8. April 2009)

So, gerade vom Umtauschen zurück. Habe das Shirt gegen die Brille getauscht. Nur haben die den Schriftzug von Cratoni runter genommen. Sie ist tatsächlich die gleiche wie die Cratoni X-Change Brille und das für den Preis. Passt, wackelt und hat Luft...Super!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. April 2009)

Hab mir nur die Shorts in GrÃ¶Ãe M / Farbe schwarz geholt, Brillen hab ich genug und Schuhe brauch ich keine. 
Die Hosen machen fÃ¼r 8â¬ nen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck, sehen auch nicht allzu schlecht aus, den Sommer werden sie halten das muss reichen 
Die Innenhose mit Polster kann man rausnehmen, die Taschen sind halt recht billig, aber beim Radeln kann ich eh keinen Krempel an den Beinen gebrauchen. Sind nach oben offen mit einem kleinen Klettverschluss gesichert, also nicht einmal komplett abgeschlossen.
Werde Hosen die morgen zur 80km Familienheimfahrt gleich mal einweihen. 
Shirt hab ich mir keins gekauft, ich radle immer mit den khakifarbenen 3â¬ Baumwolltshirts von Avanti. Ich hatte frÃ¼her mal ein Scott, bis ich da mal drin und wieder draussen war hat mich zuviele Nerven gekostet.

Die Helme hab ich nur kurz angeschaut, aber nicht anprobiert, dafÃ¼r mag ich meinen Uvex Supersonic GT zu sehr


----------



## Joscha (8. April 2009)

habe mir auch gerade eben die Brille geholt. für den preis 1A.  jedglich das wechseln der gläser bedarf etwas übung.

der helm macht auch nen guten eindruck, hätte mir wohl einen mitgenommen wenn noch einer in L/Xl dagewesen wäre.


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

Hier im lokalen Lidl sind die Bike Sachen bisher nicht so der Renner. Von allem ist noch Vorrat da, der Andrang nicht sehr groß. Etwas doof ist aber das in den jeweiligen Größen immer nur 2 oder 3 Produkte da sind. So sind die persönlich benötigten Sachen manchmal doch wohl eher zügig weg, falls man eine gängige Größe hat.

Ich habe mir Helm, Brille, Schuhe, Trikot und Hose gekauft. Macht alles einen guten Eindruck. Die Schuhe habe ich einen Nummer größer genommen, jetzt passen sie sehr gut. Nichts macht einen wirklich "billigen" Eindruck, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## Philipp83 (8. April 2009)

Zwischenstand:

Helm - gekauft - zufrieden
Brille - gekauft - zu gross - zurück
Hose - ausverkauft
Werkzeugset - betrachtet  - liegen gelassen


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. April 2009)

also ich hab mir auch die brille gekauft... hab auch gedacht sie wäre viel zu groß, aber wenn man die bügel etwas biegt, passt sie... der brillenrahmen an sich passt optimal, nur durch die starke krümmung der bügel biegt sich der brillenrahmen sehr weit auseinander, so dass die brille zu groß erscheint... aber wie gesagt, mit biegen funktionierts...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2009)

Brille ist perfekt...ich hab sie nämlich gestern abend schon kurz vor Ladenschluss gekauft und heute gleich getestet! Bei dem trüben Wetter mit orangenen Gläsern geht gleich die Sonne auf und endlich mal kein Problem mit Zug und Verwirbelungen gehabt. Da nehm ich in Kauf, dass man aussieht wie Edgar Davids...

Helm gestern nur kurz auf den Kopf gesetzt und hinten zugedreht. Passt bei meiner Birne wie angegossen und ist wirklich superleicht. habe ihn aber heute morgen noch nicht aufgehabt, weil ich die Riemen noch nicht verstellt hatte. Aber beides: Helm, Brille: Perfekt fürs Geld!
Wenn einer mal die Gläser gewechselt hat ohne was zu zerstören wäre ich für eine Anleitung dankbar. Vielleicht bin ich zu doof dazu und nur für Grobes wie Pedale wechseln geeignet


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. April 2009)

gläser einfach von oben rausdrücken... musst aber schon etwas drücken... beim einsetzen zuerst unten und am nasensteg einsetzen, da sind so vertiefungen, dann oben und seitlich reindrücken.l.. ich hoffe das war nachzuvollziehen. bei mir klappts jedenfalls einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FT-HBM (8. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn einer mal die Gläser gewechselt hat ohne was zu zerstören wäre ich für eine Anleitung dankbar....



Würde mich auch interessieren! Allerdings habe ich nach den ersten zaghaften Versuchen auch nicht weiter probiert.

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

Wie schwer sind eigentlich normalerweise vernünftige MTB Schuhe? Die Vom Lidl wiegen 1027g das Paar in Größe 44.


----------



## gstyleds (8. April 2009)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> also ich hab mir auch die brille gekauft... hab auch gedacht sie wäre viel zu groß, aber wenn man die bügel etwas biegt, passt sie...



bricht die nicht? ich dachte, die bügel wären aus starrem kunststoff?


----------



## Easy (8. April 2009)

Die Helme waren wohl schnell weg, schade  ich achte es


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. April 2009)

@gstyleds: also die bügel sind ab der mitt bis nach hinten eigentlich ziemlich beweglich, also auf keinen fall starr... hatte die auch shcon ca uum 45° gebogen, sind sehr elastisch.. gebrochen ist bei mir auf jeden fall nix.... da wo die schrift ist, also vorne, sind die bügel natürlich ziemlich starr, aber selbst da kann man ein bisschen biegen...


----------



## OJMad (8. April 2009)

Sind in den shorts ordentliche Strukturpolster, oder sind das wieder diese "Coolmax-Watte-Scheiben"?


----------



## Rankin' (8. April 2009)

Hab meine Freundin auch heute morgen dahin geschickt.
Hat mir jetzt die Schuhe und Shorts mitgebracht.

Bin mal gespannt auf den Feierabend, wie das Zeug so ist.
Erstmal ne Tour machen nachher.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. April 2009)

OJMad schrieb:


> Sind in den shorts ordentliche Strukturpolster, oder sind das wieder diese "Coolmax-Watte-Scheiben"?



Sind nur die gewöhnlichen Coolmax Polster, eine besondere Struktur kann ich nicht ertasten.


----------



## gstyleds (8. April 2009)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> @gstyleds: also die bügel sind ab der mitt bis nach hinten eigentlich ziemlich beweglich, also auf keinen fall starr... hatte die auch shcon ca uum 45° gebogen, sind sehr elastisch.. gebrochen ist bei mir auf jeden fall nix.... da wo die schrift ist, also vorne, sind die bügel natürlich ziemlich starr, aber selbst da kann man ein bisschen biegen...



ok, Danke, werde ich mal testen... mir ist der Druckpunkt über den Ohren etwas zu stark, ansonsten passt ja alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit73 (8. April 2009)

so, hab eben mal alles ausprobiert.

Brille ist 1A und einfach nur Top für den Preis, kann man nicht anders sagen.

Die Shirts sind i.O. XL ist für mich sogar die richtige Größe. Sofern das Shirt nicht Hauteng anliegen soll, das tuts nämlich nicht.

Die Shorts sind... naja. Der Einsatz ist über 2 Knöpfe/Schlaufen mit der Hose verbunden. Mir ist erstmal eine Schlaufe gleich gerissen. Der Einsatz sitzt nicht eng genug an (kann auch an der Größe XL liegen). Überlege die Hosen zurückzugeben oder gegen Größe L zu tauschen.

Die Schuhe habe ich in Größe 45 geholt. Wenn ich diese eng schnüre, passen Sie ganz gut. Ansonsten rutscht man hinten etwas hoch und runter. Mir kommen die Schuhe aber auch etwas schwer vor, hab aber kein Vergleich zu anderen.

Also Shirts, Brille und Schuhe i.O.
Shorts naja


----------



## Luporinski (8. April 2009)

Hab mir die Brille auch schon Gestern Abend geholt:
An und fuer sich sehr gut, passt bei meinem Eierkopp aber leider nicht optimal. Die Pads druecken mir auf die Nasenfluegel - ich hab den Eindruck dass die Gummis sehr weit unten an der Brille befestigt sind. Deshalb sitzt die bei mir auch ziemlich oben auf der Nase 

Shirts und Shorts hab ich liegenlassen. Werkzeug brauch ich auch keins (mehr). Der Helm macht einen guten Eindruck, aber ich hab ja schon einen Anderen 

Eine Frage zu den Schuhen: Kann es sein, dass es die nur von 43 bis 45 gibt? In mehreren Laeden waren das die einzigen Groessen. Im Prospekt stand auch keine Groessenangabe.


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den Schuhen: Kann es sein, dass es die nur von 43 bis 45 gibt? In mehreren Laeden waren das die einzigen Groessen. Im Prospekt stand auch keine Groessenangabe.



Ich habe Schuhe in 42-45 gesehen. Über die mangelnde Bandbreite haben sich noch mehr Leute beschwert. Lidl hat wohl nur die aller gängigsten Größen eingekauft. Kann man verstehen, aber dann sollte man das im Prospekt aus erwähnen.


----------



## Schokobike (8. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Wie schwer sind eigentlich normalerweise vernünftige MTB Schuhe? Die Vom Lidl wiegen 1027g das Paar in Größe 44.


 
726 gr! Gr.44


----------



## Luporinski (8. April 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Hab mir die Brille auch schon Gestern Abend geholt:
> An und fuer sich sehr gut, passt bei meinem Eierkopp aber leider nicht optimal. Die Pads druecken mir auf die Nasenfluegel - ich hab den Eindruck dass die Gummis sehr weit unten an der Brille befestigt sind. Deshalb sitzt die bei mir auch ziemlich oben auf der Nase



Geil, jetzt zitier ich mich sogar schon selbst 

Ich hab die Brille kurzerhand "getuned": Einfach die beiden Gummipads abziehen und gut ist. Die Brille sitzt bei mir jetzt viel angenehmer auf der Nase. Kann halt nichts dafuer, dass ich so 'nen Riesenzinken hab. Jaja, die Nase des Mannes, hehehe...

Ist natuerlich moeglich, dass die Brille ohne Pads beim Schwitzen etwas rutscht, aber ich denke mal, das kann man vernachlaessigen.

Die Gummipads sind uebrigens jeweils auf zwei kleine Stifte am Gestell gesteckt und waren bestenfalls mit einem zusaetzlichen Miniwinz-Fleck Klebstoff gesichert. Einfach vorsichtig dran ziehen, dann flutschen die ab. Wieder Draufstecken ist uebrigens kein Problem - die Dinger halten auch ohne Kleber einigermassen fest.

Ich glaub ich schieb so langsam doch noch ein Ingenieursstudium nach...


----------



## Cattie (8. April 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Sind nur die gewöhnlichen Coolmax Polster, eine besondere Struktur kann ich nicht ertasten.



Was kann die besondere Struktur besser?

Oh man... die Brille sieht ja verboten aus! Was soll dieses bescheuerte Schaumstoffpolsterbringen? Man hat doch total die schwarzen Blöcke im Sichtfeld. Total sinnfrei imho..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeathAngel (8. April 2009)

> Oh man... die Brille sieht ja verboten aus! Was soll dieses bescheuerte Schaumstoffpolsterbringen? Man hat doch total die schwarzen BlÃ¶cke im Sichtfeld. Total sinnfrei imho..


den kann man ja problemlos entfernen  Davon abgesehen ist da nix im Sichtfeld -> es ist aber "fast" 100% Winddicht.

Nach der ersten "Probefahrt" mit der Brille bin icc im guten und ganzen zufrieden, hÃ¤lt gut und ist auch vernÃ¼nftig winddicht (ohne Schaumstoff ^^), aber als der Berg kam und dann doch eineige Schweissperlen geflossen sind habe ich kurz darauf nicht mehr viel gesehen (innen beschlagen).... das "Problem" hat aber auch die 50â¬ Alpina Brille... 

Auf alle FÃ¤lle gut das wir gleich 2 Stk mitgenommen haben  

Preisfrage:
Gibt es Ã¼berhaupt Brillen die nicht beschlagen !?


----------



## Tifftoff (8. April 2009)

Der Helm ist wirklich gut und mit 230g leichter als mein MET 5thElement ( 280g). Der Tip, dass es sich um den Cratoni Tremor handelt war super!


----------



## Winston Smith (8. April 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Der Helm ist wirklich gut und mit 230g leichter als mein MET 5thElement ( 280g). Der Tip, dass es sich um den Cratoni Tremor handelt war super!



Das Gewicht entspricht aber nicht der Realität. Mein Lidl Helm wiegt ohne Emblem und Aufkleber 258g in L/XL. Im Helm ist ein Aufkleber der besagt das der Helm normalerweise 270g wiegt. Wie die auf die 222g Werbeaussage kommen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Rankin' (8. April 2009)

Eben von ner kleinen Tour mit den Schuhen zurückgekommen und muss sagen ich finde sie top für den Preis!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2009)

Gern gesehen der Hinweis, dass es ein Cratoni Tremor ist.
Ich hab die Brille extra wegen des Schaumstoffringes gekauft, damit ich nicht immer mit Triefaugen hinterher rumsitze. Das ist ein perfekter Wind-/Zugschutz! Ich schätze nur mal, dass das Polster nicht lange hält...aber da ich auch "Hobbyingenieur" bin, wird mir schon was einfallen, wenn es weggegammelt ist....harhar!
Helm wiegen in der kleinen Größe steht bei mir noch aus, aber vom Kopfgefühl ist er nochmal deutlich leichter als mein 270gr. Helm, den ich aktuell benutze...

bei einem geb ich Recht: Es sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus mit der Brille, aber einer muss ja für die Lacher sorgen...


----------



## Vito Corleone (8. April 2009)

habe vorhin den letzten Helm und Brille gekauft und werde morgen gleich mal ne Runde testen.


----------



## Cattie (8. April 2009)

Die kleineste Größe des Helms wiegt wohl 230 und ab einer gewissen Größe wiegt er dann 270. Irgendwo muss sich auch das Material für den größeren Kopfumfang niederschlagen.


----------



## Luporinski (8. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Da nehm ich in Kauf, dass man aussieht wie Edgar Davids...



Jaaaaa, genau!!! Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, woran mich das Ding erinnert 

Heisst also, die ganzen Edgar Davidse, die ich demnaechst entdecke, sind Forumsteilnehmer


----------



## Haborym666 (9. April 2009)

Der kleine wiegt mit allem 239... zumindest meiner.
Passt aber um Welten besser als mein alter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, genau!!! Ich hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt, woran mich das Ding erinnert
> 
> Heisst also, die ganzen Edgar Davidse, die ich demnaechst entdecke, sind Forumsteilnehmer



..nur wenn sie einen mit "Gude, Edgar" grüßen...

ansonsten sind es nur Lidl-Käufer...höhö...

...ach ja und auch nur, wenn sie statt der Bügel dieses Gummiband benutzen...

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Helm in südlichen Gefilden so gut geht, denn nächste Woche gibts bei Radsport Albrecht (Süd) einen Helm für 9,99!!!

Vielleicht kommt der Helm auf 222gr. wenn man überschüssigen Riemen abschneidet und den komischen "sportivo" Aufkleber endgültig entfernt, bei mir hängt er schon halb ab, obwohl ich den Helm noch gar nicht zum Fahren aufhatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2009)

Anhand des Preises für den nun als Markenhelm enttarnten "Billigheimer" sieht man doch mal wieder, wie uns die Bikeindustrie verar$cht. Ehemals für 120-140 Euro zu haben dann für 60 rausgehauen, nun bei LIDL für "unglaubliche" 30 Tacken. Endlich ist man auf einem allgemeinverträglichen Preislevel angekommen. Und Lidl + Cratoni verdienen immer noch daran.

Hier sieht man deutlich, wieviel Marge bei den ach so besseren Markenklamotten eigentlich drin ist. Hosen + Jacken für 150-300 Euro, Helme und Schuhe für 200 - am Beispiel des Helms sieht man, was das Zeug eigentlich kosten dürfte.
Es geht mir hier nicht darum, die Kollektion der Discounter mit Markenware zu vergleichen, da gibts unbestreitbar Unterschiede. Aber der Preis für die Markenwaren ist imho grundsätzlich weit überzogen.


----------



## Winston Smith (9. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Anhand des Preises für den nun als Markenhelm enttarnten "Billigheimer" sieht man doch mal wieder, wie uns die Bikeindustrie verar$cht. Ehemals für 120-140 Euro zu haben dann für 60 rausgehauen, nun bei LIDL für "unglaubliche" 30 Tacken. Endlich ist man auf einem allgemeinverträglichen Preislevel angekommen. Und Lidl + Cratoni verdienen immer noch daran.
> 
> Hier sieht man deutlich, wieviel Marge bei den ach so besseren Markenklamotten eigentlich drin ist. Hosen + Jacken für 150-300 Euro, Helme und Schuhe für 200 - am Beispiel des Helms sieht man, was das Zeug eigentlich kosten dürfte.
> Es geht mir hier nicht darum, die Kollektion der Discounter mit Markenware zu vergleichen, da gibts unbestreitbar Unterschiede. Aber der Preis für die Markenwaren ist imho grundsätzlich weit überzogen.



Selbstverständlich ist das so. Bei den "Markenherstellern" zahlt man zu einem sehr großen Teil den imaginären Markenwert, bzw. für das Prestige des Herstellers. Die Hersteller sind ja nicht dumm, die machen für jedes Produkt eine genaue Marktanalyse um zu sehen bei welchem Preis ihr Gewinn am größten ist, bzw. wie hoch sie den VK maximal setzen können um noch eine gegebene Menge abzusetzen. Nicht selten ist es so das eine Handvoll Hersteller ein Kartell bilden und die Preise absprechen, so das diese auf einem maximal Möglichen Stand bleiben und alle Hersteller ihren maximalen Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen.

Die Produktionskosten haben schon lange kaum noch einen Einfluss auf die Preisbildung am Markt. Seit vielen Jahren werden selbst "hochwertigste Markenprodukte" billigstmöglich im Großraum Asien, bzw. besonders gerne in China hergestellt. Trotzdem ist es den Herstellern nicht zu Peinlich in den hochpreisigen Industriestaaten Wahnsinnspreise zu nehmen. Das können sie aber nur so lange der hiesige Kunde die Produkte auch kauft. Dumm ist das der Verbraucher in den seltesten Fällen so eine reflektierte Sichtweise hat. Er lässt sich lieber auf den imaginären Kampf der Markenhersteller ein, versucht sich mit einer bestimmten teuren Marke von der Masse abzuheben und so seinen "Status" zu steigern. Das er dabei komplett verarscht wird, bekommt er erst einmal gar nicht mit.

Wie kann es sein das z.B. Markenturnschuhe für unter 1 Herstellungskosten in China hergestellt und hier für 150 an den Mann gebracht werden können? Es geht nicht um das Produkt, sondern um das Markenimage. 

Globalisierung finde ich eigentlich gut, nur ist es im Moment noch so das diese nur für Konzerne richtig existiert. Die fertigen billigst in China und verkaufen es teuerstmöglich bei uns. Gleichzeitig versuchen sie mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern das der Verbraucher die gleichen Möglichkeiten bekommt und auch die Möglichkeit hat in preiswerten Märkten zu kaufen.

Gerade bei Kleidung und sonstigem Zubehör sehe ich nicht den geringsten Grund den Preisaufschlag für Markenprodukte zu bezahlen. Wenn man etwas Geduld und Kenntnisse hat, ist es in vielen Fällen auch möglich an ein vergleichbares "No-Name" Produkt zu einem Bruchteil des Preises zu kommen. Für ein hier zu anständigen Löhnen gefertigtes Produkt wäre ich bereit den vollen Kaufpreis zu bezahlen.


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2009)

Die Herstellungskosten machen bei den meisten Produkten die man so kaufen kann nur einen winzigen Bruchteil des Endpreises aus. Aber auch Lohnkosten und Entwicklung müssen aus der Marge bezahlt werden. Deswegen ist es eben auch teilweise möglich ältere Produkte zu einem erheblich niedrigeren Preis zu verkaufen weil die Fixkosten eben schon erwirtschaftet worden sind. Damit will ich jetzt nicht behaupten, dass die Preise immer "gerechtfertigt" sind. Ein Unternehmen will schließlich Gewinn machen und da ist es legitim wenn ein Produkt für den Preis auf den Markt gebracht wird bei dem der Gewinn maximal ist. Als Käufer kann ich dann entscheiden ob mir das Produkt den Preis wert ist. Wenn nicht, dann kaufe ich es halt nicht.


----------



## Cattie (9. April 2009)

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre es doch gut unabhängigeTestberichte von "billigen" Produkten gegen teuere Markenprodukte zu haben.
Nur ich wüsste nicht wo man so etwas finden sollte, außer in Erfahrungen in Foren.

Was mich z.B. mal brennend interessieren würde, wären Testberichte zum Schweißtransport der tollen ClimaCool (und wie sie alle heißen) Lauf- und Radsachen. 
Wie sich auf Ebene der Fasern der Unterschied darstellt.

Unzweifelhaft gibt es auch schlechte Ramschware und den billigen Klamotten. Diese müssten halt effektiv von den guten billigen Sachen unterschieden werden können.


----------



## Haborym666 (9. April 2009)

Als Positives Unternehmen sei hier mal VAUDE genannt.
VAUDE ist ein deutsches Familienunternehmen mit fast 500 angestellten das großteils in Deutschland 
fertigt, das extra eine Kindertagesstätte für Alleinerziehende Mitarbeiter
hat und extrem Umweltschonend produziert.

Dafür geb ich auch gerne etwas mehr aus.


----------



## Cattie (9. April 2009)

Da hab ich ja direkt ein schlechtes Gewissen eine Deuter Rucksack gekauft zu haben...


----------



## itsadream (9. April 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Als Positives Unternehmen sei hier mal VAUDE genannt.
> VAUDE ist ein deutsches Familienunternehmen mit fast 500 angestellten das großteils in Deutschland
> fertigt, das extra eine Kindertagesstätte für Alleinerziehende Mitarbeiter
> hat und extrem Umweltschonend produziert.
> ...



Und gute Produkte, die auch passen haben sie auch noch


----------



## neo-bahamuth (9. April 2009)

Bei meinem Uvex Supersonic GT steht Made in Germany drauf, das war mir dann glatt sogar 100â¬ wert.
Solange ich net drauf falle brauch ich ja keinen Neuen 
Die LIDL-Hose hat sich auf meiner vorigen 80km Wald und Wiesen Tour ganz gut bewÃ¤hrt, das Polster polsterte zwar nicht so groÃartig (lag auch am schweren Rucksack), aber die Hose selber ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und sieht auch echt passabel aus.


----------



## Schokobike (9. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das so. Bei den "Markenherstellern" zahlt man zu einem sehr großen Teil den imaginären Markenwert, bzw. für das Prestige des Herstellers. Die Hersteller sind ja nicht dumm, die machen für jedes Produkt eine genaue Marktanalyse um zu sehen bei welchem Preis ihr Gewinn am größten ist, bzw. wie hoch sie den VK maximal setzen können um noch eine gegebene Menge abzusetzen. Nicht selten ist es so das eine Handvoll Hersteller ein Kartell bilden und die Preise absprechen, so das diese auf einem maximal Möglichen Stand bleiben und alle Hersteller ihren maximalen Teil vom Kuchen abbekommen.
> 
> Die Produktionskosten haben schon lange kaum noch einen Einfluss auf die Preisbildung am Markt. Seit vielen Jahren werden selbst "hochwertigste Markenprodukte" billigstmöglich im Großraum Asien, bzw. besonders gerne in China hergestellt. Trotzdem ist es den Herstellern nicht zu Peinlich in den hochpreisigen Industriestaaten Wahnsinnspreise zu nehmen. Das können sie aber nur so lange der hiesige Kunde die Produkte auch kauft. Dumm ist das der Verbraucher in den seltesten Fällen so eine reflektierte Sichtweise hat. Er lässt sich lieber auf den imaginären Kampf der Markenhersteller ein, versucht sich mit einer bestimmten teuren Marke von der Masse abzuheben und so seinen "Status" zu steigern. Das er dabei komplett verarscht wird, bekommt er erst einmal gar nicht mit.
> 
> ...


 
Mir wird ja ganz schwindelig, wenn ich Deinen Text lese!

Lidl und Aldi sind jetzt Deinen sozialen Helden? Und alle die nicht dort kaufen sind die Verarschten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winston Smith (9. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Mir wird ja ganz schwindelig, wenn ich Deinen Text lese!
> 
> Lidl und Aldi sind jetzt Deinen sozialen Helden? Und alle die nicht dort kaufen sind die Verarschten?



Quatsch, 6 setzen...


----------



## Schokobike (9. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein das z.B. Markenturnschuhe für unter 1 Herstellungskosten in China hergestellt und hier für 150 an den Mann gebracht werden können?


 
1 Herstellungskosten? 
Mach Dich doch bitte mal sachkundig, bevor Du symbolische 6-zer verteilst.


----------



## Winston Smith (9. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> 1â¬ Herstellungskosten?
> Mach Dich doch bitte mal sachkundig, bevor Du symbolische 6-zer verteilst.



Dir ist bekannt das die Mitarbeiter(innen) pro Tag oft nur extrem wenige Euro bekommen und dabei massig produzieren?
Die 6 habe ich fÃ¼r das verfÃ¤lschende Fazit vergeben.

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kommen da noch Lagerkosten, Transport, usw. dazu. SchÃ¤tze mal das man pro Paar bei unter 10â¬ landet. Der Rest ist Werbung und Gewinnspanne.


----------



## Schokobike (9. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Dir ist bekannt das die Mitarbeiter(innen) pro Tag oft nur extrem wenige Euro bekommen und dabei massig produzieren?
> Die 6 habe ich fÃ¼r das verfÃ¤lschende Fazit vergeben.
> 
> SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kommen da noch Lagerkosten, Transport, usw. dazu. SchÃ¤tze mal das man pro Paar bei unter 10â¬ landet. Der Rest ist Werbung und Gewinnspanne.


 
Vollkommener BlÃ¶dsinn!

Einer meiner Freunde hat sieben Jahre (bis Ende letzten Jahres) in China gearbeitet und war fast durchweg vor Ort; hatte sogar einige Jahre eine einheimische Freundin dort. Die RealitÃ¤t in China ist mittlerweile vollkommen anders, als hier dargestellt. 

Schaust Du da! http://www.sleepingchinese.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=29
Das kommt von meinem Freund Bernd.
Ich bin nur immer wieder entsetzt, mit wie wenig Hintergrundwissen hier vermeintliche Fakten gepostet werden!

Aber mehr mÃ¶chte ich dazu nicht schreiben, da es hier ja um Lidl und deren Radklamotten geht! Und was ich von Lidl halte habe ich ja bereit vorher geschrieben.


----------



## meyma (9. April 2009)

Ich habe dieses mal auch beim Lidl zugeschlagen und mir meine Erstausrüstung geholt. Ich bin mit den Sachen überaus zufrieden. Mit anderen Labeln hätte ich die Sachen auch beim Fachgeschäft gekauft. Die Schuhe finde ich auch ein bisschen schwer, aber noch vertretbar. 

Den Helm für 29,99 möchte ich aber umtauschen, da mir der andere Helm doch besser passt. Es ist ein blauer Helm in der Größe 53-60cm. Wenn jemand in Aachen genau diesen Helm sucht, kann er sich bis Samstag bei mir melden und ihn für 29,99 erstehen. Ansonsten bringe ich ihn zum Lidl zurück.

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß mit ihren Sachen von Lidl.


----------



## Bandit73 (9. April 2009)

so,

habe vorhin meine erste kurze ausfahrt gemacht.

die schuhe sind meines erachtens super für den preis. habe aber keinen wirklich vergleich.
hab mir die schuhe doch ne nummer kleiner geholt und jetzt passen sie auch perfekt.
einzig allein das relativ hohe gewicht bringt mich immer noch etwas zum grübeln.
denke aber für den einstieg in den sport wirklich nett. unglaublich was ein unterschied ob man mit oder ohne klickies fährt...

die hose wie gesagt schrott. irgendie passt die gar nicht, entweder komischer schnitt oder viel zu groß.
die trikots erfüllen ihren zweck anstandslos. vielleicht nicht so gut wie ein 70  gore-shirt, aber ich finds angenehm.

bei der brille bin ich mir noch unsicher. habe bereits nach 15 Minuten druckschmerz hinten an den bügel verspürt. das ist bei mir am anfang eines jeden sommers immer wieder das gleiche. die ersten paar male, egal wie weit die brille ist, tuts immer weh. mit der zeit verschwindet der schmerz.

also für knapp 50  fühle ich mich echt gut ausgestattet (schuhe, brille, 2 trikots und 1 hose ).

werde mir aber noch ne richtige hose zulegen.

zu der diskussion oben: ein ganz anderes thema, aber durchaus interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steini77 (9. April 2009)

hallo zu den lidl helmen für 29.99: 
wie siehts mit dem verstellrädchen hinten am helm aus habe gesehen das da eine dünne schnur (drahtseil) gezogen wird die in ein kunststoff halter geht der die form macht.
so nun die frage wenn das so richtig ist hält das auch länger als 5 mal fest und lose drehen?
für mich sieht die befsestigung halt bischen billig aus.
gibt es schon erfahrunswerte?


----------



## Tifftoff (9. April 2009)

Ich bin heute mal ne Tour mit dem Lidl Helm gefahren, die Verstellung mit dem Rädchen klappt wunderbar auch während der Fahrt. Habe ständig dran rumgespielt, nichts ist kaputtgegangen. Wenns nach einem Jahr kaputt geht, bringt man den Helm wieder zu Lidl zurück und erhält das Geld zurück. Welcher Bike Laden macht das?

Habe so schon einen Lidl Bike Computer 12 Monate kostenlos "ausgeliehen".


----------



## Winston Smith (10. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Vollkommener Blödsinn!
> 
> Einer meiner Freunde hat sieben Jahre (bis Ende letzten Jahres) in China gearbeitet und war fast durchweg vor Ort; hatte sogar einige Jahre eine einheimische Freundin dort. Die Realität in China ist mittlerweile vollkommen anders, als hier dargestellt.
> 
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich ungern auf eine weitere Diskussion einlassen. Aber willst Du wirklich die weithin bekannten und verifizierten Tatsachen leugnen? Ich erwähne nur mal so am Rande stichpunktartig: Ausbeutung von Frauen und Kindern als extrem billige Arbeiter, Unterdrückung/Bespitzelung der Bevölkerung, Zensur, Internetsperren, Grausamkeiten gegenüber Tieren, mehrere tausend Hinrichtungen jährlich, usw.

Das sind Dinge die auch alle belegbar sind. Gerade die grausamen Punkte könnte ich durch Links auf Amnesty International oder Tierschutz Seiten belegen, aber das darin enthaltene Bild und Tonmaterial dürfte hier wohl kaum gerne gesehen sein.

Wo bitte kann es noch schlimmer sein, als in einem Land wo der Großteil der Bevölkerung nach allen Regeln der Kunst unterdrückt und ausgebeutet wird, für 68 Vergehen (u.a. auch für Bestechung, Geld- und Scheckfälschung, Steuerhinterziehung, verschiedene Diebstahlsdelikte und Zuhälterei) die Todesstrafe fürchten muss (und das sogar noch ohne einen richtigen und "fairen" Prozess)? Dabei möchte ich gar nicht extra erwähnen das auch nicht davor zurückgeschreckt wird die Todesstrafe bei Frauen und Kindern anzuwenden und es Belege gibt die beweisen das die Todesstrafe oftmals gezielt zum Zweck der "Organgewinnung" für zahlungskräftige Kunden angewendet wird. Davon gibt es sehr eindrückliches Bildmaterial im Netz. Hast Du davon mal abgesehen schon mal gesehen was Tieren in China angetan wird? Ich kann mich da z.B. an ein Video erinnern wo Tieren zum Zwecke der Pelzerzeugung bei lebendigem Leib das Fell abgezogen wird und diese dann danach noch lebend (!) sich selbst überlassen werden. Wer sowas ein mal gesehen hat, vergisst das nicht mehr. Ich könnte direkte Links zu den Punkten hier einstellen, mache das aber ganz bewusst nicht. 

Zu der Seite Deines Freundes kann ich nur sagen das sie recht Nett ist. Nur ist sie natürlich nicht Allgemeingültig. China ist groß und es gibt selbstverständlich auch schöne Ecken. Menschen im Schlaf zu fotografieren ist ein netter Stunt, aber daraus abzuleiten das China ein Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Land ist, ist einfach ein bisschen naja... Mit entsprechendem Aufwand ist es in jedem Land der Erde möglich öffentlich schlafende Menschen zu knipsen. Das alleine sagt gar nichts. Außerdem ist es ein riesen Unterschied ob man das Land als privilegierter "Westbesucher" erlebt, oder als kleiner/einfacher Einheimischer.


----------



## Cattie (10. April 2009)

Winston Smith schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich ungern auf eine weitere Diskussion einlassen. Aber willst Du wirklich die weithin bekannten und verifizierten Tatsachen leugnen? Ich erwähne nur mal so am Rande stichpunktartig: Ausbeutung von Frauen und Kindern als extrem billige Arbeiter, Unterdrückung/Bespitzelung der Bevölkerung, Zensur, Internetsperren, Grausamkeiten gegenüber Tieren, mehrere tausend Hinrichtungen jährlich, usw.
> 
> Das sind Dinge die auch alle belegbar sind. Gerade die grausamen Punkte könnte ich durch Links auf Amnesty International oder Tierschutz Seiten belegen, aber das darin enthaltene Bild und Tonmaterial dürfte hier wohl kaum gerne gesehen sein.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Tieren habe ich auch mal gesehen. Danach war ich den ganzen Tag benommen und mich hat die kalte Wut gepackt.


----------



## Steini77 (10. April 2009)

Cattie schrieb:


> Winston Smith schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist nen bissel off topic hier gehts doch um die klamotten von lidl und deren haltbarkeit und nicht um die allerseits bekannten chinesen ausbeutung . 
also weiter mit den lidl artikeln.


----------



## gobo206 (10. April 2009)

Zum Helm:
Fahre den identischen aus dem letzten Jahr als Standarthelm
mal mit mal ohne was drunter (Winter) wurdealso oft verstellt
einziges Manko meinerstéits, das Kinnband hält nicht die eingestellte Position

Hab mir nun über den Lidl-online-Shop wieder die Schuhe geholt
Sind aber andere als in den Filialen, gefielen mir besser selber Preis
pünktlich geliefert Top verarbeitet
KLICK

Zur China Frage
Auch u.a. Adidas, Siemens, Shimano etc lassen im Reich der Mitte fertigen 
Also besser selber machen


----------



## Kalle69 (10. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal,


zum einen muss ich Winston Smith Recht geben, aber zum anderen kann ich kaum glauben, dass die sogenannten Markenhersteller alles in Deutschland bzw. in den Land Herstellen wo sie Sesshaft sind.
Es muss nich heissen, dass Lidl, Aldi und co alles in China oder Drittländer Fertigen lassen.
Die meisten Lebensmittel bei den Discountern stammen von sogenannten Markenherstellern und bei den Klamotten ist es nicht anderst.
Und wenn hier viele oder einige so Markenbesessen sind: Schaut doch mal in ein deutsches Auto!! Was kommt denn bitte da noch aus Deutschland? Nicht viel!!! Ich sag nur Made in Taiwan!!!!


Also regt euch nicht auf.


In diesem Sinne >Frohe Ostern<


----------



## kuwahara (10. April 2009)

Haborym666 schrieb:


> Als Positives Unternehmen sei hier mal VAUDE genannt.
> VAUDE ist ein deutsches Familienunternehmen mit fast 500 angestellten das großteils in Deutschland
> fertigt, das extra eine Kindertagesstätte für Alleinerziehende Mitarbeiter
> hat und extrem Umweltschonend produziert.
> ...



das wäre mir ganz neu, Vaude ist deutsch, die Produktion nicht.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. April 2009)

kuwahara schrieb:


> das wäre mir ganz neu, Vaude ist deutsch, die Produktion nicht.



Nicht ganz korrekt. ZUmindest die komplette Aqua-Serie wird in D gefertigt. (Das sind Radtaschen).
http://www.vaude.de/hps/client/vaude/public/hxfront/index.hbs

Aber von kompletter Produktion steht da nix.


----------



## Bandit73 (10. April 2009)

bin heute das erste mal mit den schuhen etwas länger gefahren.
nach ner gewissen zeit schläft mir der vordere teil des fusses ein. keine ahnung ob das jetzt eher an den schuhen liegt oder daran dass man klicks fährt (hab vorher noch nie klickies gefahreh). schliesslich bewegt man den fuss ja jetzt kaum mehr.

hab dann einfach bischen die zehen hoch und runter bewegt, danach gings dann auch wieder.

ist das ein zeichen für:

schlechte schuhe?
zu eng geschnallt?
typisches klickie-problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (10. April 2009)

Bandit73 schrieb:


> bin heute das erste mal mit den schuhen etwas länger gefahren.
> nach ner gewissen zeit schläft mir der vordere teil des fusses ein. keine ahnung ob das jetzt eher an den schuhen liegt oder daran dass man klicks fährt (hab vorher noch nie klickies gefahreh). schliesslich bewegt man den fuss ja jetzt kaum mehr.
> 
> hab dann einfach bischen die zehen hoch und runter bewegt, danach gings dann auch wieder.
> ...




hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- passiert mir in meinen Adidas auch.
Noch nie so darüber nachgedacht.
Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass man den Fuß kaum bewegt. So eng sind meine nicht geschnürt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Schokobike (10. April 2009)

Bandit73 schrieb:


> nach ner gewissen zeit schläft mir der vordere teil des fusses ein.


 
Liegt am Produktionsgift, das beteubt die Füße nach na Weile. [Scherz]

Aber im Ernst, teste mal Topschuhe, um rauszufinden obs an Deinem Körper oder den Schuhen liegt.

Mir ist noch nie ein Fuß beim radeln eingeschlafen, nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren auf sehr hochwertige Schuhe umgestiegen bin. Nicht mal nach extremen Marathonstrecken haben meine Füße Probleme.
Die Schuhe die ich derzeit zum Biken nutze sind genial, habe noch nie bessere Sportschuhe an meinen Füßen gehabt.


----------



## gobo206 (10. April 2009)

Bandit73 schrieb:


> bin heute das erste mal mit den schuhen etwas länger gefahren.
> nach ner gewissen zeit schläft mir der vordere teil des fusses ein. keine ahnung ob das jetzt eher an den schuhen liegt oder daran dass man klicks fährt (hab vorher noch nie klickies gefahreh). schliesslich bewegt man den fuss ja jetzt kaum mehr.
> 
> hab dann einfach bischen die zehen hoch und runter bewegt, danach gings dann auch wieder.
> ...



Das liegt eher an der inkorrekten Positionierung der Cleats
Hatte früher auch solch ein Problem
Hab dann mal nach dieser Anleitung eingestellt und schon war alles super


----------



## Bandit73 (10. April 2009)

hm, verstehe die anleitung nicht so recht.
wo steht denn nun wie genau die markierung zu den cleats stehen müssen. raff ich nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2009)

Bandit73 schrieb:


> hm, verstehe die anleitung nicht so recht.
> wo steht denn nun wie genau die markierung zu den cleats stehen müssen. raff ich nicht.



Die Schrauben müssen durch die Cleats genau in die Markierung des Zehgelenks gebohrt werden, bis sie oben wieder rauskommen...

Ich denk, das ist hauptsächlich für Rennradler interessant, die brettharte Sohlen fahren und stundenlang auf dem Rad die gleiche Position innehaben. Aufm MTB wechsle ich streckenbedingt schon häufiger zwischen Sitzen und Stehen und damit auch die Fußposition.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Schrauben müssen durch die Cleats genau in die Markierung des Zehgelenks gebohrt werden, bis sie oben wieder rauskommen...



Ich werde mal die Fußsohle lieber etwas vorbohren, damit nichts aufreißt

Aber einschlafenden Fuß hab ich manchmal auch in teuren Specialized Schuhen. Scheint wohl wirklich an der Cleat-Position zu liegen...gleich morgen korrigieren.

Aber Bandit hat recht: Wozu man überhaupt die Füße bemalt, geht aus der weiteren Beschreibung nicht hervor.

Zurück zum Thema: Beim Helm habe ich auch festgestellt, dass der Kinnriemen nicht an der eingestellten Position hält. Hatte die richtige Länge gerade eingestellt und wollte ihn einrasten, da war er schon wieder einige Zentimeter zu lang. Man darf ihn nie in die rechtwinklige Position Band zu Verschluss bringen, sonst rutscht er auf. Solange allerdings Zug auf dem Kinnriemenverschluss in Richtung Einrast-Gegenstück ist, passiert das nicht.
Ansonsten ist er top auf dem Kopp!!!


----------



## Hot Wheels (11. April 2009)

Könnte schon dran liegen, daß die Schuhe zu fest geschnürrt sind, die Füße
schwellen immer ein bißchen an und dann wirds eng im Schuh.
Versuch mal die Schuhe nach ner halben Stunde Fahrt noch mal zu öffnen und
neu zu schnürren oder von Anfang an die Schuhe lockerer schnürren.
Bei günstigeren Schuhen drückt sich aber auch oft der Cleat oder das Pedal durch,
war bei meinen Decathlonteilen auch so, nach zwei Stunden fängt es an unangenehm
zu drücken und das ganz besonders wenn die Schuhe zu eng geschnallt sind.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2009)

Die aktuellen Lidl-Schuhe sind einfach nur schlecht, 1.2 kg in Grösse 43 sind absolut unzumutbar. Hab 2 Paar über den Online-Shop bestellt, gehen beide zurück.

Die schwarzen Trikots dagegen sind prima, 3 Stück gekauft, und die behalte ich auch.


----------



## Haborym666 (11. April 2009)

Ich habe nie geschrieben das VAUDE KOMPLETT in Deutschland produziert.
Wer mehr über VAUDE wissen will ließt doch bitte den Bericht im 4-SEASONS Magazin
(Einfach bei Globetrotter.de bei einem VAUDE Artikel aufs Firmensymbol klicken)
Und bei 4-Seasons.tv gabs glaube ich auch einen Bericht über die (Die haben auch herstellervideos von SCHWALBE und CONTINENTAL...auch sehr Interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Beim Helm habe ich auch festgestellt, dass der Kinnriemen nicht an der eingestellten Position hält. Hatte die richtige Länge gerade eingestellt und wollte ihn einrasten, da war er schon wieder einige Zentimeter zu lang. Man darf ihn nie in die rechtwinklige Position Band zu Verschluss bringen, sonst rutscht er auf. Solange allerdings Zug auf dem Kinnriemenverschluss in Richtung Einrast-Gegenstück ist, passiert das nicht...



Tja, auch Markenware ist nicht perfekt....


----------



## 46nos (11. April 2009)

Ich habe heute auch den Helm und die Brille gekauft!
und sehen ganz gut aus!
getsestet habe ich aber die Teile noch nicht!
aber die passen perfekt!


----------



## schwalmtalbikin (11. April 2009)

Den Helm und die Brille habe ich mir ebenfalls gekauft und direkt getestet.
Optik ist bei beiden meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Der Helm passt wie angegossen und ist sehr leicht. Die Brille hat ja super Funktionen und ist in allen drei Gläsern nicht zu dunkel. Allerdings ist das Gelenk der Brille ein wenig grob, aber das ist Nebensache.
Es fährt sich super damit und Preis/Leistung finde ich auch top!!!


----------



## Hannes63 (11. April 2009)

schwalmtalbikin schrieb:


> Den Helm und die Brille habe ich mir ebenfalls gekauft und direkt getestet.
> Optik ist bei beiden meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Der Helm passt wie angegossen und ist sehr leicht. Die Brille hat ja super Funktionen und ist in allen drei Gläsern nicht zu dunkel. Allerdings ist das Gelenk der Brille ein wenig grob, aber das ist Nebensache.
> Es fährt sich super damit und Preis/Leistung finde ich auch top!!!


 
Hab mir ebenfalls die Brille geholt,muß sagen für den Preis richtig gut,keine Zugluft,das Teil sitzt sehr gut und drückt nicht,auch für meinen dicken Schädel passt sie.Die Bügel sind etwas schwergängig,bißchen Silikonspray drauf und dann gehen sie leichter.Alles in allem für 7,99 kann man nicht meckern.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## zuki (11. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Lidl-Schuhe sind einfach nur schlecht, 1.2 kg in Grösse 43 sind absolut unzumutbar. Hab 2 Paar über den Online-Shop bestellt, gehen beide zurück.
> 
> Die schwarzen Trikots dagegen sind prima, 3 Stück gekauft, und die behalte ich auch.



Habe mir die Schuhe und Buxe gekauft beides gut. Schuhe habe ich allerdings noch nicht gewogen. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass ich die Füße damit bewegt bekomme. Sooo schwer können die also nicht sein. Ihr seid alle zu verweichlicht.


----------



## 46nos (11. April 2009)

habe die Brille und den Helm gerade getestet!
beide passen perfekt!
die Brille ist ein muss!
super Teile kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Tja, auch Markenware ist nicht perfekt....



...bei meinem letzen Aldi 9,99 Euro Helm war das nicht der Fall

...der war dafür schwerer


----------



## sramx9 (11. April 2009)

war jetzt eben sooo "genervt", dass ich mir die Brille auch gekauft habe.
Sitzt wirklich gut


----------



## twelvepack (12. April 2009)

Wen es interessiert... ich war heute auch beim Lidl und habe etwas rumprobiert und ein paar Sachen mitgenommen, ein paar nicht.
Die Bikeshorts in XL passen mir (nicht gerade schlank, 190, 103 km) ok - bei einer von zweien ist schon ein Bänzel für den Knopf der Innenhose abgerissen - da muss man wohl nocharbeiten, aber dann sollte es gehen. Kommt sicher mit einer richtigen Radhose nicht mit, aber für kleinere Touren mit Freizeitcharakter wohl ok.
Die Brille habe ich heute schon gefahren - finde ich super, als Kontaktlinsenträger finde ich den perfekten Windschutz klasse, aber im Sommer wird die Brille wohl zu warm werden. Auch das elastische Band anstelle der Bügel finde ich klasse.
Das Trikot finde auch auch ok, in XL passt es mir und den Stoff finde ich auch in Ordnung.
Mit dem Helm habe ich viel rumprobiert, leicht ist er ja wohl, aber er passte mir weder in der kleinen noch in der großen Ausführung perfekt, und ich fand das es vorne und vor allem auch hinten an dem Verstellrad schlecht gepolster ist - speziell hinten schnitt sich eine Kante direkt in die Haut - mein anderer Helm ist da viel besser gearbeitet. Auch die Verstellung der Seitenriemen fand ich nicht vertrauenswürdig. Bei einem der Helme war der Verstellmechanismus mit dem Rad hinten schon defekt. Also genau ausprobieren - ich habe den Helm dann nicht gekauft.
Es waren noch einige Teile da von allem da.


----------



## zuki (12. April 2009)

Verglichen mit dem Murks bei Aldi, waren die Lidl Sachen top Ware:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_di-14kw1609.htm


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2009)

zuki schrieb:


> Verglichen mit dem Murks bei Aldi, waren die Lidl Sachen top Ware:
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_di-14kw1609.htm



Kommt drauf an - für 9,99Eu ist der Helm sicher nicht nur 1/3 so gut wie der von Lidl, ebenso die Brillen.
Die Handschuhe sind imho klasse, davon hab ich noch 3 Paar. Und die Schläuche sind sowieso unschlagbar im Preis.


----------



## Helhesten (12. April 2009)

Das Gesöff das Aldi ab Dienstag anbietet ist unschlagbar im Preis! Geschmacklich kanns auf jeden Fall mit dem sonstigen ISO-zeug mithalten das überteuert ist!!!


----------



## Cattie (12. April 2009)

Helhesten schrieb:


> Das Gesöff das Aldi ab Dienstag anbietet ist unschlagbar im Preis! Geschmacklich kanns auf jeden Fall mit dem sonstigen ISO-zeug mithalten das überteuert ist!!!



Ich hab genau das selbe vom letzten Jahr und bekomme davon immer Magenkrämpfe.


----------



## Meisi (12. April 2009)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe vom letzten Jahr und bekomme davon immer Magenkrämpfe.



Wenn du es aufgebraucht hast hört das mit den Krämpfen auf.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. April 2009)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das selbe vom letzten Jahr und bekomme davon immer Magenkrämpfe.




...und vor allem, wenn Du es in Wasser auflöst...statt gar nicht oder in Wodka

mir schmeckts! Ich versorg mich Dienstag fürs ganze Jahr damit.

und genau: Schlauchvorrat hole ich mir auch wieder. Für das Geld braucht man nie mehr flicken


----------



## Dinsdale (12. April 2009)

Vorab, ich möchte niemandem zu nahe treten, ich habe nur ein Paar ernst gemeinte Fragen. Stellt ihr wirklich keine Unterschiede fest? Bei den Rädern, die Ihr fahrt, wie könnt ihr auf der anderen Seite mit der Qualität der Aldi- oder Lidl- Trikots zufrieden sein? Ich war auch das ein odere andere Mal da und habe mir die Dinger angesehen. Allein das Anfassen des Stoffes hat mir gezeigt, dass das nicht von der Qualität ist, die ich haben möchte. Ich schaue natürlich auch auf Preise und "was kostet die Welt" kann ich mir nicht leisten. Also, wie kann es sein, dass diese Läden ihre Klamotten immer wieder auch an Leute verkaufen können, die auf der anderen Seite absolut tolle Bikes kaufen und dort auf Qualität achten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2009)

@ h.c. Cäsar 

ich habe zB. in den letzten Jahren auch mal ein paar teure Sommertrikots gekauft, wegen dem Aufdruck, nicht wegen der Qualität (Pearl Izumi, Primalwear). Und ich muß sagen, ich fühl mich darin nicht besser als in meinen uralten Aldi oder Lidl Trikots.


----------



## Schokobike (13. April 2009)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Also, wie kann es sein, dass diese Läden ihre Klamotten immer wieder auch an Leute verkaufen können, die auf der anderen Seite absolut tolle Bikes kaufen und dort auf Qualität achten?


 
Das kann man mit Logik nicht erklären.
Bei Bikebekleidung sieht man leider erst nach vielen Waschgängen und Schlechtwetterfahrten den "gewissen" Unterschied. 
Das ist wie beim Rauchen: jeder Raucher wird Dir die immer stereotype Leiher runterbeten, er kenne auch jemanden, der ohne je geraucht zu haben, an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist.
Oder das gleiche bei bei PKWs; da werden teure Kisten gekauft und die billigsten Reifen draufgeschraubt, weil die ja angeblich auch so Klasse sind.
In ähnlicher Art und Weise rechtfertigt jeder seinen großartigen Kauf (ich auch), wobei ich die aktuellen Lidl- Sachen nicht kenne. 
Aber ich habe durchaus auch Verständnis für jeden, der aus wirtschaflichen Gründen sein Bikehobby nicht aufgeben möchte und deshalb halt nen Helm für unter 10 kauft.
Ob der wirklich im Fall der Fälle hält, weiß man (oder nicht mehr) wenns einen dahinhaut.

Und wenn jemand schreibt, die Schläuchen seien so billig, da wird zukünftig kein Schlauch mehr geflickt.... Klasse Einstellung!
Alleine dafür sollte man Lidl an den A**** packen und mich wundert es dann auch nicht mehr, dass die vielen Lobbygruppen die gegen die Biker sind, wieder einen Punkt haben, um uns Umweltzerstörung vorzuwerfen.

Und jetzt haut auf mich drauf


----------



## Easy (13. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Das kann man mit Logik nicht erklÃ¤ren.
> Bei Bikebekleidung sieht man leider erst nach vielen WaschgÃ¤ngen und Schlechtwetterfahrten den "gewissen" Unterschied.
> Das ist wie beim Rauchen: jeder Raucher wird Dir die immer stereotype Leiher runterbeten, er kenne auch jemanden, der ohne je geraucht zu haben, an Lungenkrebs gestorben ist.
> Oder das gleiche bei bei PKWs; da werden teure Kisten gekauft und die billigsten Reifen draufgeschraubt, weil die ja angeblich auch so Klasse sind.
> ...



Hi,

hier haut sicherlich niemand auf Dich herum, an Ostern schon mal gar nicht 

NatÃ¼rlich muss jeder wissen, was er fÃ¼r welche Parts ausgibt. Ich selbst fahre ein Fully aus der 1200 â¬-Klasse, also fÃ¼r "echte" Biker knapp oberhalb der Baumarkt-Klasse. 

Es gibt viel Mist bei den Discountern, aber auch viele brauchbare Sachen. Bei Schuhen und Hosen wÃ¼rde ich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Die KompressionsunterwÃ¤sche vom Aldi find ich sehr gut - sehr weich und angenehm (auch nach den xten WÃ¤sche), die trage ich auch beim Kampfsport. Socken und Handschuhe sind auch brauchbar, wenn sie passen. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat tatsÃ¤chlich diese Woche Lidl mit dem Helm, der nachweisbar ein sonst 130,- â¬ teurer Cratoni ist  Gut, dass nicht jeder meiner Meinung ist, daher habe ich auch noch einen abends nach Dienstschluss ergattert.  Eigendlich wollte ich ihn mir fÃ¼r den Sommer-Bike-Urlaub aufheben und solange noch meinen MET fahren, aber einmal anprobiert, nicht mehr abgezogen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2009)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Vorab, ich mÃ¶chte niemandem zu nahe treten, ich habe nur ein Paar ernst gemeinte Fragen. Stellt ihr wirklich keine Unterschiede fest? Bei den RÃ¤dern, die Ihr fahrt, wie kÃ¶nnt ihr auf der anderen Seite mit der QualitÃ¤t der Aldi- oder Lidl- Trikots zufrieden sein? Ich war auch das ein odere andere Mal da und habe mir die Dinger angesehen. Allein das Anfassen des Stoffes hat mir gezeigt, dass das nicht von der QualitÃ¤t ist, die ich haben mÃ¶chte. Ich schaue natÃ¼rlich auch auf Preise und "was kostet die Welt" kann ich mir nicht leisten. Also, wie kann es sein, dass diese LÃ¤den ihre Klamotten immer wieder auch an Leute verkaufen kÃ¶nnen, die auf der anderen Seite absolut tolle Bikes kaufen und dort auf QualitÃ¤t achten?



Naja, hier ein kleiner ErklÃ¤rungsversuch von meiner Sicht:

Die Lidl-Hosen kosten 8â¬, die welche ich gerne hÃ¤tte 100â¬ (Mavic Stratos Short). http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/stratos-short.996473.1.aspx

Klar sind die Mavic um LÃ¤ngen besser und schicker, aber auch 12,5x so teuer. Beim meinen bisherigen StÃ¼rzen vom Radl sind mir bisher viele Klamotten hops gegangen, am Radl selber mal ein Schutzblech.

Wenn es mich mal wieder aufn Hintern prÃ¼gelt sind die Mavichosen bei einem dummen Sturz ebenso flott hin wie die von LIDL, zudem nutzen diese sich auch durchs Waschen noch ab.
Der Helm von Lidl ist wegen der Cratoni eine Ausnahme, grundsÃ¤tzlich kaufe ich aber bei Teilen ohne besondere Schutzfunktion immer etwas gÃ¼nstiges ein, um dann nicht bei den wichtigen Dingen sparen zu mÃ¼ssen.

Als weiteres Beispiel: ich trage keine Trikots, sondern 3â¬ Baumwollshirts von Avanti. Ich kann zwischen Baumwolle und Megahightechfunktionsfaser nur einen Unterschied erkennen, wenn ich ins Wasser falle, da wÃ¼rde das Trikot schneller trocknen.

Aber dennoch hab ich einen Uvex Supersonic GT (105â¬ beim FachhÃ¤ndler) auf dem Kopf und sperre das Rad mit einem ABUS Bordo X-Granit Plus Faltschloss ab (90â¬ beim gleichen HÃ¤ndler).

Klickschuhe nutze ich nicht, da fahre ich mit meinen alten Adidas Response Trail, die haben einen grobe Sohle und pappen fÃ¶rmlich an den BÃ¤rentatzen.

Wenn ich freilich kein Azubi mehr wÃ¤re und ich icht soviel Geld fÃ¼r andere Dinge ausgeben wÃ¼rde und nicht auch gerade 1500â¬ fÃ¼r die Reparatur meines Autos gezahlt hÃ¤tte, wÃ¼rde ich glatt die Mavichosen kaufen.

Aber zum Kaputtmachen taugen die von LIDL.

Beim Fahrrad selber bekomme ich zum zehnfachen Preis eines Baumarktrades wesentlich mehr als beim zehnfachen Preis einer Hose. Und beim Sport kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf das SportgerÃ¤t an, nicht darum chic auszusehen. AuÃerdem kaufe ich beim FachhÃ¤ndler, da habe ich auch einen super Service wenn mal Teile streiken. Keine Ahnung, ob Mavic die Hosen wieder nÃ¤ht oder umtauscht.

Ich selber wÃ¼rde mir auch nie ein Rad mit Carbonrahmen kaufen, da hÃ¤tte ich viel zu viel Angst drum, dass der Rahmen durch einen unglÃ¼cklichen seitlichen Sturz auf einen Fels etc. hops geht. Ãhnlich wÃ¼rde es mir bei der Hose gehn. Ein paar dornige Zweige etc. und die kann schneller kaputt sein als es einem lieb ist. FÃ¼r 8â¬ is da allerdings nix kaputt.

Ich muss da oft an Leute denken, die sich einen Bentley, Porsche etc.  kaufen und den nur bei schÃ¶nstem Wetter und mÃ¤Ãigem Tempo fahren. KÃ¶nnte ja dreckig werden oder Kratzer bekommen.

Ich hingegen will da die Sau rauslassen und mich nicht grÃ¤men wenn der Lack nen Schaden bekommt. Ein Kollege meines FahrradhÃ¤ndlers war auch ganz bestÃ¼rzt, als ich erwÃ¤hnte das Lapierre auch im Winter nutzen zu wollen. Das Salz wÃ¼rde doch den schÃ¶nen Lack kaputt machen. Nur weil Winter ist, steige ich nicht auf ein Baumarktrad, also bitte 

Ach, wenn die Lidlhose doch recht flott kaputt gehen sollte, kauf ich mir zum Sommer eben doch noch die Mavic oder eine von Vaude (Vause deswegen, weil ich die hier in Augsburg in der BergsporthÃ¼tte bekomme und da einen guten Stammkundenrabatt bekomme, Mavic haben die leider nicht hehe).

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Hose? http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/06799/SubProducts/067995070600


----------



## schurwald-biker (13. April 2009)

so seh ich das auch - daher schlag ich auch gleich morgen wieder bei Aldi zu.


----------



## Calitri (13. April 2009)

Ist denn diese Bekleidung von Aldi brauchbar?


----------



## Helhesten (13. April 2009)

der Unterschied dürfte aber doch vor allem beim Sitzpolster legen oder??? Also meine Billighose hat ein absolut unbequemes Sitzpolster und nach 3h Radln kannst nimma sitzen. Hab am Anfang gedacht... WAS?! >100 Euro für a Radlhose, ABER: Die sinds wert!!! Bei den Trikots spar ich, da kauf ich Auslaufmodelle und auch mal was vom Discounter.
Die Billighose liegt mittlerweile übrigends nur noch im Schrank.


----------



## Winston Smith (13. April 2009)

Helhesten schrieb:


> der Unterschied dürfte aber doch vor allem beim Sitzpolster legen oder??? Also meine Billighose hat ein absolut unbequemes Sitzpolster und nach 3h Radln kannst nimma sitzen. Hab am Anfang gedacht... WAS?! >100 Euro für a Radlhose, ABER: Die sinds wert!!! Bei den Trikots spar ich, da kauf ich Auslaufmodelle und auch mal was vom Discounter.
> Die Billighose liegt mittlerweile übrigends nur noch im Schrank.



Könnte die Sache mit den Hosen nicht auch an einem nicht optimal passenden Sattel liegen? Ich z.B. brauche überhaupt keine Polsterung, kann also mit jeder x-beliebigen Hose stundenlang Radeln.


----------



## KlausMaus (13. April 2009)

Die Schuhe sitzen gut, nicht zu eng, aber für ne Tour wunderbar, recht schwer, aber 20 Euro wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2009)

Helhesten schrieb:


> der Unterschied dÃ¼rfte aber doch vor allem beim Sitzpolster legen oder??? Also meine Billighose hat ein absolut unbequemes Sitzpolster und nach 3h Radln kannst nimma sitzen. Hab am Anfang gedacht... WAS?! >100 Euro fÃ¼r a Radlhose, ABER: Die sinds wert!!! Bei den Trikots spar ich, da kauf ich Auslaufmodelle und auch mal was vom Discounter.
> Die Billighose liegt mittlerweile Ã¼brigends nur noch im Schrank.



Normal radle ich mit 40â¬ OCK Cargoshorts vom Sportscheck, aber da hab ich nun nach Ã¼ber drei Jahren den dicken Stoff durchgescheuert. Die billigen Polster bringen kaum was, teure hatte ich noch nie weil ich auch mit ganz normalen Hosen lange im Sattel sitzen kann.
Dies Jahr muss ich allerdings bis Juni warten:
http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...h31411214&ListSize=18&Pfad=&FilterBy=&SortBy=

Meine jetzigen sind an der Oberschenkelinnenseite aufgescheuert, am rechten Oberschenkel Vorderseite reiÃt eine 15cm lange Naht auf (musste ich vor drei Jharen schon flicken, nachdem ich an einem Stacheldraht hÃ¤ngen geblieben bin, genau wegen sowas will ich keine 100â¬ HIghtechhosen, die ich dann nichtmal nÃ¤hen kann).


----------



## Haborym666 (13. April 2009)

Also ich bin mit meiner ALDI Softshell und Unterwäsche und den auch sehr günstigen DECATHLON Sachen
(Trikot, Hose) den ganzen Winter durchgekommen (bei bis zu -15grad)
Sieht zwar alles etwas bescheiden aus fährt sich aber fast genauso gut wie die teuren Sachen. Und der Cratoni Helm aus dem LIDL ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

P.S. also ich merke einen extremen Unterschied zwischen Funktionsbekleidung (auch billiger) und Baumwollshirts...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. April 2009)

Ich bin mehr der Naturbursche, außer Baumwolle, Hanf und Leder lass ich fast nix an mich ran *g*
Die LIDL-Hosen sind nun halt Übergang bis ich wieder die neuen Cargoshorts hab.


----------



## bib_x (13. April 2009)

Taugen denn die Minipumpen von Lidl oder Aldi was?

Die Standpumpe vom Lidl hab ich mir geholt und werd sie morgen wieder zurückgeben - totaler Schrott.


----------



## itsadream (13. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Taugen denn die Minipumpen von Lidl oder Aldi was?
> 
> Die Standpumpe vom Lidl hab ich mir geholt und werd sie morgen wieder zurückgeben - totaler Schrott.



Bei manchen Dingen lohnt sich sparen nicht. Zum Beispiel bei Standpumpen  Die kaufst du dir ein einziges mal. Hol dir einen SKS Rennkompressor und gut ist.

Anders sind so Dinge wie Trikos, Handschuhe, Helme etc. Da kannst du sparen. Die Funktion sollte jedoch erkennbar sein.  Der Radhelm von Lidl war ja wohl super.  Genau so war ich super zufrieden mit Aldi's Herbsthose und der Softshelljacke. 

Ob die aktuelle Lidl Radhose jedoch eine Radhose ist mag ich zu bezweifeln. Demnächst werden sie wohl Müllsäcke mit Löchern als Regenjacken anbieten, für nur 2,95....


----------



## Schokobike (13. April 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Naja, hier ein kleiner Erklärungsversuch von meiner Sicht:
> 
> Die Lidl-Hosen kosten 8, die welche ich gerne hätte 100 (Mavic Stratos Short). http://www.mavic.de/mtb/products/stratos-short.996473.1.aspx
> 
> ...


 
Interessant finde ich nur Deine "Weltanschauung". Aber es sei Dir angesichts Deiner jungen Tagen gegönnt.

Leg Dir bitte Deine Zeilen "gesichert" ab und schau sie Dir in ca. 30 Jahren oder später erneut an. 
Vermutlich wirst Du dann das gleiche Lächeln im Gesicht haben, wie ich gerade.  
Habe vor über 30 Jahren mal ähnlich gedacht, als ich auch gerade in der Lehre war.
Schön, dass ich heute weiß, das das Leben vollkommen anders läuft, von wegen Bently,....und schönen Wetter.
Bitte nicht böse sein! Ich finde solche Vermutungen niedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schokobike (13. April 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Als weiteres Beispiel: ich trage keine Trikots, sondern 3 Baumwollshirts von Avanti. Ich kann zwischen Baumwolle und Megahightechfunktionsfaser nur einen Unterschied erkennen, wenn ich ins Wasser falle, da würde das Trikot schneller trocknen.


 
Fahr mal 8 oder mehr Stunden am Stück durch die Alps und das an 5 oder mehr Tage hintereinander. Danach kennst Du die Mängel von Baumwolle beim Radsport bestens!


----------



## Asatru (13. April 2009)

Habe mich auch komplett eingedeckt. 

Helm, Trikot, Brille sind super. 

Die Hose, naja eine Short mit Schaumstoffpolster. Hält leider nicht lange, bin schon am schauen nach einer Hose mit Gel Polster. 

Die Sohle der Schuhe ist leider zu hart, ich rutsche beim Trail sehr leicht vom Pedal, was recht nervig ist. Allerdings sind se kompatibel zum Shimano SPD System. Ob sich das mit den Schuhen lohnt?


----------



## Dinsdale (13. April 2009)

Es ging mir ja nicht darum, dass ich keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund für den Kauf bei Aldi und Lidl finden kann, mich wundern nur die Beurteilungen der Sachen. Ich habe mal beim Aldi Camembert gekauft und ab da brauchte mit keiner mehr zu kommen, von wegen das sei das Gleiche wie xy, nur anders verpackt. Ich habe auch mal ein Trikot gekauft, das ist 08/15 und in keinerlei Hinsicht mit gut zu bewerten. Ich habe mir deren Handschuhe angesehen, Brillen, Schuhe...etc. Die genügen doch den Anforderungen gerade mal so, das ist doch keine gute Qualität. Ich gebe auch zu, dass ich der alten Oma- Weisheit anhänge, die da sagt, dass, "wer billig kauft, 2 mal kauft". Und jemand Anderes hat mal gesagt, "er habe einfach nicht genug Geld, um sich schlechte Qualität leisten zu können". Auch dem stimme ich zu, ich schmeiße mich aber auch nicht *so* oft hin. Was Cratoni betrifft, wenn ihr recht habt mit dem Helm, dann möchte ich jetzt kein Außendienstler bei denen sein. Aber vielleicht melden die sich auch ganz ab.


----------



## zuki (14. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich nur Deine "Weltanschauung". Aber es sei Dir angesichts Deiner jungen Tagen gegönnt.
> 
> ...
> Habe vor über 30 Jahren mal ähnlich gedacht, als ich auch gerade in der Lehre war.
> ...



Schön das ich heute noch so denke. Ich habe mir trotz meines gesicherten Einkommens die Lidl Klamotten gekauft. Das Trikot ist völlig ok. Auch die teuren Goretex und Coolmax Wurstpellen (Radtrikots genannt) fühlen sich auf der Haut furchtbar an. Da lob ich mir doch meine ausgeleierten, bequemen Baumwoll-Shirts.

Das Lidl Dingen ist übrigens ebenfalls aus einer dieser "tollen" Funktionsfasern hergestellt, ein Fußballtrikot gleicher Qualität kostet z.B. 69,95 Euro. Dafür hat man dann noch einen "super" Werbeflock und den Vereinsnamen drauf.


----------



## sramx9 (14. April 2009)

Das der Sprüche à la  "wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal" kommt war ja klar.
Die stimmen ja auch hier und da. Aber die Sachen bei Lidl etc. sind zum Glück so günstig, dass man einfach mal ausprobieren kann. So viel Geld setzt man ja nun auch nicht auf`s Spiel. Gute Klamotten finden ist ( für mich ) fast so wie guten Wein finden. Es gibt so viele Anbieter. Einfach testen und wenn man was Gutes in *seiner* Preislage gefunden hat dabei bleiben. Sonst sucht man sich doch den Wolf. Und wenn einer für sich sagt, dass er die Shirt`s, Hosen, Lockenwickler von xy gut sind - prima. Und im Großen und Ganzen finde ich die Ansichten von neo-babamuth gar nicht so verkehrt ( auch wenn Bentley als Vergleich etwas übertrieben ist ) aber wenn ich ( in nem anderen thread ) lese, dass Leute an ihr Enduro-Bike Schutzfolie wegen den Kratzern anbringen schüttel ich auch mit dem Kopf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ( erinnert mich an die Schutzhauben, die die Ami´s gerne vorne am Auto haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## DeathAngel (14. April 2009)

Brillen / Handschhe zÃ¤hle ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil als "Verbrauchsmaterial" ... von daher kanns da auch "gÃ¼nstig" sein solange es seinen Zweck erfÃ¼llt. Helmtechnisch greif ich zur Markenware - nutze da Alpina (der von Lidl war halt auch gut).

Die kurzen Shorts (mit Sitzpolster) habe ich mir auch noch geholt und finde sie "grauenhaft"... kein Vergleich zu einer Hose mit "richtigen" Sitzpolster.... fÃ¼r mich ist die nix.

Leider gabs bei uns keine Trikots....  
Da diese fÃ¼r mich ebenfalls als Verbrauchsmaterial zÃ¤hlen mÃ¶chte ich dafÃ¼r keine 50â¬+ ausgeben...lieber 5Stk zu 10â¬ oder 20â¬.

Um mal etwas Offtopic zu werden:
edit.... hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2009)

Sooo...fassen wir zusammen:

Manche finden die Bekleidung super, weil sie genau ihren Anforderungen entspricht. Die können sich über das "Schnäppchen" freuen, weil sie mehr nicht brauchen und auch nicht bezahlen mussten. Für manche mit den Baumwollhemden sind sogar die 10 Euro für Lidl-Klamotten zum Fenster rausgeworfen, weils selbst das über ihren Anforderungen ist. ...und so sei es. Genau so definiert sich Qualität.

Dann gabs die, die sich über ein echtes Schnäppchen freuen, weil sie einen Helm brauchten und der 30 Euro Helm, der früher für 100 Euro zuviel verkauft wurde, genau auf ihren Kopf passt. Perfekt! (und der auch noch ALS EINZIGER mit 5 von 5 Punkten im Test damals alles in der 100 Euro+ - Preisklasse hinter sich gelassen hat und der leichteste und mit am besten belüftetste Helm war)

Für die Schuhe gilt ähnliches: Wer was Leichtes suchte, war geschockt, wer einfach früher mit Badelatschen gefahren ist, hat sich über eine billige Verbesserung gefreut.

Dass diejenigen, die eine Alpenüberquerung fahren, überhaupt hier reinschauen, wundert mich sowieso. Da würde ich keinen Kompromiss machen. Aber für abends mal ein Stündchen haben auch die Hosen locker ihre Berechtigung - vor allem für Leute, die vielleicht noch mit Unterwäsche oder Sporthosen unterwegs waren.

Nur so Argumente wie: "Beim Helm nutze ich Markenware", weil mein Kopp zu wertvoll ist....taugen nicht mehr, wenn der Lidl Helm baugleich mit einem Testsieger ist, der besser als irgendein Alpina war. Man klicke auf den Tour Test:

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_cratoni_tremor_p103116.html

Dass die Klamotten genau die 10 Euro wert sind, sollte man sich bewusst machen, dass sie woanders auch nur 10 Euro wert sind, aber für 40.- Euro verkauft werden auch! 

Aber dass auch andere Markenware teils viel teuer verkauft wird, sollte auch klar geworden sein. Für welche Sachen, was genau zutrifft, muss man halt recherchieren. (Die Brille war auch Markenware).

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist jedoch die (nach meiner Erfahrung) problemlose Umtausche, wenn was nicht mehr seinen Dienst tut. Und wenn mein Kinnriemen beim Helm nach 2,5 Jahren ausgelutscht ist, dann habe ich den Helm in der Zeit kostenfrei getestet! (Was jetzt nicht heissen soll, dass jeder seinen Kram zurücktragen soll, weil dann isses irgendwann vorbei mit solchen Preisen...)

So und jetzt noch einen, damit es nicht wirklich das Schlusswort ist: Har har...

Wer natürlich ein 150-Euro-Trikot bzw. das passende Carbonrad und den teuersten Helm, den es gibt, braucht, damit es ihm gut geht, der möge halt woanders einkaufen. Und ich bin auch froh, dass ich diejenigen beim Lidl meisten nicht treffe.

..ach ja: @Schokobike: Bevor Du dem falschen an den A**** gehst: Die Schäuche gabs bei ALDI, nicht bei Lidl. ;-)

...und zu guter letzt: Meint jemand Aldi hat eine eigene Camembert-Produktion? Es IST das gleiche wie XY....
nachzulesen auf diversen Seiten wie z.B.
http://www.discountfan.de/discountermarken.php, denn jeder Markenhersteller will natürlich auch die Kunden, die nur zum Discounter rennen! Simple BWL...

...den sogenannten Snob-Effekt oder dazu passend "Geltungskonsum" kann dann auch jeder selbst ergooglen...

...so das sollte wieder für 10 Seiten Diskussion reichen. ;-)


----------



## FT-HBM (14. April 2009)

!!!

mfg
ft-hbm


----------



## DeathAngel (14. April 2009)

> "Beim Helm nutze ich Markenware", weil mein Kopp zu wertvoll ist....taugen nicht mehr, wenn der Lidl Helm baugleich mit einem Testsieger ist, der besser als irgendein Alpina war.


Das der Helm gut ist (Markenware) wurde nie bestritten... ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil habe lieber ein paar Modelle zur Auswahl und setze ein paar Modelle zur Probe auf (auch die Optik zÃ¤hlt fÃ¼r "mich" / Frablich passend zum Bike z.B. ^^ ) -> da ist es mir dann egal ob er dann 30â¬ oder 99â¬ kostet


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> Fahr mal 8 oder mehr Stunden am Stück durch die Alps und das an 5 oder mehr Tage hintereinander. Danach kennst Du die Mängel von Baumwolle beim Radsport bestens!



So doof es klingen mag, aber dann packe ich einfach fünf T-Shirts ein, sollte ich keine Möglichkeit zum Waschen/Lüften haben.

Als ich vor sechs Jahren beim Bund war, waren Unterhemd und Feldjacke auch komplett Baumwolle, die Unterhemden trage ich noch heute (jep, ich trage sogar zwei Schichten Baumwolle). Wenn ich damals den ganzen Tag marschiert bin hat mich die Baumwolle auch nicht gestört, wenn ein Teil tatasächlich durchgeschwitzt war hab ich es eben gewechselt.

Davon abgesehn scheuert Baumwolle meine Brustwarzen nicht auf (hallo Fußballtrikots). Ich kenne Leute, die die mit Pflastern abkleben. Sensationell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (14. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sooo...fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> Manche finden die Bekleidung super, weil sie genau ihren Anforderungen entspricht. Die können sich über das "Schnäppchen" freuen, weil sie mehr nicht brauchen und auch nicht bezahlen mussten. Für manche mit den Baumwollhemden sind sogar die 10 Euro für Lidl-Klamotten zum Fenster rausgeworfen, weils selbst das über ihren Anforderungen ist. ...und so sei es. Genau so definiert sich Qualität.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön gesagt.

Ich versteh nur die ganze Diskussion nicht. Wer nicht will der hat schon! Es wird ja niemand gezwungen, das Zeugs beim Lidl zu kaufen. Da braucht man doch gar nicht aufeinander einzuprügeln. Assos und Gore möchten ja auch (über)leben. Ich bin nur dankbar für echte Tipps, wie der vom Helm! Danke! 

P.S. Kumpels von mir haben sogar 'nen Alpencross überlebt mit Aldi-Klamotten, RST-Federgabeln und Deore-Parts


----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Schäuche gabs bei ALDI, nicht bei Lidl. ;-)



*Erbsenzählermodus an*

Falsch, die Schläuche GABS bei Lidl, leider nicht in diesem Jahr 

*Erbsenzählermodus aus*

Es ist die Frage, ob solche Schnäppchen wie der Helm nochmal kommen. Ich erinnere nur an die vor 3-4 Jahren bei Aldi+Lidl verkauften Trinkrucksäcke, die heiß begehrt waren (auch hinterher in der bucht), aber nie mehr im Sortiment aufgetaucht sind.

Daher heißt es immer zuschlagen, wenn solche Artikel angeboten werden.


----------



## terencehill (14. April 2009)

hab mir heut das werkzeugset gekauft..sieht aufm ersten blick ganz gut aus...is auch alles dabei was man braucht...mal schauen wie langs hält..


----------



## bib_x (14. April 2009)

Hab mir das Werkzeugset mit Satteltasche letzte Woche bei Lidl gekauft. Dem Katalogbild aus dem Rose-Katalog nach ist es das selbe wie das Topeak für 39,95. Das Werkzeug und die Satteltasche schauen nahezu identisch aus. Für 4,99 jedenfalls nicht übel. Für Geldbeutel, Handy, usw reicht die Tasche locker aus.


----------



## Schokobike (14. April 2009)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> wenn der Lidl Helm baugleich mit einem Testsieger ist, der besser als irgendein Alpina war. Man klicke auf den Tour Test:


 
Testsieger scheint es viele zu geben!
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...works-2d.247582.d_odc_produkt_meinungen.2.htm
Ist halt ne Frage wer testet.

@Alle
Und mal generell: jeder soll kaufen wo und was er will, nur wenn alle mal ihr eigenes Verhalten im Gesamtzusammenhang betrachten würden, bräuchten wir keinen Lidl und Co mehr!
Lidl ist für mich sicher kein Vorbild für eine dauerhaft funktionierende Gesellschaft. Wenn Läden wie Lidl und A... groß werden, dann hat die Gesellschaft schon lange ein soziales Problem. Nicht Lidl ist die Lösung, sondern die Fragen, warum können Menschen nicht ordentliches Geld für ihre Arbeit bekommen. Glaubt denn irgend jemand, Helme für unter 10  seien Kostenneutral? Den Verlust dafür schreibt Lidl einfach ab. Und wir alle zahlen fleißig mit daran!
In anderen Branchen können wir ja aktuell sehen, was kurzfristiges, egoistisches Geschäftsgehabe für unsagbares Elend nach sich zieht.


_"Wenn ich damals den ganzen Tag marschiert bin hat mich die Baumwolle auch nicht gestört"_
@neo-bahamuth
wo maschiert man bei der BW denn den ganzen Tag? Nicht mal zu meiner Zeit gab es so etwas! 
Das Einzigste, was beim Bund mit seiner Aufgabe wächst ("viel maschiert") ist doch wohl die Leber


----------



## Steini77 (14. April 2009)

Na ich denke mal man sollte auch mal vergleichen von wann die ganzen test's sind die hier rausgesucht werden denn wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe war der Helm von lidl damals testsieger von 2007 und der speci Helm 2008 also wohl nich zu vergleichen aber eins sollte sowieso klar sein jeder testet anders a ist nicht B und somit ist das einzige was bleibt die gewissheit das der Helm von lidl wohl mal ca 130 gekostet hatte und von einem renomierten hersteller stamt der jatzt seine hohen entwicklungskosten ein bisschen senken möchte über die masse.


----------



## schwipschwap (14. April 2009)

bib_x schrieb:


> Taugen denn die Minipumpen von Lidl oder Aldi was?



Hi! 

Die aktuelle "Bikemate" vom Aldi hab ich vorhin von meiner kleinen Schwester geschenkt bekommen. 
Macht einen massiven Eindruck, leider recht schwer. Hab keine Grammwaage, sry. 
Hab sie gleich getestet, und die beiden "High Volume" und "High Pressure" Einstellungen funktionieren 1A. 

Zum Manometer kann ich nichts sagen, ist denke ich ein günstiges und nur so pi mal daumen genau. Aber das ist mir beim Reifen echt wurst, das mach ich nach Gefühl. (Anders wie bei den Dämpfern!)

Für 5  eine sehr gute Pumpe, finde ich. 


Ach und ich hab noch die Cratoni - Brille gekauft bei Lidl. 
Ich hab sie genau wegen dem Polster gekauft, weil ich leider Allergiker bin. Und dieses Polter dichtet gut ab und hält einiges an Pollen zurück die einem bei "offenen" Brillen doch in die Augen ziehen. Ist eine gute Brille für das Geld. 

Aber kann mir nochmal jemand erklären, wie ich diese Gläser da rausnehme? Die Orangenen sind ja furchtbar! Wenn ich die "nach unten rausdrücke", knacksen die doch durch!? 


Grüße

P.S. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Lidl Cratoni Helme drin hat, hätte ich mir das mit meinem neuen MET Kaos UL nochmal überlegt ... wobei ... nö


----------



## neo-bahamuth (14. April 2009)

Schokobike schrieb:


> _"Wenn ich damals den ganzen Tag marschiert bin hat mich die Baumwolle auch nicht gestört"_
> @neo-bahamuth
> wo maschiert man bei der BW denn den ganzen Tag? Nicht mal zu meiner Zeit gab es so etwas!
> Das Einzigste, was beim Bund mit seiner Aufgabe wächst ("viel maschiert") ist doch wohl die Leber



Ach die alte Leier. Ich und viele andere hab beim Bund lediglich in der Ausscheiderwoche bis zum Rausch getrunken.

Zum ganztägigen Marsch:
Für 30km ist schonmal der Vormittag weg, wenn wir mit den LKW wo hingefahren sind wurde das auch Marsch genannt. Ganz einfach 
Ansonsten hat man in zwei Wochen Truppenübungsplatz genug geschwitzt.
Unsere Ausbilder haben uns übrigens auf den Sportplatz gehetzt, falls sich sonst ein längerer Stubenaufenthalt abgezeichnet hätte.
Die 20km zurück vom Biwak in der AGA haben wir übrigens als Gefechtsmarsch bestritten, also in voller Montur mit PZF und MG pro Gruppe. Ich hab in der Zeit mehr geschwitzt als ich auf dem Radl je schaffen würde. 
Also nicht von der eigenen Einheit auf alle anderen schließen 

Früher wurde auch die Tour de France in Baumwollklamotten und mit Alkoholkonsum bestritten, das darf man alles nicht so eng sehen. Prost!


----------



## DeathAngel (15. April 2009)

> Aber kann mir nochmal jemand erklären, wie ich diese Gläser da rausnehme? Die Orangenen sind ja furchtbar! Wenn ich die "nach unten rausdrücke", knacksen die doch durch!?



"Oben" Rausdrücken ... nicht unten ^^ Ruhig mit etwas mehr Kraft, ich dachte auch sie bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. April 2009)

@Schokobike: wollte Dir auf Deine PN gerne antworten, aber da Du nur "Gast" bist geht das anscheinend leider nicht.


----------



## Luporinski (15. April 2009)

schwipschwap schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Die aktuelle "Bikemate" vom Aldi hab ich vorhin von meiner kleinen Schwester geschenkt bekommen.
> Macht einen massiven Eindruck, leider recht schwer. Hab keine Grammwaage, sry.



Laut Prospekt 150gr.


----------



## jastone (16. April 2009)

Ich wollte gestern Abend mal ein bisschen an meinem Cruiser schrauben und u.a. ne neue Kette aufziehen. Da denk ich mir, hast ja jetzt nen Kettennieter, und geh ans Werk. Kette rein, zugedreht, Niete raus ... und ein Teil des Kettennieters auch.

Das ist irgendwie nicht so überzeugend. Das restliche Werkzeug hat den Abend immerhin erst mal überstanden.


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2009)

Das ist auch die allerbilligste Qualität, ich hab mal versucht mit einem Innenlagerschlüssel aus einem ähnlich Werkzeugkoffer ein 105er Hollowtechlager zu lösen, das Lager war zum Glück schon vorher im Eimer, so das es egal war wie 
es danach aussieht. 
Denn Einbau mit so nem Teil kann ich aber nicht empfehlen, da sieht das Lager
nachher aus als hätte man ne Rohrzange benutzt, dafür sollte man lieber eine
richtige Nuß von einem ordentlichen Hersteller kaufen.

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal einen Billigknarrenkasten da konnte man  nicht
eine Schraube mit lösen, weil die Nüsse sofort gerissen sind, warum so ein Schrott
überhaubt produziert wird verstehe ich auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall ist man mit dem billigsten Werkzeug in der Regel schlecht bedient, also
besser was aus der Mittelklasse kaufen.


----------



## Luporinski (16. April 2009)

jastone schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern Abend mal ein bisschen an meinem Cruiser schrauben und u.a. ne neue Kette aufziehen. Da denk ich mir, hast ja jetzt nen Kettennieter, und geh ans Werk. Kette rein, zugedreht, Niete raus ... und ein Teil des Kettennieters auch.
> 
> Das ist irgendwie nicht so überzeugend. Das restliche Werkzeug hat den Abend immerhin erst mal überstanden.



Das ist keine Fehlfunktion, sondern ein Feature! Nennt sich "Sollbruchstelle" 

Spass bei Seite - das ist hier ein ernsthaftes Forum! Ich denke, dass bei deinem Kettennieter der verantwortliche Chinese das gluehende Gussmaterial in seinem Wok nicht ordentlich umgeruehrt hat. Oder sein Konstruktionsplan war wohl nicht so gut lesbar - immel diese eulopaeischen Beschliftungen in den Laubkopien!

Tja, waeren die Jungs doch beim gelaten Leis geblieben...


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

was das werkzeug ausm discounter angeht so bewahrheit sich die alte regel: billig = ********. ein gescheites werkzeug hält ein leben lang und bereit freude. billiger dreck hingegen stresst und nervt udn das schrauben macht keinen spass. zu dem muss es ohnehin bald ersetzen.

ergo: gleich was gescheites kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (16. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was das werkzeug ausm discounter angeht so bewahrheit sich die alte regel: billig = ********. ein gescheites werkzeug hält ein leben lang und bereit freude. billiger dreck hingegen stresst und nervt udn das schrauben macht keinen spass. zu dem muss es ohnehin bald ersetzen.
> 
> ergo: gleich was gescheites kaufen und gut ist.




Vollkommen richtig! Schrauben macht Spaß, wenn man NUR am Bike/ Auto/ Moped etc. schraubt, und nicht auch noch am Werkzeug selbst. Man braucht ja auch nicht immer alles gleich selbst. Lieber immer einzeln das was man viel braucht in ordentlicher Qualität kaufen. Ist sicher günstiger das Lager von einem Händler wechseln zu lassen als es für 25  kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Boomzilla (16. April 2009)

DAs mit dem Werkzeug stimmt schon. Diese Sets fÃ¼r 5â¬ ausm Aldi, Lidl, Baumarkt, etc. haben wirklich eine sehr schlechte QualitÃ¤t. Das Metall ist meist labil wie das Essbeteck aus der Kantine und die Plastikgriffe brechen bei Belastung ab.
Als absolutes Notfallset bei einer Panne oder Ã¤hnlichem reicht es aber zum zusammenflicken, um dann daheim das richtige Werkzeug auszupacken.


----------



## Hot Wheels (16. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, das Innenlager ist oftmals verdammt fest drin und mit
diesen Schlüsseln die in den Kästen sind und das Lager nicht komplett
umschliessen, funktioniert das einfach nicht.


----------



## Luporinski (14. Juli 2009)

Zur Info: Neue LIDL-Aktion ab 20. Juli!

U.a. mit Brille, langer Hose, Schuhen, etc.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (14. Juli 2009)

gibts nähere infos bzw. eine Quelle?


----------



## Jo1961 (14. Juli 2009)

im internet...

auf der homepage von lidl


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (14. Juli 2009)

blind 

passen an den schuhen auch eggbeater cleats?


----------



## Haborym666 (14. Juli 2009)

Oh super Fahrradsocken kann man nie genug haben


----------



## Honigblume (14. Juli 2009)

Bei den letzten Schuhen haben die Eggbeater Cleats gepasst ;-)

Ich schau mal ob ich ner Hose und nen Trikot ne Chance gebe.


----------



## gobo206 (14. Juli 2009)

Schaut lieber im Lidl-online-Shop
Da gibts mehr und man bekommt es auch 
Hab mir letztesmal Schuhe da geholt die waren besser als in den Filialen
aber zum selben Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juli 2009)

Die Schuhe im Online-Shop sind die gleichen wie im Laden!

Aber diesmal scheints das Modell wie vom Herbst 2007 zu sein, Gewicht pro Schuh in Grösse 43 ca. 450 Gramm. Die vom Frühjahr lagen bei 600 Gramm pro Schuh. Ich werde ne Waage mitnehmen, und wenns die Leichten sind, gleich 2 Paar kaufen.


----------



## Meisi (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir bei der letzten Aktion bei Lidl die Brille gekauft und muss sagen das Teil ist absolut Top.

Nebenbei hat die Brille verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit mit dieser hier.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juli 2009)

Meisi, is doch längst bekannt das es Cratoni-Sachen waren, genau wie der Helm. Aber ka obs bei den Teilen näxte Woche genauso is.


----------



## Tribal84 (16. Juli 2009)

werde wohl mal schuhe und regenjacke holen !


----------



## Lembi (16. Juli 2009)

Taugt das Funktionsshirt was?


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meisi, is doch längst bekannt das es Cratoni-Sachen waren, genau wie der Helm. Aber ka obs bei den Teilen näxte Woche genauso is.



Also der Helm auf jeden Fall. Steht auch auf der Lidl seite in dem Stiftung Warentest "Fenster" 

Die Funktionsshirts gibts leider nicht im Laden. Nur im Online-Shop!


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Was mich interessiert Wie lange halten die Schuhe so? 

  Ich brauche alle 3monate neue, dann ist die sohle durch.
  Fahre Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale 
  Könnt ihr mir sagen ob die länger halten?
  Da ja Nächste Woche welche im Angebot sind.
  Oder sollte ich mir lieber andre Kaufen?

  Schon mal THX im Voraus


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein Paar vom Herbst 2007, die sind immer noch gut. Trotzdem werde ich mir, wenns die gleichen sind, zwei Paar neue holen.


----------



## Brun0x (16. Juli 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert Wie lange halten die Schuhe so?
> 
> Ich brauche alle 3monate neue, dann ist die sohle durch.
> Fahre Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale
> ...



schau mal hier : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14558/teamracer-mtb-carbon.html

leider nicht mehr in meiner grösse.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (16. Juli 2009)

@Brunox, sicher der Ideale Schuh für Holzfeller Pedale


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Also fast 100 sind mir persönlich zuviel Geld für Schuhe.
  Bin auch mehr so der Typ der mit nen Turnschuh fährt.

  Die Sohle schaut dann so bei mir aus


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juli 2009)

Die Lidl-Sohle sollte auf jeden Fall etwas länger halten als jene von Turnschuhen...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Lidl-Sohle sollte auf jeden Fall etwas länger halten als jene von Turnschuhen...



Tu sie, ich fahre auch ein Rad mit Plattform-Pedalen und die Sohlen sehen gut aus, Mit meinen neuen FiveTen Impact 2 können sie allerdings nicht mithalten.


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Hatte mal welche von Canyon 
  Die haben ne ganze saison gehalten.
  Nur die gibt es nicht mehr und weiÃ auch nicht mehr wie die HeiÃen, 
  Die wahren im Angebot in SchuhgeschÃ¤ft fÃ¼r 20â¬
  Hatten auch ein gute sohle mit dehnen konnte man auch mal nen Berg hoch gehen 
  Ohne auf die Schnauzte zu fallen 


  Den wird ich mal die von Lidl Testen.


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Gibt es noch andere Schuhe die nicht so teuer sind 
  Die aber nicht so fix hinüber sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (16. Juli 2009)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> @Brunox, sicher der Ideale Schuh für Holzfeller Pedale



oh...da war ja was


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juli 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert Wie lange halten die Schuhe so?



Also n Kumpel hat auf seinen Lidl-Schuhen mitlerweile 5000km drauf! 

Sind auch schon n paar Jahre alt. Allerdings fährt er klickis!


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Wie ist das mit der Bindung?
  Muss ich da was ausbauen oder um bauen?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2009)

Boris2401 schrieb:


> Also n Kumpel hat auf seinen Lidl-Schuhen mitlerweile 5000km drauf!
> 
> Sind auch schon n paar Jahre alt. Allerdings fährt er klickis!



Meine haben locker 8000km runter, und ich fahre auch Clickies.



Boshard schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit der Bindung?
> Muss ich da was ausbauen oder um bauen?



Unten an der Sohle ist eine Abdeckung, die wird mit 2 Schrauben abgeschraubt, darunter sind dann die Gewinde für die Cleats.


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juli 2009)

Für Klickies? Jop!

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/414115]
	
[/URL]


Die 2 Schrauben raus, dann kannst die Gummiplatte rausmachen. Da werden dann die Cleats (die dinger, die an den Pedalen einrasten) festgeschraubt! 

Edit: Da war einer schneller! ;-)


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Schrauben Raus nehmen oder drin Lassen?


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juli 2009)

Die Schrauben raus! Bei den Pedalen sind dann welche dabei! Dort ist aber dann auch nochmal ne Anleitung dabei! Falsch machen kannst da eigentlich nix!


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Ps. Ich fahr Truvativ Holzfeller

  Wegen schrauben dabei ??


----------



## Boris2401 (16. Juli 2009)

Achso!  Dachte du willst die dann mit Klickies fahren! 
Also ohne die Platte ists wohl nix mit deinen Pedalen ob aber die Schrauben dann im weg sind kann ich dir nid sage!


----------



## Boshard (16. Juli 2009)

Ich Probier das mal aus und werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembi (16. Juli 2009)

Lembi schrieb:


> Taugt das Funktionsshirt was?



hallo!


----------



## steffen40 (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

was ist nun von dem Angebot der Fa. Lidl zu halten?

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kleidung vergangener Aktionen von Lidl? 
Wie ist die Jacke und das Trikot?

Was haltet ihr von den Schuhen? Sind diese Schuhe auch ohne Klickpedal einsatzfähig? 
Was muss man noch besorgen, um diese Schuhe für Klickpedale umzurüsten?

Wann macht ein Funktionsshirt Sinn? Reicht nicht das Trikot aus?

Vielen Dank für Antworten.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (17. Juli 2009)

steffen40 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Schuhen? Sind diese Schuhe auch ohne Klickpedal einsatzfähig?
> Was muss man noch besorgen, um diese Schuhe für Klickpedale umzurüsten?



Habe Schuhe der älteren Modelle. Nutze die vor allem beim Touren fahren und hatte diese auch schon auf einigen Mehrtagestouren dabei - problemlos. Ich bin echt begeistert! 

Ob es auch ohne Klickpedale taugt kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber um die Schuhe mit Kickies zu fahren brauchst Du nur noch die Cleats (sind bei den Pedalen dabei) an die Schuhe schrauben und schon kanns losgehen!




steffen40 schrieb:


> Wann macht ein Funktionsshirt Sinn? Reicht nicht das Trikot aus?



Ein Funktionsshirt unter dem Trikot mach Sinn, da der Schweiß schneller von der Haut weg transportiert wird. Hier habe ich allerdings die Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Markenprodukte besser funkioneren. Kenne bei den NoNames allerdings nur Tchibo und Aldi.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ZJGuy (17. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die Lidl Schuhe von 2007 und bin immer noch hoch zufrieden.

Hatte ich eigentlich als Notlösung gedacht, weil meine alten Shimano den Geist aufgegeben hatten. Auf normalen Pedalen musst du allerdings aufpassen.

Bevor ich die XT Klickpedale auf meinem Fully montiert habe, bin ich diese Schuhe mit Platformpedalen gefahren. Hier hat sich der Gummi, der anstelle der Cleats fabrikmässsig montiert ist, als ein wenig störend erwiesen. Zu hoch, dadurch schlechter Halt auf den Platformpedalen.

Nun mit Klickies gehts prima, allerdings musst du beim Laufen auf Steinen aufpassen. Die Cleats stehen auch hier m. E. nach zu weit vor und wenn du Pech hast, rutscht du aus.

Obwohl die recht regendicht sind, must du auch bei Wasserdurchfahrten aufpassen - die Zunge ist seitig nicht mit dem Schuh vernäht, eine grosse Pfütze mit Schuhen auf den Pedalen und du hast das Wasser im Schuh. Allerdings trocknen die auch recht gut, und die Reinigung ist super easy. Verdreckten Schuh trocknen lassen, danach abklopfen und mit der Wurzelbürste nachbearbeiten. Danach ist der Schuh wieder wie neu ...

Auch im Hochsommer empfinde ich die belüftung als OK, keine Schweissfüsse oder sonstiges. Und das obwohl ich prinzipiell nur mit Tennissocken fahre (Hanes etc ...).

Mein Fazit: Klare Kaufempfehlung, für den Preis machst du nichts verkehrt. Bei schlechtem Wetter solltest du allerdings auf eiine Regenhülle oder einen besseren Schuh (z.B. SH-MT90) umsteigen.


----------



## pommespeter (17. Juli 2009)

Gefühlt über 1 Kilo, fürs training sicher gut. Es gibt aber auch Blei-manschetten vom Laufsport...


----------



## Tifftoff (17. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr die 2007er Schuhe für Alltagfahrten. Die Sohle der aktuellen ist 100% identisch. Oben sehen sie etwas anders aus.

Mein Fazit zu den 2007er:
Schnürsenkel sind absoluter Schrott, deshalb neue von Globetrotter reingemacht
Dieses Schutzband ist unnötig, wenn die Schnürsenkel kurz genug sind.

Ansonsten sind die Schuhe für den Preis top. Angenehm, sehr haltbar. Nicht zu vergessen ist, das man die Schuhe einfach zu Lidl zurückbringen kann, wenn sie kaputt sind und das Geld zurückerhält. Macht das mal bei einem Radhändler.

Fürs MTB Biken oder Rennradeln habe ich Sidis, die kosten aber auch das fünffache


----------



## twisthead (17. Juli 2009)

eine Frage zu den Schuhen: wie fallen die Größenmäßig aus? eher klein oder groß?

Gruß


----------



## Tifftoff (17. Juli 2009)

Für meine sehr schmalen Füße sind die 2007er zu weit, habe deshalb vorne unten Kunststoff reingelegt. Die Länge stimmt, habe 45er Füße und die Lidl Schuhe haben auch 45. Bei SIDI fahre ich 46er.


----------



## twisthead (17. Juli 2009)

@Tiffoff: danke. dann hab ich bestimmt Pech. werde aber trotzdem mal antesten

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (17. Juli 2009)

hat vllt. jemand erfahrung mit den lidl hosen? 
weil die gibts ja nechste woche und ich üblerlege ob ich zuschlagen soll ..


----------



## Tifftoff (18. Juli 2009)

CRATONI Helm C-DAILY kostet sonst 60-70 Euro, und Lidl bietet den für 10 Euro an und verdient trotzdem noch dran. Schon seltsam


----------



## Enrgy (18. Juli 2009)

Was meinste, was an einer 200-Oakley-Brille verdient wird....


----------



## Osmodium (18. Juli 2009)

@Tifftoff:

Was wiegen denn Deine Lids-Schuhe in etwa?


----------



## Rossy (18. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand die Socken?
Online scheint es die nicht zu geben 
Hersteller? oder gibt es Alternativen ?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2009)

Osmodium schrieb:


> @Tifftoff:
> 
> Was wiegen denn Deine Lids-Schuhe in etwa?



Ich habe die gleichen in Grösse 43, wiegen ca. 450 Gramm pro Schuh.

Die Lidl-Schuhe vom Frühjahr lagen bei 600 Gramm pro Schuh, völlig inakzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osmodium (18. Juli 2009)

Die von Frühjahr hat ein Freund von mir, dass sind wirklich Brocken.

Aber 450g ist, wie ich finde, ein guter Wert für solche Schuhe.
Daher scheinen sich diese jetzt zu lohnen.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2009)

Ja das ist ein sehr guter Wert. Die 80 Euro Specialized meiner Freundin wiegen genauso viel. Die Specis haben im Übrigen verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das der Hersteller der Gleiche ist.


----------



## Tifftoff (18. Juli 2009)

Ein Lidl 2007er Schuh 45er wiegt 580g, der 2008er schien mir bedeutend schwerer.
Meine Sidi Eagle sind auch nicht viel leichter, ca 500g


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (18. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein sehr guter Wert. Die 80 Euro Specialized meiner Freundin wiegen genauso viel. Die Specis haben im Übrigen verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das der Hersteller der Gleiche ist.



Stimmt, ja.

Habe jetzt mal die Sohlen verglichen. Das könnten ja fast Zwillinge sein bis auf die Farbe
http://www.specialized.com/li/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40338


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2009)

So, bin grad von Lidl zurück, 2 Paar Schuhe und den Bike-Computer abgegriffen. Die Schuhe habe ich vor Ort gewogen, es sind die leichten mit ca. 450 Gramm.


----------



## KaiservonChina (20. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch eben drüben beim Örtlichen, weil ich mich für die Hose interessiert hatte.
Das Polster lies mich dann aber wieder mit leeren Händen heimgehen, denn das ist wirklich sehr dünn und legt man eine Lage Schaumstoff in die nächste Lycrabuchse, hat man den gleichen Effekt... da gab es schon besseres.

Bikehandschuhe machten auf mich mit der "Spülhandschuh"-Innenfläche auch keinen guten Eindruck, die Trikots, von denen ich letztes Jahr zwei gekauft hatte, taugen aber wirklich gut.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (20. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So, bin grad von Lidl zurück, 2 Paar Schuhe und den Bike-Computer abgegriffen. Die Schuhe habe ich vor Ort gewogen, es sind die leichten mit ca. 450 Gramm.



kann ich bestätigen. meine 42er wiegen 430 (links) bzw. 450 (rechts). da muss ich links wohl noch ein ausgleichsgewicht reinlegen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2009)

Das geht doch noch, mein eines Paar hat 40 Gramm unterschied zwischen links und rechts. Schon komisch.


----------



## Luporinski (20. Juli 2009)

Hab mich auch grad im LIDL umgesehen. Gekauft wurden die Schuhe und der Helm. Jeweils fuer den Preis absolut unschlagbar!

Die lange Hose hab ich liegen lassen. Es ist glaub ich das gleiche Material/Polsterung wie die kurze Hose von der Fruehjahrsaktion, nur halt in langer Ausfuehrung. Die kurze Version hab ich mir damals gekauft, jedoch taugt die wegen der relativ duennen Polsterung meines Erachtens lediglich  zum Tragen unter einer normalen Hose (da war die im Fruehjahr zeitgleich angebotene Hose von ALDI wesentlich besser gepolstert).

Weitere Beobachtungen:
Die Jacke ist fuer das Geld ok, als Regenschutz taugt die allemal. Ist natuerlich so ein Plastikbomber, also ob das von Innen wirklich Spass macht 

Die Trikots gehen in Ordnung. Hab aber trotzdem keins gekauft, weil ich als "normaler" Radfahrer lieber mit Baumwoll-T-Shirts unterwegs bin...

Fahrradbrille ist die gleiche wie beim letzten Mal (umgelabelte Cratoni). Die ist wirklich gut, kostet aber jetzt 9,99 Euronen (im Fruehjahr waren es nur 6,99).

Der restliche Kleinkram ist genau das, was man fuer das Geld erwartet - also eher geeignet fuer absolute Anfaenger...

Cheers!


----------



## kevindole (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir 3 Paar von den Socken geholt, die es Ã¼brigens auch in 39-42 gibt. Steht so nicht im Prospekt.

FÃ¼r 8.99â¬ ist die Weste auch ganz ok. Hatte sie bereits eine Weile an und dabei bemerkt, das ein Feuchtigkeitstransport in der Schulter/ oberer RÃ¼cken nicht dolle ist. Aber fÃ¼r das schiet Wetter ganz ok. Der RÃ¼cken selbst ist mit Netz ausgefÃ¼hrt.

*Aber der Hammer ist ja echt die Brille.* Ãbrigens kann man das Schaumstoffpolster auch raus nehmen, sprich weg lassen. Dann sieht die Brille sogar richtig gut aus.

Die GlÃ¤ser sind Orange und zwei mal Dunkel, bzw. einmal ganz Dunkel, mit dem ausdrÃ¼cklichen Hinweis, nicht fÃ¼r den StraÃenverkehr!

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (20. Juli 2009)

Noch ein nachtrag zu den Schuhen: Von der Groesse her entsprechen sie annaehernd normalen Strassenschuhen, sind also nicht so klein wie z.B. die meisten Fahrradschuhe von bekannten Marken.

Ich hab mir die 42er gekauft, entsprechen gefuehlten 41.5 bei Strassenschuhen (jaja, ich hab halt kleine Fuesse...).

Wenn ich mir dagegen meine 42er Shimano ansehe, schauen die fast wie ein Ballettschuehchen aus 

Ok, Shimano ist aber auch bekannt fuer seine Miniwinzschuhe. Der 42er LIDL ist uebrigens ca. 1-2cm laenger als mein 42er Shimano!


----------



## el caballero (20. Juli 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen. meine 42er wiegen 430 (links) bzw. 450 (rechts). da muss ich links wohl noch ein ausgleichsgewicht reinlegen


da hab ich  wohl eher ein leichtes paar erwischt...435 zu 415 gramm bei grösse 43...


----------



## SeWi (20. Juli 2009)

Die Brille wird wohl eher die zweite Wahl von Cratoni sein.
Ich habe mir die im Frühjahr gekauft. Ein Satz Gläser ließ sich nicht richtig montieren, da etwas viel Material an der einen Stelle über stand. Dadurch gingen die nur schwer rein, bzw. sprangen wieder raus, wenn man die Brille etwas gebogen hat.
Durch einem kurzen Einsatz der Nagelfeile meiner Frau D) ließ das aber schnell und einfach beheben.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (20. Juli 2009)

War auch grad beim Lidl.

Fand, dass der Helm eine sehr komische Passform hat und habe ihn nicht gekauft...war unangenehm. 
Die Schuhe waren wirklich schlecht verarbeitet. Gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den Specialized Tahoe (den ich mir vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe) ist vorhanden, ja. Aber qualitativ nicht zu vergleichen. Auch die Passform lässt zu wünschen übrig - ein billigschuh halt! Die Sohle ist sogar noch weicher als beim Tahoe.

Von den Handschuhen sollte man sowieso die Finger lassen. Die Trikots sind vllt. von der Funktion her ganz okay und halten vllt. auch 1-3 Jahre bei Pflege, aber aussehen tun die aktuellen wie 1 Euro Kik Shirts. Also wirklich Hartz4 Niveau...das ging gar nicht.

Das einzige was ich somit abgreifen konnte war die Brille, die wie schon erwähnt, von Cratoni ist (umgelabelt). Ohne den Schaumstoffaufsatz sitzt sie bei mir sogar besser als die günstigen UVEX oder ALPINA Modelle.


----------



## steffen40 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin auch im Lidl gewesen und habe zugeschlagen. Habe mir die Socken, den Wandhalter, das Trikot und die Hose sowie das Lampenset geholt. 
Mein erster Eindruck:
Die Socken machen einen soliden Eindruck. Sicherlich ist ein Praxistest erforderlich, aber ich denke, falsch kann man bei einem Kauf nichts machen.
Das Lampenset sieht leicht zerbrechlich aus. Ich denke, ein Sturz und die Lampe wäre hinüber. Montage ist relativ einfach und ich werde ggf. nach einem Test mal mitteilen, wie mir der Weg geleuchtet wurde. Aber auch hier, für 5,99 inkl. Batterien erwarte ich nichts großartiges und fürs erste soll das Lampenset reichen. 
Das Trikot macht einen guten Eindruck. Sieht gut aus und trägt sich locker auf der Haut. 
Die Hose macht äußerlich ebenfalls einen guten Eindruck. Das Polster ist natürlich mangelhaft und nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Hose, die eine richtig gute Polsterung hat. Aber bei dem Preis von 9,99  muss man einfach schon vorher Abstriche machen. Ich denke aber, über einen guten kurzen Radlerhose erfüllt die lange Hose in den morgend und abendlich kühlen Stunden ihren Zweck. 
Die Wandhalterung macht einen stabilen Eindruck. 
Die Schuhe sahen auch gut aus, waren aber in meiner Größe nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich denke sogar, die Schuhe lassen sich auch ohne Klicksystem gut auf dem MTB einsetzen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Die Schuhe waren wirklich schlecht verarbeitet. Gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den Specialized Tahoe (den ich mir vor 2 Wochen gekauft habe) ist vorhanden, ja. Aber qualitativ nicht zu vergleichen. Auch die Passform lässt zu wünschen übrig - ein billigschuh halt! Die Sohle ist sogar noch weicher als beim Tahoe.



Völliger Schwachsinn, was Du da erzählst. Die Schuhe sind weder schlecht verarbeitet, noch ist die Passform schlechter als beim Tahoe, und weicher ist die Sohle auch nicht.


----------



## ZJGuy (20. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn, was Du da erzählst. Die Schuhe sind weder schlecht verarbeitet, noch ist die Passform schlechter als beim Tahoe, und weicher ist die Sohle auch nicht.



Sorry - kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!

Ich habe mir die Sachen vom Lidl heute morgen angesehen. War noch genug da, unter anderem mind. 3 Paar Schuhe in 43.

Aber - die Schuhe sind wirklich schlecht verarbeitet. Was mir sofort auffiel, ist das die inneren Nähte weit überstehen. Ich habe alle 3 Paar in 43 anprobiert, bei allen hatte ich ein Problem mir meinem grossen Zeh. Der blieb bei Bewegung immer mit dem Nagel an einer überstehenden Naht hängen. Habe das auch mit den Fingern kontrolliert, ist Tatsache.

Bei meinen letzten Lidl Schuhen war das nicht, die sind tadellos verarbeitet. Vielleicht haben wir hier auf dem Land eine schlechte Charge erwischt, ich habe mir (auch wenn der Preis super ist) keine gekauft. So was ist Pfusch (Verzeihung, billig) und ist für mich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nicht tragbar!

Klar gilt die alte Skifahrer Regel: Fährst du zum Skifahren, dann schneide dir erst einmal die Fussnägel. Dann passen auch die Skischuhe besser ...

Aber für mich ist das ein KO Kriterium.

Da einzige, was mir so einigermassen gefallen hat war die Brille. Die habe ich auch mitgenommen, ebenso ein Trikot und einen Helm.

Die Handschuhe, Schlösser & Co sind m. E. nach Eintagsfliegen. Rausgeworfenes Geld.

Schade, ich hätte eigentlich mehr erwartet. Eventuell hat man hier doch diesmal auf Billig - Teile gesetzt ...

Aber die Konkurrenz nebenan kontert ja bestimmt bald. Aldi!


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2009)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Aber die Konkurrenz nebenan kontert ja bestimmt bald. Aldi!



Radschuhe gabs bei Aldi aber imho noch nie...

Ich düs´ gleich mal hin und schau mir die Treter an, ein langes Trikot für den Winter unter die Jacke brauch ich eh mal wieder.


----------



## dreckfraese (20. Juli 2009)

... und das Schloss ist wohl nicht der Brüller
http://www.adfc.de/6902_1

krasse Sache wie man hier sieht. ab 3:26 min
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/787660?inPopup=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (20. Juli 2009)

Der Schuh hat einen gravierenden Fehler, es fehlt oben unterm Klettverschluss die Abschlussöse zum Schnüren...


----------



## Osmodium (20. Juli 2009)

Dafür gibt es ja das Klettband.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Der Schuh hat einen gravierenden Fehler, es fehlt oben unterm Klettverschluss die Abschlussöse zum Schnüren...



Jetzt wo Du es sagst, stimmt, der 2007er Schuh hat eine.


----------



## stardust1234 (20. Juli 2009)

Das klettband ist aber nicht dafür vorgesehen, das oberste Ösenloch zu ersetzten. 
Das Loch ist definitiv vergessen worden zu stanzen


----------



## Schleichsemmel (20. Juli 2009)

Na, da werden wir ja demnächst alle wie Geschwister aussehen - alle mit der gleichen Brille 

Ich habe mir noch die Gel-Sattelauflage gekauft, weil mir nach ein paar Stunden im Sattel immer der hintern schmerzt.
Wenn das ding nichts taugt kann man es ja zur Not noch als Cool-pack verwenden.

Die Lampen, die Handschuhe und das Schloss habe ich auch geholt. Wir werden sehen was das alles taugt.


----------



## zipking (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir ein Helm und 2 paar Socken gekauft. Helm sitzt ganz gut und ich brauchte eh einen wollte mir erst einen Alpina fÃ¼r ca. 50â¬ holen aber jetzt habe ich den mal sehen der Alpina sieht natÃ¼rlich besser aus aber den kann ich mir ja immer noch holen fÃ¼r 10â¬ kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. Die Jacken, Westen Shirts waren nur noch in zu groÃen grÃ¶Ãen oder in Signal Farben vorhanden schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nice983 (20. Juli 2009)

Man kann die Sachen auch noch im Lidl-Onlineshop http://www.lidl-shop.de/ beziehen und geliefert wird auch recht fix. Und sollten die Sachen nicht passen gehts einfach kostenfrei Retoure...


----------



## han-sch (20. Juli 2009)

hab ich grad gemacht


----------



## Osmodium (20. Juli 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> Das klettband ist aber nicht dafür vorgesehen, das oberste Ösenloch zu ersetzten.
> Das Loch ist definitiv vergessen worden zu stanzen



Da wurde nichts vergessen, das Klettband soll die oberen Ösen ersetzen und sorgt somit für einen guten Halt obenrum.


----------



## ZJGuy (20. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich von den letzten Lidl Schuhen oder von Shimano aber anders.

Da ist das Klettband nicht nur zur Stabilisation, sondern auch zum Verstecken / Befestigen der Schnürsenkel da. Somit letztes LOch der Schnürsenkel direkt in Höhe des Klettbandes. 

Was mir beim Lidl heute morgen auch aufgefallen ist, ist das die Schnürsenkel ziemlich lang sind. Als ob diese noch einmal irgendwo festgesteckt werden sollten ...


----------



## Nice983 (20. Juli 2009)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> hab ich grad gemacht



Hab ich schon vor fast einer Woche gemacht und war schon vor 3 Tagen da


----------



## Boshard (20. Juli 2009)

Hab mir die Schuhe nicht gekauft 
  Waren nicht mehr in meiner Größe und die 
  Socken waren auch schon weg.


----------



## floriletterman (20. Juli 2009)

Hat sich jemand auch den Fahrrad Computer gekauft? Würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu wissen. Habe es heute verpennt da hin zu gehen und werde mal morgen gucken ob noch einer da ist.

Suche noch einen Bike Computer der Herzfrequenz- und Höhenmesser hat. Und für 30 Euro scheint der recht günstig zu sein.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (20. Juli 2009)

floriletterman schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand auch den Fahrrad Computer gekauft? Würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu wissen. Habe es heute verpennt da hin zu gehen und werde mal morgen gucken ob noch einer da ist.
> 
> Suche noch einen Bike Computer der Herzfrequenz- und Höhenmesser hat. Und für 30 Euro scheint der recht günstig zu sein.



Hab ihn mir geholt. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, abstand sensor-empfänger sollte aber nicht größer als 60cm sein (steht aber so auch in der anleitung). Beim Höhenmesser muss man wohl erstmal nen Bezugspunkt angeben. Vom Design ist er recht klobig, im Gegensatz zu den Sigmas zumindest. Was noch nicht so funktionert ist der Pulsmesser....werde ich gleich nochmal testen.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das Ding fürs Rad meiner Frau gekauft, beim ersten Test machts einen guten Eindruck, HF funzt, man kann sogar eine Ober- und Untergrenze für die HF einstellen. Der Abstand zum Speed-Sensor ist mit 60cm deutlich höher als beim Sigma 2006. Dürfte als Schnäppchen durchgehen. Der Hersteller würde mich interessieren.

Wenn Du morgen noch einen erwischt, haste viel Glück, in meinem Lidl laden nur 2 Stück. Aber online kann man ja auch noch bestellen.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (20. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding fürs Rad meiner Frau gekauft, beim ersten Test machts einen guten Eindruck, HF funzt, man kann sogar eine Ober- und Untergrenze für die HF einstellen. Der Abstand zum Speed-Sensor ist mit 60cm deutlich höher als beim Sigma 2006. Dürfte als Schnäppchen durchgehen. Der Hersteller würde mich interessieren.
> 
> Wenn Du morgen noch einen erwischt, haste viel Glück, in meinem Lidl laden nur 2 Stück. Aber online kann man ja auch noch bestellen.



ging der hf-messer sofort bei dir? bei mir zeigt er nix an. hab auch versucht den messer anzufeuchten...ohne erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stardust1234 (20. Juli 2009)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Da wurde nichts vergessen, das Klettband soll die oberen Ösen ersetzen und sorgt somit für einen guten Halt obenrum.



da liegst du definitiv falsch. Aber wenn's für Dich o.k. ist...


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> Beim Höhenmesser muss man wohl erstmal nen Bezugspunkt angeben...



Das ist bei jedem barometrischen Höhenmesser so...


----------



## floriletterman (20. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber online kann man ja auch noch bestellen.



Leider nicht....


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (20. Juli 2009)

Während Ihr bei Lidl wart, hab ich das Brutto-Inlands-Produkt gesteigert - war also arbeiten.

Dafür hab ich meine Mutter für 7.45 Uhr zu Lidl geschickt. Die hat mir erstmal alles was ich wollte (shirt, Hose, Jacke) in verschiedenen Größen jeweils 2mal mitgebracht 

Und natürlich 4 x Socken und die Brille.

Was nicht passt / nicht gut ist bring ich einfach wieder zurück. Ich find die Discounter toll


----------



## Osmodium (20. Juli 2009)

stardust1234 schrieb:


> da liegst du definitiv falsch. Aber wenn's für Dich o.k. ist...



Wer falsch oder eventuell richtig liegt hast du nicht zu entscheiden.
Die Schuhe brauchen nunmal keine Ösen oben, da diese Aufgabe der Klettverschluß übernimmt.
Ob es nun bei den Schuhen von 2007 Ösen gab ist hierbei nicht von Belang, da es immer Modifikationen gibt.


----------



## atze_md (20. Juli 2009)

Hab mich heute auch fast komplett mit'm Lidl Sortiment ausgestattet. Bike erst seit diesem Jahr nach langer Zeit wieder, deswegen konnte ich fast alles gebrauchen.

Bei mir war es auch so dass die meisten Kleidungsgrößen (S, M, L, XL) schon weg waren, aber wenn man wie ich die Möglichkeit hat mehrere Filialen aufzusuchen, sollte man bei den meisten Sachen eigentlich Glück haben. War zumindest bei mir so.

1. Lidl: Helme nur noch das Kindermodell. Sonst eigentlich alles noch genug da bis auf die Kleidung. Da gabs bei den Trikots nur noch XXL. Hab dann ganz unten ne aufgerissene Packung in M gefunden und sofort geschnappt.  Jacken waren genug in L und XL da.

2. Lidl: gabs bei den Klamotten noch weniger. Wirklich nur noch XXL und ich war um 17.00 Uhr da. Radcomputer und der ganze andere schlonz waren noch in rauhen Mengen da. Und was sehen meine Augen?? Ca. 10 normale Helme neben nem riesenstapel Kinderhelmen. Da gabs noch zweimal den Helm in weiß schwarz. mann hab ich mich gefreut!

Zu den Sachen an sich: erstmal die Radhandschuhe kann man wirklich in die Tonne treten. Haben nicht wirklich gepasst, egal welche Größe und sahen auch aus aus ob sie nur die ersten 10km durchhalten würden. (ja es gab alle Größen)

Kleidung scheint einigermasen in Ordnung zu sein. Mal sehen wieviele Wäschen das Trikot durchhält. Natürlich ist der Stoff usw. eine ganz andere Qualität als von einem Marken Produkt. Aber für den Preis denke ich, liegt man vorallem als Anfänger nicht falsch.

Die Schuhe find ich voll okay. hatte aber noch nie vorher radschuhe, aber wenn ich mir die preise für radschuhe im internet so anschaue 

Der Helm ist super klasse, wie mehrfach schon erwähnt. 

Die Brille ist auch okay. Sie ist natürlich nicht so hochwertig verarbeitet. aber das Teil ist super bequem, ob mit oder ohne Polster Aufsatz.

Das Schloss: naja, ist mehr so zur Abschreckung. Habs eigentlich als Zusatz zu meinem Kryptonite mini Bügelschloss gekauft, das zwar super um alle Strassenschilder passt, aber manchmal reicht der 14cm Bügel einfach nicht.
Das Kabel ist leider ziemlich dünn und ich habe es mir auch länger vorgestellt. Wirklich empfehlen kann ich das nicht, ausser für Ski, Koffer, usw. anschliessen.

Nun zum Tacho. Hab ihn gleich montiert und schon ne erste kleine Ausfahrt unternommen. Kommt echt hochwertig rüber, aber für 30 sollte man auch was erwarten können. Installation ging super schnell und einfach, dank der beiliegenden Kabelbinder. Er funktioniert  tadellos, nur bin ich mit den ganzen Einstellungen im Moment etwas überfordert.
Die Herzfrequenzmessung ging bei mir  auf Anhieb. Hier ist der Messbereich bis zu 1m Abstand vom Tacho. Bin auf den ersten Eindruck echt begeistert von dem Teil. Vorallem die Funkübertragung ist echt praktisch. Habe keine Ausfälle bemerkt, waren aber auch erst 12 Kilometer fahrt.

So das war mein kleiner Bericht, hoffe ich konnte einigen die Entscheidung leichter machen. Und Leute die hier über Qualität meckern sollten einfach in diesen Thread nicht mehr reinschauen. Gebt doch das dreifache aus und fühlt euch toll dabei. Ich tu es aber auch mit Lidl Sachen. 

grüße atze_md


----------



## corratec1234 (21. Juli 2009)

habe mir gestern die radschuhe besorgt und werde sie heute wieder umtauschen gehen. 
sie bieten leider keinen halt bei schmalen füßen. ich habe das problem, dass ich eine orthop. einlage tragen muss und somit die schuhe immer mind. eine nr. größer kaufen muss. 
der lidl schuh bietet keine seitlichen halt für mich und fühlt sich auch eher viel zu weit an sodas man das gefühl bekommt, der fuß würde aus dem schuh rutschen. ist wohl eher was für breite füße. auch fand ich die sohle zu weich im vorderen bereich, es ist zwar ein touringschuh. aber eine gewisse stabilität wäre doch schon wünschenswert.

naja, es war ein versuch wert. 

gruß


----------



## Kiez-Pro-Biker (21. Juli 2009)

habe mir gestern ein paar handschuhe, die mini-fußpumpe und die sportbrille gekauft.

Handschuhe: Ich bin mit denen sehr zufrieden, Verarbeitung naja, aber alle mal für das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis OK.

Mini-Fußpumpe: Ok, ich habe sie nur wegen der Größe gekauft, weil sie perfekt in einen Rucksack passt. Adapter für Dunlop und Französiches ist dabei. Aber allemal nur für den Notfall. Geiz ist eben nicht immer geil!

Sportbrille: Also die SPortbrille ist richtig geil! Auswcheselbare Gläser. Sehr empfehlenswert. Sehr angenehm zu tragen, da eine schaumstoffpolsterung wie bei Mx Brillen vorhanden ist. Sehr gut um die Brille bei Vollvisierhelmen zu tragen.


----------



## stardust1234 (22. Juli 2009)

Osmodium schrieb:


> Wer falsch oder eventuell richtig liegt hast du nicht zu entscheiden.
> Die Schuhe brauchen nunmal keine Ösen oben, da diese Aufgabe der Klettverschluß übernimmt.
> Ob es nun bei den Schuhen von 2007 Ösen gab ist hierbei nicht von Belang, da es immer Modifikationen gibt.


 
Zeig mir einen Schuh bei dem das genauso ist 
Und mir sträuben sich die Nackenhaare, wenn jemand eine Fehlkonstruktion als Modifikation verteidigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab einfach Löcher dort reingemacht, wo sie beim alten Schuh auch waren. Verstärkt waren die Löcher dort auch  nicht, und gehalten hat es trotzdem ... bzw. tut es noch.


----------



## Speedmash (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass es das Brillengestell in verschiedenen Farben gibt? Sprich silber/durchsichtig und in einem dunkleren Ton? Auf den verschiedenen Bildern auf der Lidl-Hp sieht es nämlich so aus... oder wird sie nur in einer Farbgebung ausgeliefert und die Bilder sind nur leicht verfälscht.

Hab übrigens auch die Schuhe gekauft. Das erste Paar hat mir an sich gut gefallen und die passten auch. Als ich hier gelesen habe, dass einer Probleme damit hatte, dass es im Schuh im vorderen Bereich Unebenheiten gibt, musste ich diese bei meinem linken Schuh auch feststellen (oben, im Bereich der Zehen war wurde das Material einfach nicht sauber abgeschnitten). Wahrscheinlich hätte ich es sonst nicht gemerkt, auch nicht beim fahren, da es nicht gravierend war.
Ich hab die Schuhe aber umgetauscht und das zweite Paar sitzt perfekt, wobei es meine ersten MTB-Schuhe sind und SPD Pedale habe ich auch noch keine, so dass ich noch keinen wirklichen Test machen konnte.

Die Handschuhe hab ich nicht mitgenommen, fand sie auch für den Preis nicht überzeugend.  

Gabs die Weste eigentlich überall? Im Ludwigsburger-Raum hab ich sie nicht gesehen...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Stevenssl (22. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir die Schuhe gekauft.
Bei der Montage der Schuhplatten waren bei beiden Schuhen sofort die Gewinde aus den Gegenplatten gerissen (Anzugs-Drehmoment wie von Shimano vorgegeben).

Ich hatte noch einen Satz Original-Shimano-Gegenplatten die ich dann verwendet habe ...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Juli 2009)

Stevenssl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Schuhe gekauft.
> Bei der Montage der Schuhplatten waren bei beiden Schuhen sofort die Gewinde aus den Gegenplatten gerissen (Anzugs-Drehmoment wie von Shimano vorgegeben).
> 
> Ich hatte noch einen Satz Original-Shimano-Gegenplatten die ich dann verwendet habe ...



Das ist mir bei einem Schuh leider auch passiert, hab dann die Platte gedreht, und das 2. Gewinde gründlicherweise auch gleich rausgerissen.


----------



## Luporinski (22. Juli 2009)

Speedmash schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann es sein, dass es das Brillengestell in verschiedenen Farben gibt? Sprich silber/durchsichtig und in einem dunkleren Ton? Auf den verschiedenen Bildern auf der Lidl-Hp sieht es nämlich so aus... oder wird sie nur in einer Farbgebung ausgeliefert und die Bilder sind nur leicht verfälscht.



Beim letzten Mal gab es 2 Varianten: eine (fast) schwarze, die minimal transparent war sowie eine, ich sag mal "rauchfarbene" Variante, die staerker transparent war.


----------



## FLO_93 (22. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an wie oft bzw. wie hart du mit deinem bike fährst...
...wenn du jeden Tag eine Tour fährst würde ich dir zu einer besseren Bekleidung raten, doch wenn du nur hin und wieder kleinere Strecken fährst kanst du es dir ruhig kaufen...xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedmash (22. Juli 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal gab es 2 Varianten: eine (fast) schwarze, die minimal transparent war sowie eine, ich sag mal "rauchfarbene" Variante, die staerker transparent war.



Vielen Dank 

Kann jemand sagen, welche Variante besser/hochwertiger aussieht? Nicht, dass das hellere/transparentere in Wirklichkeit billig aussieht...


----------



## SeWi (22. Juli 2009)

> Kann jemand sagen, welche Variante besser/hochwertiger aussieht? Nicht, dass das hellere/transparentere in Wirklichkeit billig aussieht...


Das dunklere ist wirklich fast schwarz und man sieht den transparenten Effekt kaum bis gar nicht.
Bei der helleren, durchsichtigen Version ist es so, dass es einen leichten Farbschimmer (bläulich/grünlich) gibt.
Mir hat letztere besser gefallen, da schwarz fast jede Brille ist. Aber das ist ja auch reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## ZJGuy (22. Juli 2009)

Die Brille habe ich jetzt drei Tage lang getestet. Montag 40km durch den Wald, gestern 115km Frankfurt und zurück über den Niddaradweg und heute kurzer Exkurs im Feld über 22km.

Für 9.90 definitiv zu empfehlen!

Lässt sich angenehm tragen (den Innenzusatz habe ich bei dem Wetter natürlich entfernt) und verzerrt auch nicht (m. Meinung nach).

Zugluft ist kaum zu vernehmen (und ich bin da sehr empfindlich), und während der Fahrt beschlägt die Brille trotz der momentanen Temperatur und Körperschweisses nicht. Klar, sobald man stehenbleibt, läuft die Brille an - ist aber innerhalb von 5 metern wieder frei.

Zu den den drei verschiedenen Tönungen:

Die rote und die mittlere Tönung sind wirklich gut. Die sehr dunkle Scheibe habe ich heute ausprobiert (Tour durchs Feld, pralle Sonne). Diese ist wirklich SEHR dunkel, und sollte auch nur bei absolutem prallen Sonnenlicht getragen werden (Rennradfahrer ...). Die Scheiben lassen sich auch nach einiger Praxis recht gut wechseln, und machen auch qualitativ einen guten Eindruck.

Im Auto habe ich schon bei gewissem diffusen Licht eine Sonnenbrille auf, weil meine Augen auch bei Sonnenlicht sehr empfindlich sind (ich liebe Nachtfahrten ...). Die dunklen Scheiben sind aber wirklich, wie schon gesagt, sehr dunkel und daher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Wer mit diesen Scheiben eine Tagestour macht, sollte im Falle eines Wetterwechsels unbedingt zumindest die weniger dunkle Tönung mitnehmen!!!

M. E. nach reichen die beiden anderen Tönungen vollkommen aus, die blaue Scheibe ist eher was für Touren im Gebirge / Schnee oder in Marokko ... 

Fazit: Brille ist m . E .nach Top, für den Preis super zu empfehlen!


----------



## Osmodium (23. Juli 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach Löcher dort reingemacht, wo sie beim alten Schuh auch waren. Verstärkt waren die Löcher dort auch  nicht, und gehalten hat es trotzdem ... bzw. tut es noch.



Und an welcher Stelle befinden sich diese Löcher ungefähr?


----------



## stardust1234 (23. Juli 2009)

Die müssten recht genau unter dem Klettverschluss gestanzt werden.


----------



## atze_md (23. Juli 2009)

also ich weiss nicht was ihr für probleme mit den löchern habt. der schuh hält super bei mir, und der klettverschlussn fixiert nochmal bombenfest. wozu sollte man da noch 2 löcher brauchen?!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Die Brille ist imho qualitätsmässig absolut nicht besonderes, mehr als die 10,- würde ich dafür nicht zahlen. 

Meine erste hatte starkes Spiel am Bügel, habe sie umgetauscht in der Hoffnung das es ein Einzelfall ist, die zweite hat noch mehr spiel.

Auch die gesamte Verarbeitung ist auf höhe der 10 Supermarktbrillen - tragbar aber billig in Verarbeitung und Haptik. Die Lobeshymnen kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Brille ist imho qualitätsmässig absolut nicht besonderes, mehr als die 10,- würde ich dafür nicht zahlen.
> 
> Meine erste hatte starkes Spiel am Bügel, habe sie umgetauscht in der Hoffnung das es ein Einzelfall ist, die zweite hat noch mehr spiel.
> 
> Auch die gesamte Verarbeitung ist auf höhe der 10 Supermarktbrillen - tragbar aber billig in Verarbeitung und Haptik. Die Lobeshymnen kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.



Dann habe ich wohl definitv die falschen "Qualitätsbrillen" gekauft.

Denn meine BBB PH, die ich mir für 99 bei Rose letztens geholt habe, habe ich gleich wieder zurückgegeben - ein Brillenbügel war in der Nähe des Gelenkes schon leicht eingerissen ...

Ich gebe dir recht, meht wie 10 hätte ich "gefühlsmässig" auch nicht für die Brille ausgegeben. Aber meine letzen UVEX, Carrera & Alpina waren von der Quali auch nicht besser. Durchschnittliche Lebensdauer: 3 Jahre.

Meine alte Bolle (ca. 11 Jahre) hält immer noch und hat absolut keine Kratzer. 1998 für 40 DM erstanden ...

D.h. wenn die Lidl Brille jetzt nur eine Saison hält, hat sie schon ihr Geld verdient. Dementsprechend werde ich mir heute noch eine für meine Kiddies holen.

Mit einer Oakley wird man diese Brille nicht vergleichen können - hoffe ich ...


----------



## Hanseaticer (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mich bei LIDL auch eingedeckt, ein kurzes Fazit:

*Jacke:* Schön leicht, sieht schick aus. Wirkt luftig, wird mit der Zeit aber ziemlich warm, ist nicht sonderlich atmungsaktiv. Eher wie eine gelöcherte Plastiktüte. Finde ich für den Preis aber völlig ok, trage sie auch beim joggen. Vorteilhaft, für den, der viel Gelände fährt: Schmutz einfach trocknen lassen, abklopfen,sauber. Für kurze Schauer auf jeden Fall einen Kauf wert.

*Trikot:* Ist bei mir schnell nass geworden, transportiert nicht SO gut nach aussen, aber für kürzere Touren brauchbar.

*Brille:* Nicht fieldtested, sitzt aber bequem, die verschiedenen Gläser machen Spass, die Schaumstoffpolsterung schützt vor Schweiss und Wind, ist mir persönlich aber viel zu wuchtig, fühle mich damit wie ein Alien.

*Hose:* Absoluter Mist, nicht zu gebrauchen. Das Polster war nach 2 Fahrten á 75 Km quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und komplett platt gesessen. Lieber Geld in die Hand nehmen und Qualität kaufen.

*Handschuhe:* Für den Einsteiger zu gebrauchen, für Mountainbiker eher nicht zu empfehlen, da die Dämpfung zu wünschen übrig lässt. Schon optisch eher "labberig"


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. Juli 2009)

Tjoa, die anfangs tolle Brille hat sich auch bei mir als Reinfall rausgestellt. Wechselgläser hin und her, is ja alles toll, AAAABER:

Die Brille ist jetzt nach dieser kurzen Zeit schon ziemlich zerkratzt. Also DAS hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich habe sie kein einziges mal aufs "Glas" (wohl eher Plastik) gelegt und im großen und ganzen schon drauf Acht gegeben, aber es sind wirklich kleine Kratzer...wahrscheinlich schon alleine deswegen, weil man die Gläser so reinwürgen muss.

Also mehr als 10 Euro auf keinsten Wert. Eher weniger. Wirklich enttäuschend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diesel 2009 (28. Juli 2009)

Wau !! Die Wirtschaftskrise hat Euch ordendlich Zugesetzt,Was?????Bekommt jeder zu Spüren,was!!!!Der Diskonter kann sich freuen!!!
Viel Spaß mit dem Diskont Dingen! Sollten ja lange halten!!

Die Bekleidung mit Merinowolle ist unschlagbar und ist kosten günstiger als jedes andres Bekleidungsstück, wenn  man´täglich benützen muß, so wie ich.
Lg


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Die Brille ist jetzt nach dieser kurzen Zeit schon ziemlich zerkratzt. Also DAS hätte ich nicht erwartet. Ich habe sie kein einziges mal aufs "Glas" (wohl eher Plastik) gelegt und im großen und ganzen schon drauf Acht gegeben, aber es sind wirklich kleine Kratzer...wahrscheinlich schon alleine deswegen, weil man die Gläser so reinwürgen muss.


Ja, volle Zustimmung!

Auch bei mir sind die Gläser schon zerkratzt. Dazu wackeln die Bügeln ohne Ende. Die Haptik und die Brille im allgemeinen, ist einfach nur billig.


----------



## KaiservonChina (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Brille gekauft, als es sie beim letzten Mal gab... da wackelt und kratzt gar nix  aber vielleicht haben se in der Produktion was verbockt...


----------



## Torran (28. Juli 2009)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Ich hab die Brille gekauft, als es sie beim letzten Mal gab... da wackelt und kratzt gar nix  aber vielleicht haben se in der Produktion was verbockt...



Ich kann dem nur zustimmen. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass dies nicht die erste Brille vom Discounter ist und  ich dafür "nur" 6,99 EUR bezahlt habe. Von daher beklage ich mich nicht, wenn die Gläser zerkratzt sind. Eben weil ein anderer Discounter diese in seinem Angebot hat... ;-)


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (28. Juli 2009)

Diesel 2009 schrieb:


> Wau !! Die Wirtschaftskrise hat Euch ordendlich Zugesetzt,Was?????Bekommt jeder zu Spüren,was!!!!Der Diskonter kann sich freuen!!!
> Viel Spaß mit dem Diskont Dingen! Sollten ja lange halten!!
> 
> Die Bekleidung mit Merinowolle ist unschlagbar und ist kosten günstiger als jedes andres Bekleidungsstück, wenn  man´täglich benützen muß, so wie ich.
> Lg




Haha, was besseres ist dir wohl nicht eingefallen, oder? Komm geh lieber wieder raus mit deinen Freunden spielen...


----------



## atze_md (28. Juli 2009)

diskont(er) ist übrigens was ganz anderes als lidl und co.

wikipedia bildet. rofl


----------



## Diesel 2009 (29. Juli 2009)

atze_md schrieb:


> diskont(er) ist übrigens was ganz anderes als lidl und co.
> 
> wikipedia bildet. rofl


 
Aha und was wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## Diesel 2009 (29. Juli 2009)

GibsonLesPaul schrieb:


> Haha, was besseres ist dir wohl nicht eingefallen, oder? Komm geh lieber wieder raus mit deinen Freunden spielen...


 
Besser Spielen gehen als Schei....e kaufen und die Zeit totschlagen!
Super Bubi


----------



## atze_md (29. Juli 2009)

Diesel 2009 schrieb:


> Aha und was wenn ich fragen darf??



omg sogar zu unterbelichtet um ein wort nachzuschlagen? dann ist dir echt nicht mehr zu helfen. tut mir leid für dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## razor-toothed (29. Juli 2009)

Wer denkt beim Lebensmitteldiscounter wie Lidl, Aldi & co. gute Ware zum kleinen Preis zu bekommen, der irrt gewaltig.
Die verkaufen nur Schrott, der im Endeffekt nichtmal günstig ist.
Hab selbst schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit den "Angeboten" gemacht, nicht bei Fahrradbekleidung aber bei anderen Dingen, z.B. hab ich mir damals eine LED-Arbeitsleuchte gekauft, die Halterung am Ständer ist miserabel weil sie nicht hält und die Lichtausbeute der 160 "superhellen" LED's ist mangelhaft. Zudem wird das Licht schlecht verteilt, weil die Led's einfach nur durch eine gelöcherte Platte gesteckt wurden.

Fazit: nie wieder was vom Discounter außer Lebensmittel und manche Kosmetika.


----------



## clmns (29. Juli 2009)

razor-toothed schrieb:


> Wer denkt beim Lebensmitteldiscounter wie Lidl, Aldi & co. gute Ware zum kleinen Preis zu bekommen, der irrt gewaltig.
> Die verkaufen nur Schrott, der im Endeffekt nichtmal günstig ist
> 
> ...
> Fazit: nie wieder was vom Discounter außer Lebensmittel und manche Kosmetika.




Der Schrott schließt allerdings auch die Lebensmittel ein.
Discounter hatten ihre Zeit. Die Entwicklung geht doch längst wieder in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## KaiservonChina (29. Juli 2009)

gut, dann kauf die Arbeitsleuchte nächstes Mal beim Fachhändler, aber zum Beispiel ich hatte Glück mit der Brille, auch bei den Trikots und einer Hose vor längerer Zeit, das taugt was, wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt, taugts noch mehr.

Drum nicht einfach alles in einen Sack stecken und draufschlagen...

Ich kauf mir auch keine Uhr im Karstadt und wenn se nix taugt, behaupte ich, dass auch alle Sportartikel Mist wärn.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (30. Juli 2009)

Das mit den Lebensmitteln kann ich so nicht unterstreichen, denn jeder weiss, dass gerade die Hausmarken den anderen Qualitativ in nichts nachstehen. Viele Blindtests haben das bereits bestätigt...aber das ist ein anderes Thema! ;-)


----------



## Torran (30. Juli 2009)

Ok...Auch ich habe meine negativen Erfahrungen mit billigen Teilen gemacht. Aber es kommt auch immer auf ein Versuch an und manchmal hat man sein Glück-wie ich es mit den besagten Brillen hatte.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich beim Discounter eine Standluftpumpe für ca 7 EURonen gekauft um diese nach den ersten, und erfolglosen, Versuch in die Tonne zu kloppen. Aus dem Fehler hab ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen und bin in den örtlichen Bikeladen gegangen um mir eine Luftpumpe zu holen und ich habe meine Lehren daraus gezogen!

Natürlich kann man sagen, dass ich 7 EUR aus dem Fenster geworfen habe, aber es hätte auch funzen können und diese Luftpumpe wäre der totale Hammer gewesen und ich hätte mir den Gang zum Bikeladen sparen können...

Tja...Wenn das Wörtchen "hätte" nicht wäre....! ;-)


----------



## tombrider (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir vor ca. 15 Jahren ein Trikot bei Aldi gekauft. Für damals 8 Mark glaube ich. Inzwischen hunderte Male gewaschen ist es immer noch bunt und immer noch stretchig. Nur der Reißverschluß läßt langsam nach. Mehr Qualität fürs Geld geht echt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2009)

Torran schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sagen, dass ich 7 EUR aus dem Fenster geworfen habe...



Allerdings, denn gerade der Discounter nimmt die Ware anstandslos zurück!

Und wenn du mal tiefer durch die vergangenen Aldi/Lidl-Threads gelesen hättest, wäre dir auch die durchgehend als schlecht kritisierte Funktionalität der Standpumpen aufgefallen.


----------



## Easy (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,

die Socken der letzten Lidl-Aktion vor 1 bis 2 Wochen sind sensationell!!! 

Super Passform, sehen gut aus (ganz kurzer Schaft) und auch das noch nach mehreren KochwÃ¤schen. Umd das fÃ¼r 2,5 â¬ 

Ich muss los um die RestbestÃ¤nde im meinem Umkreis aufzukaufen!


----------



## Easy (30. Juli 2009)

Diesel 2009 schrieb:


> Die Bekleidung mit Merinowolle ist unschlagbar und ist kosten günstiger als jedes andres Bekleidungsstück, wenn  man´täglich benützen muß, so wie ich.
> Lg



Bei Merino bitte unbedingt darauf achten, dass die Wolle aus artgerechter Tieraltung kommt. 

http://www.talkteria.de/forum/topic-17780.html


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

Easy schrieb:


> die Socken der letzten Lidl-Aktion vor 1 bis 2 Wochen sind sensationell!!!



Sensationell sind sie nicht, bestenfalls Ok. Die sind viel zu warm und nicht besonders aktmungsaktiv.


----------



## Torran (30. Juli 2009)

@Enrgy

Danke das Dir wenigestens solche Freds aufgefallen sind. Wäre ja auch eine Schande gewesen, wenn es nicht so wäre-besonders da Du länger hier registriert bist als meiner einer und das Forum hier riesig ist. ;-)

Vielleicht ist dieser "Vorfall" ein Argument sich der "Achse des Bösen" hinzuwerfen, indem man in den nächsten T-Punkt marschiert um sich ein IPhone zu kaufen. Vorteil hier wäre dann, dass ich möglich spontane Entdeckungen beim Discounter umgehend auf mtb-news gegenchecken kann. ;-)



> "Hätte-Hätte...Hätte der Hund nicht geschissen, hätte er ein Hasen gefangen!"



Letztendlich geht es auch darum eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Es soll es ja auch geben, dass der eine mit etwas seine Probleme hat und der andere nicht. 

Meinste nicht? ;-)


----------



## Easy (30. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sensationell sind sie nicht, bestenfalls Ok. Die sind viel zu warm und nicht besonders aktmungsaktiv.



Für meine "ständig und immer viel zu kalten" Füße genau das Richtige. Soviel ich weiß war das auch schon die Herbstkollektion


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juli 2009)

Torran schrieb:


> besonders da Du länger hier registriert bist als meiner einer und das Forum hier riesig ist...









Um sich über Meinung der User zu den Bikeangeboten der Discounter zu informieren, ist eine Registrierung nicht erforderlich.
Aufgrund deiner Erfahrung zum Thema erwarte ich Zukunft von Dir rege Teilnahme an den demnächst erneut auftauchendnen Diskussionen um die Qualität der Standpumpe...


----------



## Torran (30. Juli 2009)

> Um sich über Meinung der User zu den Bikeangeboten der Discounter zu informieren, ist eine Registrierung nicht erforderlich.



Dazu muss man wissen ob das hier schon einmal diskutiert wurde. Mal schauen...Ich benötige unbedingt neue Schnürsenkel. Ob ich hier was finde? ;-)

Och...Meine Erfahrungen bzgl. der Pumpe reicht nur bis zur Tatsache, dass diese partu nicht an den Schlauch angeschlossen werden wollte. Weitere Erfahrungen kann ich damit nicht mehr sammeln, da ich sie zuerst in die Ecke "gewi.c.h.s.t." und dann in die Tonne gekloppt habe. ;-)

Aber was solls...Ich bin um eine Erfahrung reicher-darum geht es doch! Stell Dir mal ein Tag vor, an dem Du nichts lernst! ;-)


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (30. Juli 2009)

kann mir mal jemand bei der anwendung des pulsmessers helfen?

scheinbar bin ich zu doof, auf jeden fall wird bei mir nichts angezeigt. batterie ist eingelegt, gurt unterhalb der brust mit der batteriefachseite auf den körper gerichtet angelegt. gurt wurde auch schon angefeuchtet, wie beschrieben (wo sind die elektroden?). sowohl  im stand als auch während der fahrt  kein signal.
hab den radcomputer auch schon umgetauscht, da ich von einem defekt ausgegangen bin. beim umtauschgerät das gleiche problem.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (1. August 2009)

kann mir denn niemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (1. August 2009)

Normal funktioniert das nur, wenn es zwischen Elektode und Haut leitfähig ist. Schweiss ist besser als Wasser. Auch Salzwasser leitet


----------



## Cornholio (1. August 2009)

Die Lidl-Brille für 6,99 ist nicht zu empfehlen. Nach einer 3-stündigen Tour hat man wunde Ohren.


----------



## daniel_ (1. August 2009)

ich finde die brille super für den Preis, hab schon paar mehrstündige tourn hinter mir und wunde ohren hatte ich noch nie damit

Dani


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (2. August 2009)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Normal funktioniert das nur, wenn es zwischen Elektode und Haut leitfähig ist. Schweiss ist besser als Wasser. Auch Salzwasser leitet



keine chance. bekomme kein signal.


----------



## Quente (2. August 2009)

frozenDaiquiri schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand bei der anwendung des pulsmessers helfen?
> 
> scheinbar bin ich zu doof, auf jeden fall wird bei mir nichts angezeigt. batterie ist eingelegt, gurt unterhalb der brust mit der batteriefachseite auf den körper gerichtet angelegt. gurt wurde auch schon angefeuchtet, wie beschrieben (wo sind die elektroden?). sowohl im stand als auch während der fahrt kein signal.
> hab den radcomputer auch schon umgetauscht, da ich von einem defekt ausgegangen bin. beim umtauschgerät das gleiche problem.


 

du hast kein Herz.


----------



## frozenDaiquiri (2. August 2009)

Quente schrieb:


> du hast kein Herz.



ist eh überbewertet


----------



## Alpenrebell (2. August 2009)

am besten du bringst den Bikecomputer zurück und kaufst dir den Sigma BC 2006 da hast du einen der super funktioniert und leicht zu bedienen ist. Der Preis bei Amazon ist um die 65.- Euro incl. Versand.
Fahre den Sigma seit ca. 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Du mußt zwar noch bisschen was drauflegen aber die 35.- Euro mehr sind es bestimmt wert wenn du was richtiges haben willst.
In den Zeitschriften Bike, Mountainbike, Road usw. wurde er immer mit sehr gut beurteilt.


----------



## Alpenrebell (2. August 2009)

Die Genaue Beszeichnung ist: BC 2006 MHR DTS.
Der Bikecomputer ist schnurlos ferfügt über einen Höhenmesser und eine Pulsfunkion. r
Günstige Anbieter http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14683_BC-2006-MHR-DTS.htp 
Habe mit dem Shop gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Luporinski (22. August 2009)

Jungs und Maedels, es geht wieder los: Ab 31. August gibt's bei LIDL Herbstware:

Jacken, Shirts, Hosen. Dazu Winterhandschuhe und Socken.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. August 2009)

Ich bin erstmal davon geheilt.

Die Brille ist nun endgültig reif für den Müll, nachdem sich die beide Gummi Nasenpolster verabschiedet haben, waren nur lose auf gesteckt.

Die Socken rubeln sich schnell auf und in den Polstern verfangen sich Gräser, Samen und Schmutz der auch beim waschen nicht mehr raus geht.

Das ganze Zeug taugt einfach nur für gemütliche Sonntagsfahrer, ansonsten gilt einfach der Spruch: wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## Siggi81 (22. August 2009)

Weiß jemand wie oft pro jahr Lidl den Werkzeugkoffer für 26 Euro im Angebot hat?
In welchen Monaten wurde der denn bisher angeboten?


----------



## gobo206 (22. August 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Jungs und Maedels, es geht wieder los: Ab 31. August gibt's bei LIDL Herbstware:
> 
> Jacken, Shirts, Hosen. Dazu Winterhandschuhe und Socken.
> 
> Cheers!



Und wo bekommt man diese Info?


----------



## han-sch (22. August 2009)

also ich seh nix auf der lidl page oder bin ich einfach nur blind


----------



## j.wayne (22. August 2009)

Hoffentlich gibts da auch wieder die Brillen mit den gelben Gläsern, meine 2 sind wie gedacht verloren gegangen. 

Zum Verlieren taugen die ganz gut und so wie ich mich kenn Kauf ich auch nix teures.


----------



## Luporinski (22. August 2009)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> also ich seh nix auf der lidl page oder bin ich einfach nur blind



Auf der Webseite ist noch nichts zu sehen - ich hab dafuer den aktuellen Prospekt hier vor mir liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twelvepack (22. August 2009)

zum Thema Brille - habe genau dasselbe Problem mit den Nasenpolstern (sind lose, bzw. verloren gegangen)- schade, sonst fand ich die Brille vom Konzept her (z.B. mit den Gummibändern anstatt Bügeln) ganz gut. Beim MTB-Shirt ist schnell der Reißverschluss kaputt gegangen. Die MTB-Radhose nutze ich noch (teilweise ohne die Innenhose als Shorts). Die Schuhe, hatte ich 2007 gekauft (die vom letzten Angebot sind ähnlich, aber weiß nicht, ob es genau diesselben sind) und dann fast täglich benutzt (Arbeitsweg, aber auch Freizeittouren). Jetzt ist beim linken Schuh die Sohle unter dem Cleat gebrochen. Na ja, jetzt nehme ich das zweite Paar, das ich damals gekauft habe. Für 20 Euro das Paar. Insgesamt also eine durchwachsene Lidl-Bilanz.


----------



## theonlydfens (24. August 2009)

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_79732.htm?detail=extensive

ich glaub ne hose kaufe ich mir...
hatte sich von euch jemand den helm gekauft ? wie ist der so und bekommt man den noch irgendwo ?


----------



## gobo206 (24. August 2009)

Moin zusammen
Mal wieder als Tip
im Lidl-Online-Shop
http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Radtour
gibts auch noch zusätzlich andere Sachen:

Rennrad (zu teuer )
Schuhe
Montageständer


----------



## Siggi81 (24. August 2009)

Hat jemand den Montageständer zu Hause?
Ich wollte mir schon immer mal einen zulegen, aber nie viel geld dafür ausgeben.

Kann man bei dem Ständer am montiertem Fahrrad kurbeln ohne dass er umfällt? Also ist der ein bischen stabil? Normalerweise haben die ständer ja immer die Füße in Sternform angeordnet.


----------



## gobo206 (24. August 2009)

Da gehen die Meinungen wohl auseinander
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=9697832


----------



## Schafschützer (24. August 2009)

Finger weg!

Den Montageständer habe ich mir vor Jahren bei einem anderen Billig-Discounter gekauft. Die Klemmung erfolgt am Unterrohr und ist sehr windig.

Anständige Ständer gibt es doch schon ab 70 Euro. Das sollte es dir wirklich wehrt sein.


----------



## Siggi81 (24. August 2009)

Ok danke, dann werde ich das Fahrrad wie bisher erstmal aufn Kopf stellen beim schrauben. Die Finanzkrise hat hier voll eingeschlagen.


----------



## Macrotron (24. August 2009)

Ab 31.08 gibts es wieder Bike-Klamotten bei Lidl.

Sieht aber nicht so berauschend aus:

http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_79683.htm


----------



## j.wayne (24. August 2009)

Oh auch schon gemerkt, so wie die vielen anderen vor dir.


----------



## Macrotron (24. August 2009)

Äh...ohh...ehm doppelt hält besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

Macrotron schrieb:


> Ab 31.08 gibts es wieder Bike-Klamotten bei Lidl.
> 
> Sieht aber nicht so berauschend aus:
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_79683.htm





Optisch wie immer zum :kotz:



Zum Montageständer, der ist schon vom System her murks, wenn günstig, dann eher schon diesen hier http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?prodid=18_38000020&groupid=


----------



## gobo206 (24. August 2009)

Macrotron schrieb:


> Ab 31.08 gibts es wieder Bike-Klamotten bei Lidl.
> 
> Sieht aber nicht so berauschend aus:
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_79683.htm



Schau mal 10 Posts weiter oben 



Luporinski schrieb:


> Jungs und Maedels, es geht wieder los: Ab 31. August gibt's bei LIDL Herbstware:
> 
> Jacken, Shirts, Hosen. Dazu Winterhandschuhe und Socken.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Schleichsemmel (24. August 2009)

Der Montageständer ist sein Geld wert. 

So ein Montageständer ist an sich ja eine feine Sache, und wenn er dann noch so günstig ist, ... 

Mein Rad ist bisher noch nicht Heruntergefallen. Auch nicht beim Schaltung einstellen.


----------



## Siggi81 (25. August 2009)

Da hätte ich zwei Fragen.

1. Hast Du ein MTB? (Ich habe gelesen, dass die "Buchse" wo man das unten reinstellt nicht groß genug für MTBs sein soll)

2. Wie oft hast Du ihn bis jetzt benutzt und gibt es schon Verschleißerscheinungen die die Funktion beeinträchtigen?


----------



## Schleichsemmel (25. August 2009)

Ja, habe ein MTB mit einem "oversized" Unterrohr.

Hab ihn bis jetzt vllt. 6 oder 7 mal benutzt. Der untere Halter, wo das Innenlagerrohr aufliegt war bei mir etwas locker. Festgeschraubt und gut war´s. Ja, er hätte etwas größer ausfallen können, aber wen diese kosmetische Unkorrektheit stört der kann sich die Rundung durch auffeilen an sein Rad anpassen.

Der obere Halter, in den das Unterrohr eingelegt wird, ist V-förmig und nimmt sowohl dünne als auch dicke Unterrohre auf. Das Dicke rutscht halt nicht ganz rein, hält aber trotzdem.

Der Befestigungshaken wird über das Unterrohr gelegt und mit einer Flügelmutter arettiert. Allerdings wird die beiliegende Spiralfeder nicht auf der Flügelmutterseite befestigt (wie fälschlicherweise auf dem Bild der Verpackung ersichtlich) sondern auf der anderen Seite.

Nach dem Festziehen mal am Rad Wackeln, nochmal festziehen und alles hält.

Der Ständer an sich ist von robuster Bauweise mit stabilen Füßen. Das Paket ist auch überraschend schwer.

Sicher gibt es bessere Ständer, aber wie schon gesagt: 

Für das Geld... kaufen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## AntaresH (26. August 2009)

HAllÃ¶chen

also ich habe die Radjacke die es beim Lidl gibt schon jetzt...wirklich eine richtig gute Jacke...kann ich nur empfehlen...absolut winddicht...allerdings hab ich nur 3â¬ bezahlt und hab sie schon 2 Wochen vorher ;-)


----------



## Luporinski (26. August 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich nur 3 bezahlt und hab sie schon 2 Wochen vorher ;-)



Und jetzt schreib noch, wie Du das gemacht hast


----------



## AntaresH (26. August 2009)

immer diese neugier...hier bei Stuttgart hat ein 3â¬ Laden aufgemacht..und der hat immer viele Lidlsachen...neu mit Ediket und das fÃ¼r 3 â¬....von Jacken bis Radshirts...anscheinend verschenkt Lidl die Sachen...ist ja fÃ¼r einen guten Zweck...von den Jacken gabs 2...eine WeiÃ schwarze und eine Rot schwarze ;-)


----------



## Thrasher (26. August 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> immer diese neugier...hier bei Stuttgart hat ein 3 Laden aufgemacht..und der hat immer viele Lidlsachen...neu mit Ediket und das für 3 ....von Jacken bis Radshirts...anscheinend verschenkt Lidl die Sachen...ist ja für einen guten Zweck...von den Jacken gabs 2...eine Weiß schwarze und eine Rot schwarze ;-)



Mann, 3 bloß? Da könnte man ja glatt zwei nehmen und eine davon zur Weste umfrisieren... 

Grüße: T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> immer diese neugier...hier bei Stuttgart hat ein 3 Laden aufgemacht..und der hat immer viele Lidlsachen...neu mit Ediket und das für 3 ....von Jacken bis Radshirts...anscheinend verschenkt Lidl die Sachen...ist ja für einen guten Zweck...von den Jacken gabs 2...eine Weiß schwarze und eine Rot schwarze ;-)


 
Oder die lassen LIDL-Sachen vom Laster fallen....


----------



## AntaresH (26. August 2009)

> Oder die lassen LIDL-Sachen vom Laster fallen....



ja nee iss klar...


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. August 2009)

habe mir mal die Sachen angeschaut.
Ich hol mir vielleicht die Hose, Jacke und Schuhe.

Weiss jemand, wie warm die Sachen sind?
Ist da eine Fütterung drin? Fahre auch den Winter durch und brauche warme Sachen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Schuhen? Die sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus für 20 EUR.


----------



## AntaresH (26. August 2009)

Hallo

also die Jacke ist richtig warm...damit kommt man gut durch den Winter...Schuhe seh ich keine...gibt auch glaub ich keine!


----------



## Luporinski (26. August 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Schuhe seh ich keine...gibt auch glaub ich keine!



Auf der Webseite dem Link zum "LIDL-Shop" folgen (also nicht die Aktionsware vom 31.08. aufrufen, sondern den Online-Shop).


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. August 2009)

AntaresH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also die Jacke ist richtig warm...damit kommt man gut durch den Winter




ok, danke.  Dann werde ich zumindest bei der Jacke zuschlagen.
Weiss noch jemand was zur Hose und den Schuhen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (26. August 2009)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> ok, danke.  Dann werde ich zumindest bei der Jacke zuschlagen.
> Weiss noch jemand was zur Hose und den Schuhen?



Die Schuhe scheinen der Rest von der letzten Aktion zu sein. Gibt es nur noch in einer Variante (bei der Aktion gab es 2 Farbvarianten), und nur noch in Groesse 42 sowie 43.

Ich hatte mir die Schuhe damals angesehen. Fuer 19,90 Euro sind die das Geld allemal wert. Mir schien so, als seien es etwas leichtere Exemplare als bei der Aktion davor. Von der Optik haben sie mir sehr gut gefallen (ist natuerlich Geschmackssache). Die Sohle kam mir nicht so hart vor, wie z.B. meinen Shimanos, aber dafuer kann man mit den LIDL-Tretern etwas bequemer laufen...

Zur Hose: Falls die das gleiche (duenne!) Polster hat, wie beim letzten Mal die kurzen Exemplare, dann lass ich eher die Finger davon. Die kurze Hose taugte meiner Meinung nach eher als Unterzieh-Hose fuer  normale Shorts...


----------



## schurwald-biker (26. August 2009)

Danke für die Info - die kurze Hose habe ich mir damals auch besorgt, bin auch nicht so zufrieden. Die Aldi-Hose ist da deutlich besser.

Da ich Grösse 43 habe kommen die Schuhe für mich auch in Betracht.


----------



## Luporinski (26. August 2009)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Da ich Grösse 43 habe kommen die Schuhe für mich auch in Betracht.



Noch ein Hinweis zur Groesse: Ich hatte die im Laden anprobiert - die Groessen entsprechen ca. den "realen" Groessen fuer Strassenschuhe. Also nicht wie bei meinen Shimanos, die ca. 1-2 Nummern kleiner ausfallen!


----------



## daniel_ (26. August 2009)

hab die Schuhe von der letzten Aktion bis jetzt so ca. 600km angehabt, bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives sagen, hab normal bei sportschuhen größe 43-44 und die Lidl Shuhe in 43 passen perfekt

Dani


----------



## Siggi81 (31. August 2009)

Jo ich war gerade im LIDL und hab mir die Handschuhe, sowie das Trikot und die Jacke (Softshell) gekauft. Habs eben anprobiert und muss sagen, dass die Kleidung einen guten Eindruck macht. Lediglich die Reisverschlüsse lassen sich teilweise schlecht bedienen (wahrscheinlich weil die Ware geknickt war).
Für die kurzen Stadttouren wirds wohl ausreichen.

Der Monatgeständer aus dem Onlineshop ist ausverkauft, wollte den auch gerade bestellen. :/
Nuja, Augen offenhalten. ^^


----------



## Thrasher (31. August 2009)

Sind die Jacken und Hosen vom Schnitt her auch was für Schlanke, etwas länger geratene?


----------



## Siggi81 (31. August 2009)

Das Trikot und die Jacke auf jedenfall, die sind beide etwas länger geschnitten(bis zum Gelenk wo sich Oberschenkel und Hüfte treffen, bei 181 cm Körpergröße und 84er Schrittlänge), wahrscheinlich damit man beim vorgebeugtem sitzen die Kleidung nicht alle Nase lang runterziehen muss.
Zu den Hosen kann ich nichts sagen.

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst. Das Trikot ist 65 cm lang, die Jacke 67,5. 
Beides in Größe L


----------



## -Chris- (31. August 2009)

Also ich habe die Jacke gekauft und direkt wieder zurückgegeben.
Zu kurz und zu weit (Größe L bei 1,93m und 79 Kilo).


----------



## Thrasher (31. August 2009)

-Chris- schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Jacke gekauft und direkt wieder zurückgegeben.
> Zu kurz und zu weit (Größe L bei 1,93m und 79 Kilo).



Ja, kanns bestätigen. Bin ebenfalls nicht kugelförmig genug (1.90m, 80kg). Auch die Trägerhose in L hing an mir wie ein Kartoffelsack. Länge wäre dabei ganz ok gewesen.


----------



## theonlydfens (31. August 2009)

also ich hab mir heute die jacke, die lange hose (ohne träger) und die handschuhe gekauft...bin 1,79 und wiege um die 70kg

alles passt in größe M wie angegossen 

auch das material scheint gut zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siggi81 (31. August 2009)

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man sich mit 190 cm Körpergröße oder mehr noch eine L holen sollte.


----------



## Thrasher (31. August 2009)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man sich mit 190 cm Körpergröße oder mehr noch eine L holen sollte.



Ach, die machen doch die Größen wie sie wollen. Besitze passende Klamotten in M bis XL.


----------



## -Chris- (31. August 2009)

Siggi81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man sich mit 190 cm Körpergröße oder mehr noch eine L holen sollte.



Hab mir auch noch die XL geholt, aber nachdem L schon zu weit war, habe ich die erst gar nicht ausgepackt 

Nach meiner Erfahrung variiert bei den meisten Klamotten primär die Weite und weniger die Länge. XL passt mir eingentlich nie.


----------



## Luporinski (31. August 2009)

Wie sieht es diesmal mit dem Polster von der Hose aus? Wieder so ein duennes Poelsterchen wie beim letzten Mal oder dicker?


----------



## Thrasher (31. August 2009)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es diesmal mit dem Polster von der Hose aus? Wieder so ein duennes Poelsterchen wie beim letzten Mal oder dicker?



Keine Ahnung, wie sie beim letzten Mal waren. Ich fand das Polster bei der Hose von heute sehr dünn, das polstert fast garnicht.


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2009)

Heute die Hose in L geholt. Im Vergleich zur Aldi Hose in XL vom letzten Herbst ist die Lidl zwischen Knie und Polster um rund 10cm länger, obwohl eine Nummer kleiner!
Weiterhin besitzt die Softshellbahn nur geringe Abdeckung, nicht mal die Hälfte des Umfangs am Bein ist somit luftdicht. Das war bei Aldi besser.
Für längere Fahrten bei Temp. in Richtung Gefrierpunkt dürfte es also kalt werden.
Die Träger der Aldi Hose sind dehnbarer, so trägt sich diese trotz kürzerer Bauweise etwas angenehmer, hab gerade mal den Vergleichstest gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich auch das Polster der Aldi Hose rausgetrennt, weil es viel zu weit vorne saß. Dann lieber eine kurze Radhose drunter, bei der das Polster richtig sitzt.
Das langärmlige Shirt ist wie das von Aldi letztens sehr dünn, also keine Winterware mit Fleeceinnenseite. Nicht gekauft.
Die Radjacke ist ebenso wie die Hose nur sehr spärlich vorne mit Windschutz versehen, die Seiten und Rücken sind schon fast durchsichtig. Nicht gekauft.
Habe noch von vor X-Jahren 2 Aldi Jacken, wo es ähnlich war, da hab ich im Winter schon schnell einen kalten Rücken bekommen. Man kühlt eben einfach zu schnell aus.
Die Softshell von Aldi vor 2 Jahren ist dagegen bis auf 2 schmale Bahnen auch hinten dicht, da habe ich diese Probleme endlich nicht mehr gehabt.

Handschuhe gabs heute nur noch in L, bei gestreckter Hand noch ok, aber abwinkeln der Finger und es spannt stark auf den Knöcheln. Also liegen gelassen. 

Die Hose behalte ich einfach mal, ist nun die dritte Winterhose mit Windschutz neben einer Gore und der Aldi. Für 10Eu ist es nicht unbedingt verkehrt. Man wäscht ja nicht ständig 2 versaute Teile extra.

Wer Wert auf mehr Windschutz legt, sollte evtl. noch die Aldi Angebote abwarten oder sich direkt eine zugegeben 12-15x teurere Markenhose gönnen. MEine Gore hat ein sehr gutes Sitzpolster und der Windstopperstoff geht fast rundrum. Obwohl die Hose recht dünn ist und eng sitzt hat man auch bei großer Kälte das angenehmste Klima darunter. Die Atmungsaktivität ist eben eine ganz andere als bei den Plastikfolien"membranen" der Discounterware. Aber für einen kleinere Runde tun´s die allemal.


----------



## rheinbiker (2. September 2009)

So,

war dann gestern auch mal im Lidl.
Hab mir die Handschuhe mal gekauft - kann man fÃ¼r 4â¬ ja nicht viel verkehrt machen. Allerdings war die GrÃ¶Ãe L schon knapp bei mir und das obwohl ich sonst 8 habe.

Auch das Langarmtrikot hab ich mitgenommen. Ist zwar recht dÃ¼nn, aber macht einen ganz guten Eindruck und ist fÃ¼r unter der Jacke sicher prima.


----------



## bastelfreak (28. September 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt gibt es Laufklamotten bei LIDL, was ist von denen zu halten? Grad die Unterwäsche würd emich ineteressieren und die Jacke. Hat das jemand schonmal in der Hand/am Körper gehabt?

bastelfreak


----------



## DirkMX (28. September 2009)

Ab 5.10. laut lidl.de!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZJGuy (28. September 2009)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt gibt es Laufklamotten bei LIDL, was ist von denen zu halten? Grad die Unterwäsche würd emich ineteressieren und die Jacke. Hat das jemand schonmal in der Hand/am Körper gehabt?
> 
> bastelfreak



Sollten die identisch zu der Sommer Funktionsunterwäsche sein, dann TOP.

Habe mir hier im Sommer 2 Funktionsunterhemden ohne Ärmel gekauft, und bin vom Preisleistungsverhältnis überzeugt.

Liegen (sehr) eng an, saugen den Schweiss auf und transportieren diesen nach Aussen. Benutze die Unterhemden auch momentan noch, obwohl's ohne Ärmel am späten Nachmittag / Abend doch schon recht kühl wird (sogar mit Weste) ...

Daher werde ich mir bestimmt auch mal eines holen, obwohl ich so kein Langarm Freund bin (zumindest nicht im Herbst).


----------



## r2f (29. September 2009)

Hmm, diese Softshell-Jacke interesseirt mich sehr!

Doch was ist wenn es mal leicht bis mittel regnet?? 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Jakce dann noch was bringt. Sie saugt sich voll, es wird kalt und schwer.

Wenn Ihr andere Erfahrungen mit solchen Produkten ,,Softshell-Jacken" habt, dann immer her damit.

Aber die Funktionsunterwäsche werde ich mir kaufen.


----------



## mtbbee (30. September 2009)

r2f schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr andere Erfahrungen mit solchen Produkten ,,Softshell-Jacken" habt, dann immer her damit.



Habe eine Noth Face und eine Marmot Softshell Jacke (allerdings eher zum Wandern) und die halten gut mal leichten Regen aus. Für deutlich mehr Regen habe ich auf Bergtouren eine Regenjacke dabei. So würde ich das auch bei Biketouren halten. Mit Lidl und Co Jacken auf Softshell Basis habe ich allerdings keine Erfahrung. Ich denke: für den Preis macht man nix falsch ....
Meine Erfahrung mit Unterwäsche von Aldi und Lidl ist eher negativ: stinkt schon nach 1x anziehen ... anders als Odlo und Falke. Aber das ist schon ewig her und ist gut zu lesen, dass dem nicht mehr so ist. Die Unterwäsche scheint ja jetzt echt was zu taugen.


----------



## bully98 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, hat jemand schon die Thermounterwäsche zum Laufen ausprobiert die es diese Woche bei Lidl gab?


----------



## gobo206 (6. Oktober 2009)

bully98 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand schon die Thermounterwäsche zum Laufen ausprobiert die es diese Woche bei Lidl gab?



Hab die gestern geholt und fühlt sich gut an bisher.
Bei den Grössen (M, L, XL) sollte man aber schauen
die Hose in L bei mir mit 175cm ist schon grenzwertig
und die Arme beim Shirt ein wenig lang 

Ansonsten ok fürs Geld


----------



## bully98 (6. Oktober 2009)

Inwiefern grenzwertig. L zu gross oder zu klein für dich?
Welche Größe hat dein Shirt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo206 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hose ein wenig kurz obenrum
Hemd mit L zu lang in den den Armen (5cm) und knapp an der Hüfte

(liegt aber an den persönlichen Körpermassen)


----------



## gersch (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir sowohl die Softshell-Jacke als auch die Thermo-Unterwäsche gekauft. Habe normalerweise Größe L, hab aber jetzt alle Sachen in XL geholt. Die Unterwäsche viel etwas kleiner aus als üblich - die Jacke soll meiner Meinung nach zum Radfahren etwas länger sein, daher XL.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen: Sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## gobo206 (6. Oktober 2009)

Gäbe jetzt auch was bei
TCHIBO


----------



## Luporinski (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir die Unterwaesche angesehen - macht einen guten Eindruck! Allerdings hab ich sie nicht gekauft, weil ich schon andere habe.

Die Softshell-Jacke habe ich mir gekauft. Ich fand die gar nicht mal schlecht, aber habe sie nach dem Anprobieren wieder zurueck gegeben. Ich haette sie naemlich lieber etwas KUERZER gehabt


----------



## Luporinski (6. Oktober 2009)

gobo206 schrieb:


> Gäbe jetzt auch was bei
> TCHIBO



Mach gefaelligst deinen eigenen Thread auf, Tchibo-Fanboy!

Ok, kleiner Scherz, danke fuer den Hinweis. Die Thermo-Fleece-Mütze werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen!


----------



## drexsack (13. März 2010)

Ab dem 18.3. haben die wohl wieder einige Artikel im Programm.


----------



## gobo206 (13. März 2010)

So toll sind die dieses Jahr aber nicht
Keine Trägerhose etc

Was ich empfehlen kann siehe meine Signatur


----------



## AntaresH (15. März 2010)

Moin, 

ja das muss ich auch sagen, daher werde ich dieses Mal nix kaufen..außerdem habe ich schon so viele sachen...braucht kein Mensch


----------



## Grandfather (15. März 2010)

Mal sehen, die letzten Handschuhe waren vom "Lidl-Kollegen" ALDI und hielten fast ! 3 Jahre ! ... jetzt wäre es mal wieder Zeit - wenn die was taugen (sieht man leider erst vor Ort) - dann kommt mein LIDL Helm (Cratoni Heli) auch irgendwie in die Tage und LIDL hat am Donnerstag den Cratoni C-Daily für 9,99 EUR im Angebot - hab den als Cratoni überall ab 39.- gesehen - kann man eigentlich wenig falsch machen, ansonsten will ich mir mal die Unterhemden ansehen - Trikots und kurze Hosen hab ich mittlerweile auch genug.


----------



## Cattie (15. März 2010)

Hat jemand noch die Brille vom letzten Jahr und möchte diese vielleicht verkaufen? Mir ist heute morgen der Rahmen Lidl Brille beim wechseln der Gläser auseinander gebrochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (15. März 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch die Brille vom letzten Jahr und möchte diese vielleicht verkaufen? Mir ist heute morgen der Rahmen Lidl Brille beim wechseln der Gläser auseinander gebrochen...


 
Ab Do gibts neue Brillen...


----------



## Cattie (15. März 2010)

Echt? Auf der Homepage von Lidl sehe ich keine.

edit:
Hab sie gefunden 
Das trifft sich ausgezeichnet. War eigentlich Recht zufrieden mit der Brille.


----------



## Mircwidu (17. März 2010)

kann es sein das die Brille nur auf Lidl-Shop im Onlineshop zu haben ist?

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Cattie (17. März 2010)

Das hoffe ich doch mal nicht


----------



## Mircwidu (17. März 2010)

na hast du sie auf lidl.de oder lidl-shop.de gefunden.

wenn zweiteres dann gibt es sie nur online.
Ist aber auch Problemlos dort per Rechnug zu bestellen


----------



## Grandfather (17. März 2010)

Also ich hab sie diesesmal auch nirgendwo in einem Prospekt zum Direktkauf sondern nur im LIDL-Online-Shop gefunden.


----------



## Grandfather (18. März 2010)

Die Handschuhe finde ich schlecht - Kunststoff-ähnliche Aussenseite für die Handflächen - ich will Leder oder Stoff. Die Funktionsunterwäsche macht einen guten Eindruck - leider gibt es die Unterhosen wieder nur mit Polster - und alle meine Bikehosen haben bereits Polster - der Helm scheint aber OK zu sein - Cratoni eben - leicht und günstig.


----------



## manne (18. März 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> Die Funktionsunterwäsche macht einen guten Eindruck - leider gibt es die Unterhosen wieder nur mit Polster - und alle meine Bikehosen haben bereits Polster



Welchen Sinn würdest du denn in einer solchen Unterhose sehen (bzw. warum dann nicht einfach was abseits spezieller Radbekleidung nehmen)? 

Übrigens ist in dem Fall (Discounter-untypisch) mal ein wirklich hochwertig anmutendes Polster vernäht. 
Leider ist der Schnitt völlig für den A.... - oder wortwörtlich gesehen eher das Gegenteil, zumindest nicht für meinen. Das Teil ist hinten sowas von kurz, daß es schon nichtmal mehr das Polster richtig in Position hält.

p.s. Falls hier zufällig ein 2,20cm * 150kg Mann - nach einer passenden kurzen Trägerhose suchend - mitliest, kann er sich mal bei Lidl nach der XL umschauen...


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. März 2010)

Die Hose und das Shirt könnt ihr getrost vergessen. Beides ist hauchdünn. Man kann sogar durchgucken. Das Sitzpolster der Hose erinnert an Damenbinden. Zudem sind die Träger zu kurz, die Hose zu weit.
Die Unterwäsche war bereits vergriffen, dürfte aber auch nicht viel besser gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cattie (19. März 2010)

Ich finde die Shirts ganz angenehm. Was stört dich daran, dass sie etwas dünner sind?


----------



## Riot-Sebo (19. März 2010)

also warum finde ich den helm denn nicht?


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. März 2010)

Es stört mich zum Einen, dass man durchgucken kann, zum Anderen, dass sie so labberig sind, dass man nichtmal´nen Riegel in die Trikottasche stecken kann, ohne das der dann gleich am Hinterrad schleift


----------



## manne (19. März 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Die Unterwäsche war bereits vergriffen, dürfte aber auch nicht viel besser gewesen sein.



Also mich hat der 1. Qualitätseindruck der Unterwäsche wirklich positiv überrascht, abgesehen vom bereits erwähnt völlig inakzeptablen Schnitt der Unterhose. Beim Hemd hingegen ok, zwar auch wieder ein zu gerader Schnitt, aber zumindest ausreichend lang. Größe L entspricht hier auch dem was ich von L normalerweise erwarte, schön enganliegend von oben bis unten.


----------



## drexsack (19. März 2010)

Ich hab auch mal ein paar Sachen in L gekauft zum testen und einsauen, die passen eigentlich alle halbwegs gut und sind auch ok verarbeitet für den Minipreis. Die Sitzpolster sind recht dünn, aber sonst..


----------



## Deleted 163458 (19. März 2010)

manne schrieb:


> Also mich hat der 1. Qualitätseindruck der Unterwäsche wirklich positiv überrascht, abgesehen vom bereits erwähnt völlig inakzeptablen Schnitt der Unterhose. Beim Hemd hingegen ok, zwar auch wieder ein zu gerader Schnitt, aber zumindest ausreichend lang. Größe L entspricht hier auch dem was ich von L normalerweise erwarte, schön enganliegend von oben bis unten.


Du warst positiv überrascht, obwohl die U-Hose nicht sitzt und das Hemd zu gerade geschnitten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (19. März 2010)

Bagdad-Biker schrieb:


> Du warst positiv überrascht, obwohl die U-Hose nicht sitzt und das Hemd zu gerade geschnitten ist



Ja, ich erwarte doch für 8-9 keine perfekten Sachen und da kann mich auch mal was positiv überraschen, wo ich trotzdem was zu meckern hab.

Mein Falke Ergonomic Hemd ist auch zu gerade (zudem etwas kurz), was durch das sehr elastische Material aber kein allzu großes Problem ist, beim Lidl dürfte es genauso sein.

Bei der Unterhose war die positive Überraschung vor allem das Polster, was ich in der Qualität noch nicht beim Discounter gesehen hab (schien dem meiner Pearl Izumi Unterhose auf den 1. Griff etwa gleichwertig), naja bei dem Preis musste ja irgendwo der Haken sein...


----------



## Grandfather (20. März 2010)

manne schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn würdest du denn in einer solchen Unterhose sehen ...



Naja, Feuchtigkeit schnell vom Körper weg zum nächsten Kleidungstück transportieren - idealerweise wasserdicht (von aussen nach innen) und gasdurchlässig (von innen nach aussen) ... und das Ganze zu kleinem Preis bitte.


----------



## Clarjee (20. März 2010)

Ob nun Discounter-Klamotten oder nicht, dass mag nun wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden, aber bitte, liebe Leserinnen und -vor allem Leser- tut mir einen Gefallen und tragt den "Herren-Fahhradjumper" aus dem aktuellen Lidl-Angebot NIEMALS wie abgebildet ohne zusätzliches Trikot darüber. Entgegen der Meinung einzelner Lidl-Kunden dient dieses Bild nämlich nur zur Anschauung der Machart dieser Art von Hosen und nicht als Trageempfehlung. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!


----------



## Bymike (20. März 2010)

Grandfather schrieb:


> *...und gasdurchlässig* (von innen nach aussen)



Dieser Punkt ist natürlich der wichtigste


----------



## Grandfather (21. März 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt ist natürlich der wichtigste



... ganz aus der Praxis eben - oder was ist so falsch daran, Kuhmilch direkt nach dem melken zu trinken, obwohl man 2 Teller Sauerkraut gegessen hat ?


----------



## sharky (21. März 2010)

bei mir war es am ende so, dass sich der ganze kram von aldi, lidl & co im schrank zu türmen stapelte, ich das zeug aber höchst ungern getragen habe, weil tragekomfort und funktion einfach weit hinter der oft zu recht deutlich teureren konkurrenz zurückbleiben. dann lieber weniger und qualitativ besseres daheim haben. gilt übrigens beim werkzeug noch viel mehr


----------



## drexsack (21. März 2010)

Clarjee schrieb:


> Ob nun Discounter-Klamotten oder nicht, dass mag nun wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden, aber bitte, liebe Leserinnen und -vor allem Leser- tut mir einen Gefallen und tragt den "Herren-Fahhradjumper" aus dem aktuellen Lidl-Angebot NIEMALS wie abgebildet ohne zusätzliches Trikot darüber. Entgegen der Meinung einzelner Lidl-Kunden dient dieses Bild nämlich nur zur Anschauung der Machart dieser Art von Hosen und nicht als Trageempfehlung. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis!



Och so oben ohne kommt der eigentlich ganz fesch, finde ich


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

Nachdem Aldi ja diese Woche wieder die Schnäppchenjäger beglückt hat, zieht Lidl nächste Woche nach.
Eigentlich nix großartiges dabei, aber zum ersten mal in einem Discountersortiment sehe ich Langfingerhandschuhe, hier für 4,99Eu. Kann man sich ja mal ansehen die Teile, ist aber gut möglich, daß die sich eher so dick tragen wie Winterhandschuhe.

Die kurzen Handschuhe von Aldi waren in den letzten 3-4 Jahren jedenfalls recht gut und auch haltbar. Leider muß das bei den Discountern ja nix heißen, die nächste Kollektion kann da schon wieder schlechter ausfallen.


----------



## Grandfather (31. März 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... zum ersten mal in einem Discountersortiment sehe ich Langfingerhandschuhe, hier für 4,99Eu. Kann man sich ja mal ansehen die Teile, ist aber gut möglich, daß die sich eher so dick tragen wie Winterhandschuhe. ....




Die Empfehlung ist spitze, aber Du hast vergessen, die wirklich coolen Dinge dieses Angebots in den Vordergrund zu stellen, ohne die wir nun leider wirklich total aufgeschmissen wären ... als da wären:

"die total ergonomischen und federleichten Supergriffe" mit integrierten Hörnchen (ich hab nur diese doofen Ergon Dinger) Griffe und die "obercoolen Fahrradlautsprecher" Lautsprecher ... damit kann man schön cruisen und den Mädels imponieren, bevor man das erste Auto hat


----------



## drexsack (31. März 2010)

Was für einen Helm haben die da diesmal umgelabelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (31. März 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Was für einen Helm haben die da diesmal umgelabelt?



Sieht aus wie der Cratoni vom vorletzten Mal.


----------



## alforno (1. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

was ist den von dem Werkzeugkoffer zu halten, taugt der was für gelegentliche Arbeiten am Bike?


----------



## Cattie (1. April 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie der Cratoni vom vorletzten Mal.



Weißt du auch, wie die genaue Typenbezeichnung des Cratoni lautet?


----------



## Luporinski (1. April 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Weißt du auch, wie die genaue Typenbezeichnung des Cratoni lautet?



Cratoni Tremor.


----------



## Luporinski (1. April 2010)

alforno schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ist den von dem Werkzeugkoffer zu halten, taugt der was für gelegentliche Arbeiten am Bike?



Fuer das Geld ist er absolut ok (finde ich); vergleichbare Sets kosten meist so ab 40,- Euro.


----------



## gersch (1. April 2010)

Was ist denn von den Schuhen zu halten? Meine alten Shimano haben so langsam ausgedient... . Fahre so ca. 150km / Woche auf zwei bis drei Touren aufgeteilt. Den Helm werde ich mir auf jeden Fall zulegen, bin mit meinem Cratoni vollauf zufrieden und auch dieser machts nicht mehr lange.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## *Holdi* (1. April 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Cratoni Tremor.


 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts den Tremor garnicht mehr von Cratoni.
Also ist das ein Nachbau oder Lizenzbau von Aldi. Mit einem damaligen Preis von ca 140 EUR auch wohl von der besseren Sorte und entspricht wohl  auch noch einigermaßen dem Stand heutiger Technik (z.B. Inmold-Bauweise).
Stimmt die Annahme so?

LG Holdi


----------



## bananacookie (1. April 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibts den Tremor garnicht mehr von Cratoni.
> Also ist das ein Nachbau oder Lizenzbau von Aldi. Mit einem damaligen Preis von ca 140 EUR auch wohl von der besseren Sorte und entspricht wohl  auch noch einigermaßen dem Stand heutiger Technik (z.B. Inmold-Bauweise).
> Stimmt die Annahme so?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Ist er den Aufpreis zu den 10,--Helmen vom letzten Monat wert?



gersch schrieb:


> Was ist denn von den Schuhen zu halten?


Die sehen anders aus, als die von den vorigen Aktionen. Bisher waren die Treter für 20,- aber gar mal nicht so schlecht.


----------



## gersch (2. April 2010)

Der C-Daily von vor zwei Wochen kostet im normalen Handel um die 40â¬ (bei Lidl waren es 10â¬) wo hingegen der Tremoer damals 120â¬ - 140â¬ gekostet hat. So gesehen sind die 20â¬ Aufpreis im Lidl ihre Sache wert, meiner Meinung nach. Zumal der Tremor einer der leichtesten Helme von Cratoni ist.

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_cratoni_tremor_p103116.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritschi_17 (2. April 2010)

mich würden auch die Handschuhe und die kleine Radpumpe davon interessieren. Hat jemand evtl. schon erfahrung damit?


----------



## Grandfather (2. April 2010)

ritschi_17 schrieb:


> mich würden auch die Handschuhe und die kleine Radpumpe davon interessieren. Hat jemand evtl. schon erfahrung damit?


Aldi Handschuhe - wenn die passen - super und ewig haltbar.


----------



## ritschi_17 (2. April 2010)

aber die sind im moment nicht im aldi sortiment...meinte jetzt die vom lidl!


----------



## Grandfather (2. April 2010)

oops - sorry - hab da auch nen 2 Threat am laufen ... die von LIDL kann ich nicht loben weil ich die aktuellen (seit Montag) ALDI Handschuhe seit 3 ! Jahren zufrieden fahre ...


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. April 2010)

mich würden die Schuhe interessieren.
Hat da jemand erfahrung damit?
Sind die genügend atmungsaktiv?


----------



## floatwork (5. April 2010)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> mich würden die Schuhe interessieren.
> Hat da jemand erfahrung damit?
> Sind die genügend atmungsaktiv?



interessiert mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rummel (5. April 2010)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> mich würden die Schuhe interessieren


Mir gefällt die "Sanitized"-Behandlung nicht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. April 2010)

Rummel schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die "Sanitized"-Behandlung nicht.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan



aber du trägst die dinger sicherlich nicht direkt auf der haut, oder?

abgesehen davon hab ich aber auch interesse daran, nur fahre ich bärentatzen. verträgt sich das damit oder ist die kombi eher hinderlich? evtl wollt ich mir für training noch klickpedale holen. kann ich da dann einfach am schuh umschrauben??


----------



## StarvinMarvin (6. April 2010)

Moin,

also meint ihr den Helm kann man sich ruhigen Gewissens für den Preis zulegen und der taugt auch halbwegs? 

Hab nämlich noch nen Alpina, der aber schon mehr als 3 Jahre alt ist und auch recht klobig ist.


----------



## Luporinski (6. April 2010)

StarvinMarvin schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also meint ihr den Helm kann man sich ruhigen Gewissens für den Preis zulegen und der taugt auch halbwegs?
> 
> Hab nämlich noch nen Alpina, der aber schon mehr als 3 Jahre alt ist und auch recht klobig ist.



Ja sicher, sofern dir das Teil passt (noch besser, wenn dir auch das Design gefaellt)! Ich hab mir damals den Cratoni fuer 9,99 als Zweithelm gekauft. Bin zufrieden!


----------



## usafanboy (8. April 2010)

hat einer von euch bei dem helm oben das plastik schirmchen abgemacht? bzw wie geht das ab? 
wollt da nich so übermäßig ziehen ...


----------



## ritschi_17 (8. April 2010)

hab mir heute die langfingerhandschuhe gekauft, Scheinen einen recht guten eindruch zu machen, - bis jetzt!


----------



## kinzui (8. April 2010)

ich hab mir den werkzeugkoffer gegönnt... leider hab ich ihn nicht selbe gekauft da bei meinem lidl schon alles vergriffen war. morgen kann ich ihn mir dann genau anschauen.

denke aber schnon das er ganz gut sein wird da der gleiche koffer, nur umgelabelt, bei bikemailorder für den doppelten preis verkauft wird.


----------



## foenfrisur (8. April 2010)

nicht lidl, sondern aldi....
coolmax unterhemden für 5,99/stk.

gehen ganz gut die dinger. schön leicht und trocknen schnell.
und stinken vor allem nicht beim schwitzen.


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2010)

kinzui schrieb:


> denke aber schnon das er ganz gut sein wird da der gleiche koffer, nur umgelabelt, bei bikemailorder für den doppelten preis verkauft wird.



nee, der von bmo ist genauso schlecht wie der von lidl, nur macht bmo mal eben den doppelten gewinn an dem teil....



ritschi_17 schrieb:


> hab mir heute die langfingerhandschuhe gekauft, Scheinen einen recht guten eindruch zu machen, - bis jetzt!



hab sie mir eben angeschaut und liegen lassen. 
gründe:
- innenhand ist aus luftundurchlässigem gummiähnlichem material
- nähte innen im handschuh sind sehr dick und stören mich schon bei der anprobe
- wenn ich eine faust mache wie wenn man den lenker greift, spannt es am handrücken auch bei der größten größe (9 1/2), während der daumen vorne schon 2cm übersteht.kleiner geht garnicht.
- kein frottestoff am daumen zum naseputzen (wäre noch verschmerzbar)
- am zeigefingergelenk treffen sich 4 stoffbahnen und ihre eh schon dicken nähte, da hats einen echten knubbel innen - no way.

es gibt ja verschiedene farben, die alle etwas unterschiedliche anordnungen der stoffbahnen haben. ich hab nun alle verfügbaren probiert und es waren alle in den negativpunkten gleich.

die hätten statt der zig absteppungen und materialmix lieber eine einfache waschleder innenhand ohne polstergedöns gemacht und die nähte etwas graziler genäht.
naja, war nen versuch wert, hätte ja sein können, daß die ok sind. normalerweise kauf ich das zeug ja trotzdem, auch wenn es ein paar nachteile hat, aber hier war es mir im laden schon zu störend und mir nicht mal die 5Eu wert.

dann lieber die kurzfinger teile von aldi, die haben sich bewährt. zudem hab ich noch 2 paar langfinger sommerhandschuhe von 661 und fox, die sind wirklich dünn, stören im sommer nicht und haben mich bei nem usa besuch vor 2 jahren gerade mal 15$ das paar gekostet.


----------



## Highwayman (8. April 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> aber du trägst die dinger sicherlich nicht direkt auf der haut, oder?
> 
> abgesehen davon hab ich aber auch interesse daran, nur fahre ich bärentatzen. verträgt sich das damit oder ist die kombi eher hinderlich? evtl wollt ich mir für training noch klickpedale holen. kann ich da dann einfach am schuh umschrauben??






Ich hab sie mir heut mal gekauft. Denk mal für 20 Euro kann man nicht so viel falsch machen...



Es steht dabei daß sie mit dem Shimano SPD System zu verwenden sind. Unten ist eine Platte eingeschraubt die man gegen das SPD System tauschen kann.*
Kann euch ja demnächst mal berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (8. April 2010)

wollte mir heute auch mal die handschuhe anschauen. hab den laden 10 minuten nach dem öffnen betreten. da kamen mir schon leute entgegen, die teilweise 10 bis 15 paar (!) handschuhe gekauft haben. war dann nix mit anprobieren. übrigens kamen die "radfahrer" fast alle mit dem auto zur schnäppchenjagd.


----------



## Grandfather (8. April 2010)

Ich hab mir die auch geholt, die Hose auch und die Fingerhandschuhe - ich dachte bei den Handschuhen eher an den Herbst oder zur Zeit morgens ... dafür sind die sicher besser wie kurze oder keine, die Schuhe dienen mir zur Not als Ersatzteilspender, weil meine Adidas leider am Gewinde überdreht sind - vielleicht kann ich die austauschen, wenn die Schuhe nicht so toll sind.
Die Hose ist gar nicht sooo schlecht, die Polster sind mit Klettband reingemacht, das System finde ich nicht schlecht - für die Feierabendrunde reicht's.


----------



## NicBiker93 (8. April 2010)

Geil ich hol mir auch was...ne Fahrradbrille wirds sein weil die von Alpina die ich immo habe manchmal zu dunkel ist (sie ist halt getönt). Und vllt noch Handschuhe mal schaun...

Die LIDL Schuhe von 2008 habe ich immer noch, nach einigen hundert km haben sich die Cleats gelöst aber man kann ja die Einlage mit den Gewindebohrungen auch um 180° drehen- dann hat man quasi "neue" Gewinde. 
Die Pedale waren und sind aber oft fürn A*** weil nur auf einer Seite Klickmechanismus und der dazu auch noch sich immer wegdrehend (schwerkraft sei dank...).
ich hab sie aber bis heut nich getauscht. werd ich aber bald.

Bei meiner Tchibo- und bei meiner Aldihose hab ich festgestellt dass sie sich abscheuert, Trikots kann man mE uneingeschränkt empfehlen 
SOFERN
man innen alle Nähte gut abfährt mit dem Finger- das Tchibo teil fängt arg an zu jucken.

Handschuhe müssen evtl. zwischendurch einmal von Hand wieder an problematischen Stellen genäht werden, halten danach aber umso besser.

M.E. sollte man sich einfach statt einer Markenhose 3-4 Aldi- u. Konsorten Hosen kaufen, dann ist es mit dem Waschen auch einfacher, man rotiert einfach durch.

LOL...2009...falsch gelesen...


----------



## Riot-Sebo (9. April 2010)

meine freundin hat mir heute die hose und das unterhemd mitgebracht werde beides mal beim nächsten fahren ausprobieren!


----------



## Grandfather (9. April 2010)

NicBiker93 schrieb:


> ... aber man kann ja die Einlage mit den Gewindebohrungen auch um 180° drehen- dann hat man quasi "neue" Gewinde.
> Die Pedale waren und sind aber oft fürn A*** weil nur auf einer Seite Klickmechanismus und der dazu auch noch sich immer wegdrehend (schwerkraft sei dank...). ...



Ja, so hatte ich das auch im Hinterkopf bei meinen Adidas (die sind eben einiges leichter) vermutlich brauch ich aber die Sohlen und die Abdeckungen der Platten - im Adidas ist das innen irgendwie verklebt ... aber das Problem mit dem "wegdrehen" das haben die Shimano Pedale genauso - aus diesem Grund hab ich die irgendwo im Keller liegen und damals reinrassige Klickis montiert.


----------



## Hillcruiser (9. April 2010)

also bei uns war gestern abend noch alles ausreichend vorhanden.
Hab mir das Kettenreinigungsset und paar Socken gekauft.
Der Helm wollte nicht so richtig auf meinen Kopf passen (hat hinten am Verstellrädchen gedrückt).
Die Handschuhe machten eigentlich einen guten Eindruck; da sie allerdings keine Polsterung innen hatten, hab ich keine genommen.
Trikots und Unterwäsche kauf ich nicht mehr beim Discounter seit ich die Sachen von Craft zuhause habe!


----------



## Robuster (9. April 2010)

hab mir gestern die funktionsunterwäsche im lidl besorgt. war mit der "letzten kollektion" sehr zufrieden.

Die Handschuhe hab ich auch liegen lassen, da sie meiner Meinung nach schlecht verarbeitet sind.

Einen erhofften Helm für meine Riesenbirne konnte ich leider nicht mehr ergattern. Alles wech....


----------



## drexsack (9. April 2010)

Ich hab mir die braunen Handschuhe mal eingepackt, da ich bisher nie mit leichten Langfingerteilen gefahren bin. Wenn sie mir gefallen kaufe ich mir zur Not halt noch "richtige", aber zum rumprobieren finde ich solche Angebote immer super. Daher stammt auch meine Erkenntnis, das Trägerhose besser sitzen als welche ohne Träger


----------



## schurwald-biker (9. April 2010)

habe mir die Schuhe geholt und die Langfingerhandschuhe.
Beides werde ich heute nachmittag mal ausprobieren, berichte dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (9. April 2010)

Ich habe mir den blau-silbrigen Rucksack gegönnt. So wie ich das sehe, ist der von Deuter, halt ein älteres Model aber super verarbeitet und tolle Funktionen. Den kann man sogar oben an den Schulterriemen anpassen, hat unten ein Nassfach, ein Schlüßelfach und Regenhülle. Für  13,00 ein wahnsinns Teil. 

Den kleineren hab ich aber dagelassen. Da war mir das Polster zu dünn und der hatte so eine harte Schale. Fast wie bei einem Rückenprotektor.

Ach so, die Handschuhe hab ich auch gekauft zum testen. Gerade jetzt in der Übergangszeit sind lange Handschuhe sehr brauchbar.


----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den blau-silbrigen Rucksack gegönnt...



Toll, den gabs wohl nur im Süden...

Wir konnten dafür die PAcktaschen abgreifen, ein echter Gewinn auf jeder MTB-Tour...


----------



## schurwald-biker (9. April 2010)

So, habe grade eine kleine Tour hinter mich gebracht mit den neuen Sachen (21 km, 420 hm).

*Handschuhe:*
Beim Uphill habe ich relativ schnell an den Händen oben geschwitzt - es hatte nur 14 Grad, bei wärmerem Wetter wird das noch schlimmer.
Durch die harten Nähte und den Schweiss haben die Hände dann auch gejuckt.

*Schuhe:*
Da die Schuhe vorne recht breit sind, schwimmt man etwas darin - der Halt in meinen Shimano-Schuhen ist deutlich besser.
Mit der rechten Ferse bin ich leider immer wieder an der hinteren Kettenstrebe hängengeblieben. Ich hoffe, das bekomme ich durch Verstellen der Schuhplatten noch in den Griff.

Also kein berauschendes Ergebnis für beide Produkte.

Wenn ich das mitbekommen hätte, dass der Ruckdack ein umgelabelter Deuter ist, hätte ich den gekauft. Naja, Pech gehabt.


----------



## ritschi_17 (9. April 2010)

Habe hier mal ein Rucksack gefunden der dem recht ähnelt: http://www.sportolino.de/Deuter_Rucksack_Trans_Alpine_26_SL.htm?affiliate=affilinet

glaube aber nicht, dass dies ein deuter ist, da es doch viele Unterschiede gibt!


----------



## FanFan_MTB (9. April 2010)

Ich habe die Lidl schuhe jetzt auch schon ein Jahr lang.
Die Sohle ist relativ steif, was beim Laufen etwas stört.
Mittlerweile kommt es mir aber so vor, als ob sie schon etwas weicher geworden ist.


----------



## goosyluz (9. April 2010)

Fallen die Lidl-Schuhe shimanomässig klein aus, oder normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (9. April 2010)

ritschi_17 schrieb:


> Habe hier mal ein Rucksack gefunden der dem recht ähnelt: http://www.sportolino.de/Deuter_Rucksack_Trans_Alpine_26_SL.htm?affiliate=affilinet
> 
> glaube aber nicht, dass dies ein deuter ist, da es doch viele Unterschiede gibt!



Vergleich doch nicht Äpfel mit Birnen 

Dein Modell ist der Damenrucksack, der von Lidl ist der 30L!

Aber ansonsten hat der Lidl-Rucksack die gleichen Komponenten:

# Airstripes-Rücken
# Soft-Edge-Komfort-Träger
# gepolsterte Kanten an den Meshwings u. RV-Netztaschen
# Lageverstellriemen
# unterteilbares Hauptfach, zwei Vortaschen mit RV Wertsacheninnenfach
# Kompressionsriemen 3M-Reflektoren
# mehr Übersicht durch helles Innenfutter
# Blinkey-Lasche
# Regenhülle
# Sonstiges: Brustgurt, Regenhülle, herausnehmbare Sitzmatte, SOS-Label, Trinksystem kompatibel 2 Liter, Außentaschen, Bodenfach mit herausnehmbarem Zwischenboden, Helmhalterung


----------



## NicBiker93 (9. April 2010)

Ah, der Rucksack hört sich interessant an, zumal mein jetziger ziemlich schlabbrig ist und keine Regenhülle hat, und mein Trinksystem damit auch nicht so gut funzt.
Mal schaun ob er morgen noch da ist


----------



## Vidar (9. April 2010)

hatte letztens mal die gelegenheit die sachen ein wenig anzuschauen, da meine einkaufsbegleitung mal wieder ein wenig länger brauchte
aber die schuhe sind ja ne mittlere katastrophe!
bei denen kann man die position der cleats ja garnicht verstellen
würde ich garnicht mit zurecht kommen
und bei den trikots die rumlagen waren knöpfe genau an der stelle am brustbein, wo der obere gurt vom rucksack sich befindet->die knöpfe würden drücken
aber die lokalen bikeprofis, welche ihre bikes auch in eben diesen läden gekauft haben, haben sich natürlich gleich mal mit den nötigen utensilien für ihre 5km touren eingedeckt


----------



## gersch (9. April 2010)

Ich hab mir Helm, Unterhemden, Schuhe und Socken gegönnt. Hab die Cleats von meinen alten, zerfeldderten Shimanos umgeschraubt und im Keller kurz ausprobiert. Erster Eindruck: Sehr bequem. Ebenso die anderen Sachen. Den Helm spüre ich kaum auf dem Kopf..., echt gut. Morgen oder übermorgen gehts dann mal auf eine Tour mit den Sachen, dann kann ich noch mehr darüber berichten.

Vor drei-vier Wochen gab es schonmal Radsachen, unter anderem auch eine Hose. Damit bin ich schon gefahren und da kann ich nur sagen: Echt klasse. Tolle Passform und das Polster ist auch sehr hochwertig verarbeitet.


----------



## kiprich (9. April 2010)

habe den helm gekauft. der sieht halt helmtypisch eher depp aus, passt aber super,
ist leicht und die birne wird gut belüftet.
habe mir aus dem onlineshop den schwarzen fahrradrucksack geholt. der sieht aus
wie dakine nomad. zum verwechseln ähnlich. entweder umgelabelt oder gut geklaut.
ich bin mit den lidl sachen in letzter zeit immer sehr zufrieden. was dann doch doof
ist, geht einfach wieder zurück


----------



## Oshiki (10. April 2010)

Meine Frau hat mir auch den Rucksack besorgt. Er sieht meinem Deuter Trans Alpine 30 sehr stark ähnlich. Ist sozusagen die Light Version. 

Er ist auch etwas leichter, er wiegt "nur" 980gr.


----------



## *Holdi* (11. April 2010)

usafanboy schrieb:


> hat einer von euch bei dem helm oben das plastik schirmchen abgemacht? bzw wie geht das ab?
> wollt da nich so übermäßig ziehen ...


 
Einfach abziehen. Es sind 4 kleine Stopfen dabei umd die Löcher abzudecken. Mit Schirm hat man kaum Sicht! 

LG Holdi


----------



## Ullmi (11. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
der blau/ schwarze Rucksack ist der Hammer, ist baugleich mit dem Deuter
Transalp 25 L, der ist super hat mich schon drei mal über die
Alpen begleitet.


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2010)

hab mir die schuhe gekauft. sind zwar etwas schwer aber machen einen gute eindruck.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

Habe vorher den schwarzen Rucksack geholt. Der ist tatsäch mehr oder weniger baugleich mit meinem Dakine Nomad. Das verwendete Material ist teilweise nicht so hochwertig und das kleine Geldfach fehlt, ansonsten echt akzeptabel für den Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (12. April 2010)

kann man den Nomad nachbau irgendwo im Netz anschauen?
Hab den nirgends gefunden.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. April 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> kann man den Nomad nachbau irgendwo im Netz anschauen?
> Hab den nirgends gefunden.



Keine Ahnung, der war bei uns beim Lidl noch übrig. Kann man bedenkenlos kaufen, ist wirklich fast identisch.


----------



## Riot-Sebo (13. April 2010)

die schuhe habe ich nur einmal kurz in die handgenommen fand sie extrem schwer! das funktions (unter)shirt ist ganz ok die kurze hose ist auch ganz ok tausend mal besser als die vom aldi weil... die hat zip taschen und die ganze verarbeitung wirkt besser die aldi hose war absolut nix!


----------



## Dämon__ (15. April 2010)

Die Handschuhe haben nach ca. 200km schon ihren Geist aufgegeben na ja ein Versuch war es ja wert.


----------



## Laul (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand den Lidl-Rucksack zu Verkaufen? Hätte Interesse, da ich mich mit meiner Bekannten auf eine Alpen-EinsteigerTour machen werde und Ihr als Einsteigerin der Preis für den Deuter Trans Alpine zu heftig ist.

und wech.......LAUL


----------



## Agil (9. Mai 2010)

Den gibts doch noch online, oder meinst du nen anderen?

http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Hobby-und-Freizeit/CRIVIT-OUTDOOR-Trekkingrucksack

cu


----------



## Laul (10. Mai 2010)

Hai Agil.
Der Link von Dir geht zum Trecking-Rucksack; einen Bike-Rucksack gab's auch mal im April.
Die "Lidl-Jungs und -Mädels" haben mir auf eine Mail folgende Antwort gesendet:
----
Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Artikel storniert wurde.  Ware gibt es leider gar nicht mehr.
----
Deshalb die Frage hier im Forum......
Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort mit dem Link.

und wech...........LAUL


----------



## AntaresH (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo

hat eigendlich jemand von euch die Lenkergriffe von Crivit gekauft? wie sind die denn?...bin nämlich gerade auf der suche nach solchen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. Juli 2010)

Hi,

die Griffe beim Lidl düften identisch gewesen sein mit den XLC Bar Grips 'Hitch' GR-G16. Die bekommt man zwischen 15 und 20 Euro. Beim Lidl waren sie günstiger.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## autohomer (12. August 2010)

Ab nächste Woche gibts wieder bei Lidl was für die Herzen der Biker

Schaut selbst vllt. ist ja was für den ein oder anderen dabei!

Werde mir mal die Hose anschauen!



http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg//SI...strict=&street=Hallesche+Str.+49&ar=8&nf=True


----------



## gersch (12. August 2010)

Fall es Jemanden interessiert: Die Brille kann ich empfehlen. Die ist eigentlich von Cratoni und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. In Preis-Leistung unschlagbar bei Lidl.

Die Hose sowie das Shirt ist nen Blick wert... .


----------



## chris_82 (12. August 2010)

gersch schrieb:


> Fall es Jemanden interessiert: Die Brille kann ich empfehlen. Die ist eigentlich von Cratoni und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. In Preis-Leistung unschlagbar bei Lidl.
> 
> Die Hose sowie das Shirt ist nen Blick wert... .



welche brille ?


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. August 2010)

Danke für die Ankündigung. Werde mir da bestimmt einige Sachen kaufen


----------



## AntaresH (13. August 2010)

Also ich kann die Brille weniger empfehlen...großes Problem bei der Brille ist, das se ständig anläuft und dazu hatte ich schnell die Gummidinger für die Nase verloren..;-( bin daher auf die Cratoni Challager umgestiegen, die das ganze gegenteil isch...manchmal lohnt es sich, doch ein bissle mehr Geld auszugeben...

ich denke, ich werde mir mal den Helm anschauen...als Zweithelm ist der bestimmt ganz OK...und die Hose sieht auch nicht so schlecht aus!


----------



## MEGATEC (13. August 2010)

Wer ALDI, LIDL oder NORMA kauft - *kauft zweimal !*


Diese Erfahrung hab ich zumindest mit den ganzen Billigheimerklamotten oder Discounter gemacht !
Die Shirts waren meist das Gegenteil von atmungsaktiv, die Sitzpolster haben den Namen nicht verdient, die Regenjacke hat mehr Wasser gezogen als abgewehrt und die Handschuhe nach 3 Monaten reif für die Tonne....

*Das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck von Bike Bekleidung sein !*

Einzig die Socken hab ich noch 

*FAZIT:*
Für den Sonntagseisdielenschönwettergelegenheitsbiker sicher brauchbar - für Biker die ernsthaft dran gehen, jedoch durchweg den Anforderungen nicht gewachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (13. August 2010)

dein Brüllen ist ziemlich kindisch und anangebracht!


Schmarrrrrrrrnnn....zumindest was Lidl Radsachen angeht...Hose habe ich jetzt das 3te Jahr....die regenjacke ist nach wie vor dich...einzig ein Reißverschluss der Tasche ist kaputt....und die Handschuhe fahre ich auch ewig...


----------



## MEGATEC (13. August 2010)

AntaresH schrieb:


> dein Brüllen ist ziemlich kindisch und anangebracht!
> 
> 
> Schmarrrrrrrrnnn....zumindest was Lidl Radsachen angeht...Hose habe ich jetzt das 3te Jahr....die regenjacke ist nach wie vor dich...einzig ein Reißverschluss der Tasche ist kaputt....und die Handschuhe fahre ich auch ewig...



Wer nix anderes kennt als ALDI oder LIDL der kann natürlich schlecht vergleichen 
Ich würde Dir schwer empfehlen mal andere Radsachen zu kaufen als nur ALDI oder LIDL, dann kannst nämlich auch noch im Dezember biken, denn ordentliche Klamotten von VAUDE, JEANTEX, GORE oder IZUMI *"funktionieren" *nämlich noch bei Temperaturen wo die Billigheimer schon längst im Schrank hängen :


AntaresH schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> bin auch am überlegen mitzufahren, nur mitte September ist mir das bissle zu kalt...da wäre mir ende August schon lieber...


----------



## AntaresH (13. August 2010)

> Wer nix anderes kennt als ALDI oder LIDL der kann natürlich schlecht vergleichen



guter Beitrag Dummschwätzer...denke wir lassen das Thema!


----------



## MEGATEC (13. August 2010)

AntaresH schrieb:


> guter Beitrag Dummschwätzer...denke wir lassen das Thema!



Auf Dein Niveau begebe ich mich nun nicht - aber wer sich die Mühe macht Deine bisherigen Postings zu lesen, erkennt sehr wohl das Deine von mir zitierte Aussage wohl zutrifft...

PS: kleiner Tipp - es gibt auch günstige ( *NICHT billige !!* ) Bikeklamotten hier zu finden :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468230


----------



## rboncube (13. August 2010)

Hallo Jungs, kommt mal wieder runter. 
Kein Grund hier andere zu beleidigen und unsachlich zu diskutieren.

Zum Thema.
Denke auch das es immer auf den Einsatzzweck ankommt und wieviel man fährt. Hatte mal ne Winterhose von Aldi die war sehr warm und ich fuhr sie drei Winter (ich fahr im Winter ca. 800km/Monat). Die war für den Preis echt top. Im Winter fahr ich selten länger als drei Stunden und da brauchts auch kein Top Sitzpolster (bei meinen Sommerhosen spar ich nicht, da gibts nur Markenware.)
Discounterbrillen kann ich jetzt nicht empfehlen, sitzen bei mir nicht und laufen andauernd an. Bin aber auch schon mit teuren Marken reingefallen.
Was ein echter Tip ist, ist der Helm von Lidl. Hab meinem Sohn heuer im Frühjahr den Cratoni Zethos Junior für über 50 gekauft. Nach zwei Wochen ging das Drehrad hinten kaputt und nach vier Wochen war das Schild vorne abgebrochen. Und das bei nem Kinderhelm für soviel Kohle. Der Helm von Lidl schaut mir sehr nach dem Zethos aus. Werde ihn mir auf jeden Fall anschauen. Für 10 zuschlagen


Gruß Rene´


----------



## Montanez (13. August 2010)

hab die brille selbst seit 2 jahren zum biken, boarden und auch so und bin restlos zufrieden. bequem, schirmt super den fahrtwind ab und lässt sich zum boarden noch mit innenpolser versehen etc.


----------



## DaBua (13. August 2010)

Ich werd mir auf jedenfall das Pannenspray und auf blöd die Hose und Brille holen. Der Montageständer sieht auch ordentlich aus! Für 25Euro aufjedenfall ein sehr interessantes Angebot! 

Ich hab die ALDI Regenjacke und Hose und bin zufrieden. Optik naja, aber ich bin trocken. Hin und wieder imprägnieren, und gut is. Und bei nem Sturz sind nicht gleich paar 100 Euro im Arsch!


----------



## Mircwidu (13. August 2010)

Brille hab ich seit nen 1/2 jahr im täglichen einsatz.
Ist für das Geld Top.

Länger wie ein Jahr halten bei mir sowieso keine Gläser, da die irgendwann zerkratzen. 
Ich werde mir wieder eine Holen.


----------



## ollibolli (13. August 2010)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Brille hab ich seit nen 1/2 jahr im täglichen einsatz.
> Ist für das Geld Top.
> 
> Länger wie ein Jahr halten bei mir sowieso keine Gläser, da die irgendwann zerkratzen.
> Ich werde mir wieder eine Holen.



Ich habe die jetzt auch zwei Jahre und benutze sie lieber als meine Adidas Brille - habe da ein bissel dran rumgefräst und jetzt passt auch mein Korrektureinsatz von der Adidas Brille in das Lidl Teil 

Bei der Passform habe ich mit dem Föhn ein wenig nachgeholfen 

Die Gläser zerkratzen im Vergleich zur Adidas deutlich schneller - für das Geld kann ich mir aber 15 Jahre  ne neue vom Lidl holen und habe jde Menge Ersatzteile 

So muss man rechnen und nicht anders 

Gruss Olli


----------



## Enrgy (13. August 2010)

ollibolli schrieb:


> für das Geld kann ich mir aber 15 Jahre  ne neue vom Lidl holen und habe jde Menge Ersatzteile
> 
> So muss man rechnen und nicht anders



Das stimmt schon, nur ist man bei den Discountern leider nie vor Änderungen im Angebot sicher. Wer den Kauf im Frühjahr verpennt hat, kann im Herbst schon Pech haben und es kommt geänderte Ware in Umlauf oder das Teil fliegt ganz raus. 
Wenn ein Verschleißartikel wie solche Brillen daher gut paßt, eher 2 oder 3 Stück mitnehmen und bunkern. Gilt zB. auch für die Aldi Handschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollibolli (13. August 2010)

Du hast recht, ich sollte noch ein bissel bunkern

werde dann morgen meine 5. holen 

Gruss Olli


----------



## KongoApe (14. August 2010)

Luporinski schrieb:


> Du hast bei ROSE einen Monat Rueckgaberecht... Wobei, der Firebird ist ein sehr guter Helm!




bei 3 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Shoxar (14. August 2010)

Brille werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal anschauen.
Der Helm aber eher weniger.
Da setze ich lieber auf bessere marken wenns mir darum geht, wie gut ich auch noch in Zukunft denken kann.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. August 2010)

gersch schrieb:


> Fall es Jemanden interessiert: Die Brille kann ich empfehlen. Die ist eigentlich von Cratoni und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Ich nicht, die hat bei mir nicht mal eine Woche gehalten. Die Bügel sind extrem klapprig und die Nasenauflage aus Gummi ist ruck zuck verloren. Cratoni hin oder her, die ist einfach nur billiger China-Müll.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. August 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich nicht, die hat bei mir nicht mal eine Woche gehalten. Die Bügel sind extrem klapprig und die Nasenauflage aus Gummi ist ruck zuck verloren. Cratoni hin oder her, die ist einfach nur billiger China-Müll.



Jo, alle Brillen kommen aus China. Egal was draufsteht.


----------



## F4B1 (14. August 2010)

Brillen bleib ich lieber bei meiner alten Swisseye. Ersatzgläser krieg ich zwar nicht mehr, aber die Kratzer sind nicht im Blickfeld. Hosen find ich auch ok.
Nur Trikots müssen dringst gut sein. Die Billigteile stinken einfach bestialisch.
Handschuhe werde ich mich übrigens auch mit eindecken. Nur im Winter hab ich gute, im Sommer reichen billige einfach. Bring pro Jahr 5 Billighandschuhe durch, 15. Immer noch günstiger als gute.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. August 2010)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Handschuhe werde ich mich übrigens auch mit eindecken. Nur im Winter hab ich gute, im Sommer reichen billige einfach. Bring pro Jahr 5 Billighandschuhe durch, 15. Immer noch günstiger als gute.



OK - Dir zuliebe hab ich meinen Satz extra abgeändert :


MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wer ALDI, LIDL oder NORMA kauft - *kauft fünfmal !*



Obwohl es sicher besser und vernünftiger wäre einmal was gescheites zu kaufen an dem man dauerhaft + langfristig Freude hat, anstatt so zu verfahren....


----------



## F4B1 (15. August 2010)

Naja, ist ja immer das gleiche Modell, daher keine Anpassung notwendig.
Ich komme mit Billighandschuhen gut klar, weiss aber auch, dass nicht jeder mit der Anordnung der Gelpolster warm wird. Genauso ist es auch bei den Sitzpolstern. Dem einen passt dies, den anderen jenes.
Meine guten Handschuhe sind halt aus Leder, da reißt nix. Kann man aber im Sommer nicht mit fahren. Billighandschuhe reißen da meist an den Fingern ein, sieht ******* aus, aber beim fahren nicht weiter tragisch. Nach der Tour wird das Paar dann weggeschmissen und das nächste genommen.
Weiss nicht wo der Spaß da wegfallen sollte.


----------



## Cattie (15. August 2010)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja immer das gleiche Modell, daher keine Anpassung notwendig.
> Ich komme mit Billighandschuhen gut klar, weiss aber auch, dass nicht jeder mit der Anordnung der Gelpolster warm wird. Genauso ist es auch bei den Sitzpolstern. Dem einen passt dies, den anderen jenes.
> Meine guten Handschuhe sind halt aus Leder, da reißt nix. Kann man aber im Sommer nicht mit fahren. Billighandschuhe reißen da meist an den Fingern ein, sieht ******* aus, aber beim fahren nicht weiter tragisch. Nach der Tour wird das Paar dann weggeschmissen und das nächste genommen.
> Weiss nicht wo der Spaß da wegfallen sollte.



Jeder wie er möchte. Ich kaufe z.B. auch die Trikots von Aldi und Lidl. Bei den Hosen will ich keine mehr vom Discountern, nachdem ich mal teuere Hosen erfahren habe.
Ökologisch betrachtet finde ich 5 paar Handschuhe im Jahr wegzuwerfen, weil die Qualität nicht stimmt, übrigens unter aller Kanone. Dann lieber ein Paar, das richtig hält. Meine Roeckl Handschuhe habe ich nun schon seit 2009 auf MTB und Rennrad im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastelfreak (15. August 2010)

Das Problem ist aber, dass die meisten Markenprodukte maßlos überteuert sind, für eine eher schlechte Qualität. Ich finde gerade Kleidung von den großen Fahrradmarken, die allen möglichen Kram mit ihrem Namen darauf verkaufen, bieten zum größten Teil Plunder an.


----------



## Cattie (15. August 2010)

Dem widerspreche ich auch nicht. Es gibt aber auch halt Firmen die bieten gute Qualität an. Roeckl wäre nach meiner Erfahrung so eine Firma. Wer sich High End Zeug wird niemals das beste Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis bekommen. Das gilt bei Radbekleidung genauso wie in anderen Bereichen (Hifi zb.).

Zum Glück gibt es Foren in denen man sich vorher über die Erfahrungen austauschen kann. Ich weiß garnicht wie das früher abgelaufen ist  Da musste man praktisch die Katze im Sack kaufen


----------



## Ensi (15. August 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht wie das früher abgelaufen ist  Da musste man praktisch die Katze im Sack kaufen



 Hörensagen: "der hat nen bekannten, dessen Schwager hat einen gesehen, bei dem das gut/schlecht war" 

Wenn einem die Sachen vom Lidl taugen (Sitz, passform...) ists sicher nicht verkehrt. Klar wird das Zeug evtl. nicht so langlebig sein, wie teurere Sachen, aber auch nur eventuell, mal hat man glück, mal nich. Das is aber auch bei Markenware so, wenn man mist erwischt und es nicht hält, ist ein haufen Geld beim Fenster draußen :-/
Brille werd ich auf jeden Falll testen, mal sehen


----------



## Cattie (15. August 2010)

Brille hatte ich auch im Einsatz. Habe auch die Nasengummies verloren. Bin eigentlich immer nur Orange gefahren. Als ich dann auf die dunklen Gläser wechseln wollte ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. August 2010)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Jo, alle Brillen kommen aus China. Egal was draufsteht.


Deshalb ist, in diesem Fall, das entscheidende Wort in "China-Müll", auch "Müll" und nicht "China".


----------



## MEGATEC (15. August 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Ökologisch betrachtet finde ich 5 paar Handschuhe im Jahr wegzuwerfen, weil die Qualität nicht stimmt, übrigens unter aller Kanone. Dann lieber ein Paar, das richtig hält. Meine Roeckl Handschuhe habe ich nun schon seit 2009 auf MTB und Rennrad im Einsatz.



Auch ich finde solch ein Konsumverhalten mehr als bedenklich... 
Wir leben zwar in einer Wegwerfgesellschaft aber im vorneherein zu kaufen, mit der Absicht es nach kurzem Gebrauch wegzuwerfen stellt auch hier ganz neue Akzente !

Ich kaufe Dinge um möglichst lange daran Freude zu haben und nicht um beim Kauf schon dran zu denken wann ich es wegwerfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (15. August 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil finde es Ok, wenn Handschuhe nach 2 Monaten täglichen Einsatz doch mal Schrott sind. 120 Stunden bei Wind und Wetter
Problem ist halt für mich: Wer garantiert mir, dass die teuren länger halten? Sollten, klar. Ist aber oft genug anders. Setz ich lieber 3 als 30 in den Sand.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. August 2010)

versteh den ganzen terz eh nicht. handschuhe kauf ich bei louis (15 euro), sind mx-handschuhe und halten nun schon 2 jahre.

ebenso die brille (20 euro), gibts wechselgläser. ne normale bikebrille mit fast klaren gläsern hab ich von tcm...


----------



## Cattie (16. August 2010)

Hab jetzt mal ein Trikot gekauft. Allerdings erscheint mir das doch etwas arg dünn vom Stoff her. 
Ob ich damit durch einen ähnlich langen harten Winter komme wie dieses Jahr?
Das Langarmtrikot vom Aldi das ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, ist defintiv dicker vom Stoff.


----------



## Highwayman (16. August 2010)

Hab mir grad mal Hose, Jacke und Helm (für die Freundin) geholt.
* Die Hose werd ich gleich wieder zurückbringen, das Sitzpolster dient mir eher als Genitalpolster...
Bei den Handschuhe waren ja im Laden schon die Finger aufgerissen. Werd nur die Jacke und den Helm behalten.


----------



## Airwave (16. August 2010)

Jacke:
Paßform: ganz zufrieden
Funktion: wird man sehen
Optik: sieht schon billig aus

aber stinkt wirklich ekelhaft nach billigstem Kunststoff....

Werde die Jacke bei Aktivitäten einsetzen wo es mir egal ist, wenn sie draufgeht z.B Bikepark Action, da ist mir meine teure Gore zu gut für.


Der Montageständer hat keinen so schlechten Eindruck gemacht, zumindest die Standfüße erschienen recht stabil und nicht wackelig. Der Klemmkopf ist komplett aus Plastik.
Man müsste das Teil mal mitm Rad zusammen testen um sich wirklich ein Urteil bilden zu können. Könnte durchaus sein das er taugt, ich werde aber doch lieber in etwas hochwertiges investieren.


----------



## FlorianDue (16. August 2010)

hab gerade den Montageständer gekauft, für den Preis macht er einen hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## F4B1 (16. August 2010)

Hab mir drei Paar Handschuhe gekauft. Ok, Nähte an den Finger könnten sauberer sein, die Ausziehhilfe stört mehr als das sie hilft, aber ansonsten sehen die besser aus als meine letzten.
Gerissen war im Laden aber nichts, weiss ja nicht wie die Leute bei euch anprobieren.
Den Montageständer fand ich nicht so toll. Bin da aber auch recht massive Sachen gewohnt.


----------



## foenfrisur (16. August 2010)

Hab mir grad ne Brille und ne Jacke gekauft...
Die Handschuhe machten einen sehr billigen eindruck, aber die Helme scheinen ganz ok zu sein.

Die Brille ist so...naja. Kommt mir etwas schwer vor, die Bügel sitzen nicht richtig, die Nasenbügel sind nicht unbedingt bequem und an das Gestell muss Heißluft, denn  so wie es jetzt ist, ist es untragbar für mich.
Meine Alpina irgendwas hat auf anhieb gepasst. 

Na gut, mehr hatte ich auch nicht erwartet.


Die Jacke riecht nach Plaste, was aber einigermaßen normal ist wenn man das Zeug frisch vom Band in Plastefolie zwängt.
Ich denke das gibt sich sobald man das Teil in die Waschmaschine wirft.
Sie sitzt aber recht gut, wie sie funktioniert wird sich noch zeigen.


----------



## xxxT (16. August 2010)

hab mir ne hose und ne jacke gekauft,grade 9km in die stadt geradelt bei nieselregen,mir scheinen die klamotten ganz brauchbar, mal sehen wie lange sie halten...

die kapuze ist wiedermal zu klein ..


----------



## Cattie (16. August 2010)

Bin ich der einzige, der das Langarmtrikot zu dünn findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (16. August 2010)

Ich hab mir auch mal schnell den Montageständer geholt.
Für den Preis bin ich vollkommen zufrieden.

Hab aber auch noch kein vergleichbares Markenprodukt in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## F4B1 (16. August 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der das Langarmtrikot zu dünn findet?


Ich hab mir das ehrlich gesagt nichtmal angeguckt. Schau da lieber bei ebay, gibt ab und zu Vorvorvorvorjahresmodelle für 20-30. Sind allemal besser.
Voralldingen stinken die Teile auch nach 2 Stunden noch nicht.


----------



## Fabian93 (16. August 2010)

Meint ihr der Montageständer hält?
Nicht,dass ich mein Bighit dran hänge und das Teil zusammenbricht...
Undn nein,es wiegt nicht mehr als die angegebenen maximalen 30kg


----------



## Kasabian1990 (16. August 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab mir den Montageständer eben gekauft und gleich aufgebaut und mein Rad dran gehängt, ein Lapierre X-160 Enduro mit ca. 17kg und ich muss sagen, er ist erstaunlich Stabil! Mussten nur die Schrauben nochmal ordentlich festgezogen werden.
Also ein guter Ständer für wenig Geld!


----------



## macmaegges (16. August 2010)

Meinereiner hat sich den Ständer auch besorgt.

Mein FR-HT hat knapp 15 kg, die Schrauben des Ständers musste ich auch nochmal ordentlich festziehen, dann hält er etwas fester...

Wenn ich mein Bike an der Sattelstrebe oder der Sattelstütze befestige, dann kippt er nach vorne ( Gabel nach unten ). Wenn ich nun die Schrauben "zuknalle" dann hält auch das, aber ich bezweifle, das das Sinn und Zweck des ganzen ist.

Also wieder gelöst und nicht so extrem zugeschraubt und das Bike nur am Oberrohr eingehängt.
Durch die Wölbung der Klemmen des Montageständers, passiert auch meinen Leitungen nichts, denn die laufen unter dem Oberrohr.  Tolle Lösung 

Ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden mit dem Montageständer für den Preis.
Leider wackelt das Rad ganz schön heftig rum, wenn man dran arbeitet.
Aber das dürfte man auch noch in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## autohomer (16. August 2010)

Also ich wollte einen Hose haben und war in 6 Lidl es gab noch insgesamt 2 Stk. und das waren alles welche in XL....ja und brauch M....Montageständer und Jacken und Brillen gab es noch wie Sand am Meer...So ein Mist


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2010)

autohomer schrieb:


> ...Montageständer und Jacken und Brillen gab es noch wie Sand am Meer...So ein Mist



siehste, und ich darf in 3 Lidl fahren um einen Ständer zu kriegen


----------



## autohomer (16. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> siehste, und ich darf in 3 Lidl fahren um einen Ständer zu kriegen




Arme Sau also Montageständer kann ich besorgen sind min. noch 20Stk da gewesen,aber bei diesen Hosen in Größe M hatten sie genau 2Stk. gehabt...Vllt. hat ja einer noch eine übrig...und will sie mir zum VK+Versand verkaufen??Ach unter Lidl Online bekommt man diese auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (16. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> siehste, und ich darf in 3 Lidl fahren um einen Ständer zu kriegen



Kann man mit dem Ständer eigentlich auch fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

also die Hosen finde ich super und mit einem Ständer kann ich immer fahren.

gruss
medi


----------



## macmaegges (16. August 2010)

In unserem Lidl, gab es als ich um halb eins dort war auch nur noch einen Montageständer glaube 3 Jacken, Helme und diese Schlösser...
sonst nichts...

Mein Dad meinte, das die vergessen haben die Kneifzange zu den Schlössern zu legen, falls mal einer den Schlüssel vergisst...
Damit wollte er glaube ich sagen das er sogar findet das diese Schlösser absolute billigteile sind  4mm durchmesser von dem Stahlseilchen


----------



## zagatotz3 (16. August 2010)

Der Helm ist besser verarbeitet als mein Giro Ionos Rennrad Helm.

Beschriftung ist übrigens nur aufgeklebt, bei meinem steht jetzt Alpina drauf


----------



## Aitschie (16. August 2010)

So, nachdem michs interessiert hab ich mir mal die Brille geholt.... 

Vom ersten Qualitätseindruck muss ich sagen, ist irgendwie nicht so das ganz Wahre. Ich find das Gestell etwas dünne und klapprig, die Wechselscheiben gehen zudem recht schwer rein und raus. Die gesamte Verarbeitung wirkt etwas sehr lieblos. Auch die Passform finde ich für meinen zugegebenermaßen schmalen Kopf suboptimal, ein etwas unsicheres Sitzgefühl hatte ich die ersten Minuten schon. Die gesamte Brille ist auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zu meiner Adidas Evil Eye!

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, morgen erfolgt der erste harte MTB-Einsatz....


----------



## MCTryal (16. August 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> So, nachdem michs interessiert hab ich mir mal die Brille geholt....
> Die gesamte Brille ist auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zu meiner Adidas Evil Eye!
> 
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt, morgen erfolgt der erste harte MTB-Einsatz....



Was für eine Überraschung...


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2010)

Hy,

ich hab die (Frauen)Hose in M hier - ist mir zu groß, möchte jemand tauschen gegen S? Oder wer will die M haben - PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StollenbikerRs (16. August 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> ich hab die (Frauen)Hose in M hier - ist mir zu groß, möchte jemand tauschen gegen S? Oder wer will die M haben - PN


 
Bring die Hose doch einfach wieder zurück.


----------



## Martina H. (16. August 2010)

> Bring die Hose doch einfach wieder zurück.




... mach ich morgen auch - aber einige hatten hier ja Interesse angemeldet - und warum soll ich denen nicht einfach einen Gefallen tun


----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2010)

Ein Vorteil des Ständers gegenüber anderen Klappsystemen, zB. mit nur 2 Beinen, ist die Möglichkeit die 4 Füße auch nur teilweise auszuklappen und dann zu fixieren, wenn man zb. einen schmalen Keller hat. Denn die Füße spreizen schon recht weit auseinander.
Bei mir steht das Gerät auch dann stabil mit Rad dran, wenn ich die Füße dem vorhandenen geringen Platz entsprechend einfahren muß.

Eine Fixierung des Rads nur an der Sattelstütze ist schwierig bis unmöglich, da sich die Klammer trotz Festziehen bis zum Anschlag mit dem Rad nach vorne wegdreht. Da müßte man zunächst eine Querbohrung durch das Querrohr und die Klammer machen, dann das Ganze mittels Schraube gegen Verdrehen fixieren.
Das Querrohr mit Klammer und Rad dran kann dann ja immer noch im Gelenk am Hauptrohr gedreht werden, diese Klemmung läßt sich auch besser gegen Verdrehung fixieren als die der Klammer selber.
Also zunächst ist dann Aufhängen am Oberrohr angesagt, auch nicht unbedingt einfach, wenn da der Dämpfer im Weg ist. Paßt aber so gerade noch bei mir und die Klammer muß ich dann garnicht bis Ultimo anziehen, das Rad hängt da fast im Schwerpunkt.
Diese kleine Teleskopstange zum Fixieren des Vorderrads ist auch nicht schlecht, oft klappt einem ja der Lenker beim Schrauben um und das stört dann.

Im Großen und Ganzen ein brauchbares Teil mit den üblichen Abstrichen gegenüber mind. 4x so teurer Markenware, die man aber bei nur gelegentlicher Verwendung verschmerzen kann. So wie es eben mit den meisten Discounter Angeboten ist.
Hätte ich das Bedürfnis, 3x die Woche mein Rad zu zerlegen und zu warten wäre natürlich ein noch stabileres Gerät mit Metallklammern und -gelenken wie aus dem Gerüst- oder Bühnenbau die bessere Wahl.
Zum üblichen Kettenölen nach der Tour kommt das Rad sicher nicht auf den Ständer und schrauben tu ich nur wenn es wirklich nötig ist, und das ist relativ selten. Trotzdem hab ich schon öfter mal so ein Teil bei den seltenen Schrauberaktionen vermißt und nun sollte mir damit geholfen sein.


----------



## Ensi (16. August 2010)

Aitschie schrieb:


> So, nachdem michs interessiert hab ich mir mal die Brille geholt....
> 
> Vom ersten Qualitätseindruck muss ich sagen, ist irgendwie nicht so das ganz Wahre. Ich find das Gestell etwas dünne und klapprig, die Wechselscheiben gehen zudem recht schwer rein und raus. Die gesamte Verarbeitung wirkt etwas sehr lieblos. Auch die Passform finde ich für meinen zugegebenermaßen schmalen Kopf suboptimal, ein etwas unsicheres Sitzgefühl hatte ich die ersten Minuten schon. Die gesamte Brille ist auf jeden Fall kein Vergleich zu meiner Adidas Evil Eye!
> 
> Bin jetzt mal gespannt, morgen erfolgt der erste harte MTB-Einsatz....



Bis auf die Passform kann ich das so mal unterschreiben 
Bei mir sitzt se recht gut, zwar kein Vergleich zu meiner Alpina, aber an meinen Kopf passt se. Mittwoch wird se mal ausgiebeig im Gelände getestet (wie auch die Hose)


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. August 2010)

man was mich wieder ankotzt warum kein Männer S
Echt - das Frauen S ist zu "eng" (wobei es geht) und das Männer M da pass ich 2 mal rein.

Son mist


----------



## autohomer (16. August 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> man was mich wieder ankotzt warum kein Männer S
> Echt - das Frauen S ist zu "eng" (wobei es geht) und das Männer M da pass ich 2 mal rein.
> 
> Son mist




Siehste und ich brauch ne Männer M. und die gab es nicht mehr!


----------



## steve-one (16. August 2010)

Hi,

die Handschuhe sind ganz ok, die behalte ich. Hose hat mir nicht so zugesagt, die geb ich wieder zurück.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Highwayman (16. August 2010)

Bei meiner Größe XL war das Sitzpolster (falls man es so nennen kann) viel zu weit vorne. Hab mich mal auf Bike gesetzt, aber das Polster hatte nix mitm Sattel zu tun...​


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. August 2010)

hey autohomer willste meine haben oder ich geb die morgen zurück

Gruß Ben


----------



## pRoPh3t (16. August 2010)

ich nehm einfach das Polster von meiner gescheiten Hose...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (16. August 2010)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Bei meiner Größe XL war das Sitzpolster (falls man es so nennen kann) viel zu weit vorne. Hab mich mal auf Bike gesetzt, aber das Polster hatte nix mitm Sattel zu tun...​



Die Polster bei Lidl UND Aldihosen (auch bei den langen Winterhosen, die noch kommen werden) sind komischerweise seit rund 2 Jahren viel zu weit vorne. Hinten hat man dann die Polsterkante genau unter den Sitzknochen, geht garnicht.


----------



## TassieDevil (16. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Eine Fixierung des Rads nur an der Sattelstütze ist schwierig bis unmöglich, da sich die Klammer trotz Festziehen bis zum Anschlag mit dem Rad nach vorne wegdreht. Da müßte man zunächst eine Querbohrung durch das Querrohr und die Klammer machen, dann das Ganze mittels Schraube gegen Verdrehen fixieren.
> ....




Jawohl  Da Verdrehen der Klammer kann man noch korrigieren, denn die Inbusverschraubung reicht da nicht aus. 
So bekommt das Rad, befestigt am Oberrohr beim fully leichte Schräglage...

Halter an Sattelstütze hab ich schon wegen Platzmangel gar nicht erst probiert. 
Am Unterrohr gehts (bei mir) nach selbständiger  Entfernung des unteren Sicherungsrings an der Klammerschraube auch; so daß die Backen ausreichend weit öffnen. Aber unten wegen Flaschenhalter auch nicht im Schwerpunkt möglich und stärkeres Verdrehen der Klammer s. o.

Matrial der Klammer und Funktion sind o.k. Die Züge (bei mir unterm Oberrohr) werden auch nicht gequetscht. Schön. 

Vllt. genügt ja auch Montage/Kraft-Kleber um Querstange und Haltklammer dauerhaft zu fügen.


----------



## Magicforce (17. August 2010)

Kasabian1990 schrieb:


> Hi,
> also ich hab mir den Montageständer eben gekauft und gleich aufgebaut und mein Rad dran gehängt, ein Lapierre X-160 Enduro mit ca. 17kg und ich muss sagen, er ist erstaunlich Stabil! Mussten nur die Schrauben nochmal ordentlich festgezogen werden.
> Also ein guter Ständer für wenig Geld!


hast Du es ans Oberrohr geklemmt ( passt das ) oder z.B. an die Sattelstütze ?

edit : so den Thread mal bis zu Ende gelesen, das mit der Klemmung an der Sattelstütze scheint ja nicht so gut zu funktionieren, wie weit sind denn die Füße des Ständers - hatte eigentlich vor ein Rad dann dauerhaft auf dem Ständer zu "parken" dann habe ich an anderer Stelle mehr Platz.


----------



## Enrgy (17. August 2010)

Magicforce schrieb:


> ... wie weit sind denn die Füße des Ständers - hatte eigentlich vor ein Rad dann dauerhaft auf dem Ständer zu "parken" dann habe ich an anderer Stelle mehr Platz.



habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben, daß man bei dem teil die füße nicht ganz ausfahren muß, um trotzdem festen stand zu haben. Funktioniert ähnlich wie eine wäschespinne, die auf dem kopf steht.
also anders als bei dieser art montageständer, deren füße immer ganz runtergeklappt sein müssen.


----------



## Magicforce (17. August 2010)

Ich wollte nur wissen wie weit das dann in den Raum steht, da ich ein Rad dann im Wohnzimmer parken kann ohne Gefahr laufen zu müssen das es sonst umkippt und Schaden nimmt oder Schaden dabei anrichtet.


----------



## pRoPh3t (17. August 2010)

So also Ständer aufgebaut - RAD drangehängt - bzw wollen und erstmal alle Inbus Schrauben festgezogen - schon besser.
Danach das RAD per Sattelstütze drangehängt un ORDENTLICH festgeschraubt - leider (auch wenns leicht ist) es verdreht den Zangenkopf. Egal Bike wieder runter und erstmal den Kopf inspiziert was man da optimieren kann.
Hab das kleine Rohr rausgezogen und siehe da warum hat das Teil 2 Löcher? Direkt wieder reingesteckt, ausgemessen und 2 Schrauben (1 links, 1 rechts) reingedreht die durch die Löcher gehen - perfekt. Rad hängt an der Sattelstütze und verdreht sich nicht.
Mal sehen was noch machbar ist wenn morgen meine Gabel kommt und ich die dran montiere.

Mein TIP - auf jeden Fall machen! Es ist kein Bohrer nötig, da der Kunststoff nicht bricht.
Schrauben haben ein Durchmesser (mit Gewinde) 2mm - 20mm lang - Holzschrauben verwenden.

Grüße Ben

Wenn ich zeit habe mach ich noch ein Bild


----------



## medicus41 (17. August 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> So also Ständer aufgebaut - RAD drangehängt - bzw wollen und erstmal alle Inbus Schrauben festgezogen - schon besser.
> Danach das RAD per Sattelstütze drangehängt un ORDENTLICH festgeschraubt - leider (auch wenns leicht ist) es verdreht den Zangenkopf. Egal Bike wieder runter und erstmal den Kopf inspiziert was man da optimieren kann.
> Hab das kleine Rohr rausgezogen und siehe da warum hat das Teil 2 Löcher? Direkt wieder reingesteckt, ausgemessen und 2 Schrauben (1 links, 1 rechts) reingedreht die durch die Löcher gehen - perfekt. Rad hängt an der Sattelstütze und verdreht sich nicht.
> Mal sehen was noch machbar ist wenn morgen meine Gabel kommt und ich die dran montiere.
> ...



Ja mach mal Bild, da ich es mir so nicht genau vorstellen kann.

gruss
medi


----------



## macmaegges (17. August 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> So also Ständer aufgebaut - RAD drangehängt - bzw wollen und erstmal alle Inbus Schrauben festgezogen - schon besser.
> Danach das RAD per Sattelstütze drangehängt un ORDENTLICH festgeschraubt - leider (auch wenns leicht ist) es verdreht den Zangenkopf. Egal Bike wieder runter und erstmal den Kopf inspiziert was man da optimieren kann.
> Hab das kleine Rohr rausgezogen und siehe da warum hat das Teil 2 Löcher? Direkt wieder reingesteckt, ausgemessen und 2 Schrauben (1 links, 1 rechts) reingedreht die durch die Löcher gehen - perfekt. Rad hängt an der Sattelstütze und verdreht sich nicht.
> Mal sehen was noch machbar ist wenn morgen meine Gabel kommt und ich die dran montiere.
> ...






Danke


----------



## pRoPh3t (17. August 2010)

So Bilder sind nun im Album - sollte sich was neues ergeben poste ich die Ergebnisse hier.

PS: Wenn aus irgend einem Grund die Löcher mal ausgerissen sein sollten, einfach ne Gewindestange (M3 sollte passen) komplett durchstecken und mit einer gescheiten Kontermutter sichern.

Info zu dem Bildern:
Ihr seht nur die eine Seite - direkt gegenüber ist die 2te Schraube drinn.
Die Löcher die die Schrauben "treffen", seht ihr ja wenn ihr die Zange von der Stange abzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (17. August 2010)

zagatotz3 schrieb:


> Der Helm ist besser verarbeitet als mein Giro Ionos Rennrad Helm.
> 
> Beschriftung ist übrigens nur aufgeklebt, bei meinem steht jetzt Alpina drauf


 

Hab mir den helm auch geholt und mit 278 g auch nicht zu schwer!
Für das geld recht ordentlich das teil.
Das langarm trikot ist auch gut verarbeitet und sitz bei mir recht ordentlich.
Die Handschuhe gehen zurück, naht oben ist sofort aufgegangen.

Gruß
George


----------



## Cattie (18. August 2010)

Ich habe die Langarmshirts eben zurück gebracht. Die waren mir effektiv zu dünn. Da kann ich auch meine Kurzarmtrikots mit Ärmlingen anziehen. Die Kombi ist genauso warm.


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (18. August 2010)

Hat schon mal jemand das Pannenspray getestet? Funktioniert das auf der Tour bei kleinen Löcher?


----------



## MichaH2 (18. August 2010)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand das Pannenspray getestet? Funktioniert das auf der Tour bei kleinen Löcher?



Ja, das Pannenspray ist ok, allerdings nur eine Anwendung und der Druck ist auch nicht unbedingt, je nach Reifengröße, perfekt. Da muß man mit der Pumpe noch nachschieben.

Ich hab mir die Brille gekauft, finde die arg Plastikhaft, die Gläser scheinen aber ok zu sein. Zumm Rennradln ok, für Touren mit dem Freerider/AM dann doch lieber eine solidere..

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MichaH2 (18. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Polster bei Lidl UND Aldihosen (auch bei den langen Winterhosen, die noch kommen werden) sind komischerweise seit rund 2 Jahren viel zu weit vorne. Hinten hat man dann die Polsterkante genau unter den Sitzknochen, geht garnicht.




Gleiches kenn ich aber auch von Assos Hosen..


----------



## pRoPh3t (18. August 2010)

Kann ich über meine Assos nicht sagen - sitzt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothride (19. August 2010)

würde mir nie klamotten von lidl kaufen.mal gesehn wo und wie die hergestellt werden?? überwiegend in bangladesch wo menschen sklavisch ausgebeutet werden und fürn 16std tag 3 cent bekommen..


----------



## Enrgy (19. August 2010)

Gothride schrieb:


> würde mir nie klamotten von lidl kaufen.mal gesehn wo und wie die hergestellt werden?? überwiegend in bangladesch wo menschen sklavisch ausgebeutet werden und fürn 16std tag 3 cent bekommen..



Laber laber - und wo kommen die Klamotten her, die du gerade am Leib trägst? Oder teure "Markenware" von Gore, Assos, etc usw?


----------



## majere112 (19. August 2010)

Mh... ich habs mal wieder verpennt!
War heute mittag in 4 verschiedenen Lidl übers ganze Stadtgebiet verteilt
und konnte keinen Montageständer mehr ergattern...
Mal schaun ob ich ihn mir im Onlineshop bestelle, dann halt plus Versand...


----------



## Gothride (20. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Laber laber - und wo kommen die Klamotten her, die du gerade am Leib trägst? Oder teure "Markenware" von Gore, Assos, etc usw?



*nö, du vogel..
*
*die kommen nachweislich aus germany.darauf achte ich..!*


----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2010)

Gothride schrieb:


> *nö, du vogel..
> *
> *die kommen nachweislich aus germany.darauf achte ich..!*



oh, ein gutmensch - applaus!


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> oh, ein gutmensch - applaus!



Dem Gelächter stimm ich zu  :

Du trägst also nur Kleidung von Trigema, Socken von Letzgus / Nordpol und KlimaDress beim Schlafanzug? 
Ich wäre begeistert...


----------



## itsadream (21. August 2010)

majere112 schrieb:


> Mh... ich habs mal wieder verpennt!
> War heute mittag in 4 verschiedenen Lidl übers ganze Stadtgebiet verteilt
> und konnte keinen Montageständer mehr ergattern...
> Mal schaun ob ich ihn mir im Onlineshop bestelle, dann halt plus Versand...



habs auch verpennt

Es sind nur noch die ollen Dinger da die keiner haben will, Hosen, Trikots, Handschuhe und Helme.

Brille, Pannenspray und Montageständer sind weg


----------



## Gaz (21. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir schon im Frühjahr bei LIDL 2 Shirts,2 Hosen,Handschuhe,Brille und Regenjacke geholt. Diese Woche kamen noch die Jacke und die lange Hose dazu.

Fazit:
Handschuhe sind Müll und wurden gegen welche von Gonso getauscht.
Die Brille ist ganz ok auch wenn ein Bügel schon seinen Geist aufgegeben hat. Den habe ich mit Methylmetacrylat repariert und nun ist wieder alles gut.
Die Shirts sind zwar nicht so gut wie mein Markenshirt aber auch noch auf längeren Touren einsetzbar.
Der Rest,also kurze/lange Hose(n),Jacke und Regenjacke taugen nur für meinen Arbeitsweg von 5km. Entweder man schwitzt sich in der Regenjacke mehr nass als es regnet oder aber nach 10km tut der Hintern weh weil die Sitzpolster zu dünn sind.

Es kommt also wirklich auf den Einsatzzweck an ob man mit den Klamotten zufrieden ist oder nicht. Ich bin es für diesen Preis.


Was manche Bikeklamotten kosten ist ne Frechheit.
Wollte mit kürzlich ne Bikeshort kaufen. Mit fiel eine von Goretex ins Auge. Das Teil ist übertrieben gesagt ja nix anderes als ne Badeshort mit Sitzpolster. 139 Euro wollten die dafür haben. Hallo? Gehts noch?
Das Goretex ja besondere Stoffe verwendet usw. ist mir schon klar und ich will ja auch einen angemessenen Preis dafür zahlen ( 70Euro) aber das finde ich Halsabschneiderei. In der Herstellung kostet das Teil wahrscheinlich gerade mal 20 Euro. 

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## TassieDevil (21. August 2010)

pRoPh3t schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Wenn aus irgend einem Grund die Löcher mal ausgerissen sein sollten, einfach ne Gewindestange (M3 sollte passen) komplett durchstecken und mit einer gescheiten Kontermutter sichern.
> 
> ....




Gleich M6 durch und an der Verbindung zum Längsrohr auch noch zwei  

Erst dann sinkt der Hinterbau beim Arbeiten nicht zu Boden, wenn beim fully etc. nicht im Schwerpunkt geklammert werden kann

völlig Banane der Ständer - reift beim Kunden  
edit: Spaß  bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Skydiver81 (21. August 2010)

Hab mir den Montageständer, Brille, Hose und das Pannenspray zugelegt.

Brille war etwas zu breit, hab grad mit dem Heißluftföhn den Nasensteg erhitzt und sanft beigeborgen, passt perfekt 

bei dem Montageständer bin ich hingegangen und hab die Kralle mit superkleber eingeklebt, hält bombenfest, kein verdrehen mehr und an dem hinteren stück grad kleines loch durchgebohrt und einen Metallstift durchgesteckt, da ist auch kein verdrehen mehr..

Sind alles halt kostengünstige teile, man sollte auch nicht zuviel erwarten aber dafür stimmt Preis-Leistung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pRoPh3t (22. August 2010)

Hey TassieDevil

Genau daran bin ich auch grad =) hatte nur bisher keine Zeit.


Grüße Ben


----------



## Gothride (22. August 2010)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Dem Gelächter stimm ich zu  :
> 
> Du trägst also nur Kleidung von Trigema, Socken von Letzgus / Nordpol und KlimaDress beim Schlafanzug?
> Ich wäre begeistert...




klar, hirnlose und verantwortungslose egos stimmen immer einander zu..!


----------



## bastelfreak (22. August 2010)

Naja immerhin sind deine ganzen Beschimpfungen auch "Made in Germany", mein Glückwunsch zum abwechslungsreichen Wortschatz.
jeder diskututiert auf seine Weise.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. August 2010)

Moin,
ich habe mir die Jacke und die Hose, 3 paar Socken und die Brille gekauft.

Jacke: ok. Meine 2. Jacke, für die Feierabendrunde, wenn ich meine gute für die große Tour am WE schonen will. 
Hose: genau das gleiche, 3. Hose für kleinere Runden

-> Ich kann eben nicht jeden Tag eine Waschmaschinen anmachen, das lohnt sich nicht, da ich jetzt allein wohne, früher bei Mutti war das kein Problem.
3 paar Gore Hosen kann ich mir nicht leisten, die werden jetzt im Laufe meiner Bikejahre angesammelt. 
Und eine Hose 2 mal tragen geht nicht da 1.) unhygenisch und 2.) dreckig, stinkend etc. bäääh

Also Bewertung Hose und Jacke wäre für mich GUT für die Feierabendrunde, wenn eine große Tour ansteht, sollte man eventuell die "guten" Sachen rausholen, aber ich denke auch dafür taugen die Sachen, doch man merkt dann eben den Unterschied ins Sachen Komfort zu Gore etc. Auf der 50Minuten Feierabendrunde merk ich da nicht viel von bzw. es ist mir egal, bei ner 3h Tour dann eben schon.

Brille finde ich super, genauso gut wie meine Alpina-Werbegeschenk-Brille. 

Socken auch gut, man schwitzt weniger und besser als meine normalen auf jeden Fall. Für den Preis gleich 3 Paar genommen.

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Enrgy (23. August 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ... Auf der 50Minuten Feierabendrunde merk ich da nicht viel von bzw. es ist mir egal, bei ner 3h Tour dann eben schon...




Wie schaff ich dann bloß die 3h Feierabendrunden mit meinen Aldiklamotten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie schaff ich dann bloß die 3h Feierabendrunden mit meinen Aldiklamotten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey,
ich schrieb von MEINEM Empfinden. Habe auch geschrieben dass bestimmt auch 3h kein Problem wären aber da ich höchstens einmal pro WOche ne 2-3h Tour mache, nehme ich da halt meine guten Sachen, da ICH dann eben schon einen kleinen Unterschied merke.

@Gothride:
Dürfte ich mal fragen, was für Marken du so (ein paar Beispiele vllt.) im Alltag trägst? Hemden, Jenas, T-Shirts, Schuhe, Jacken?!?

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## KaiservonChina (23. August 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> @Gothride:
> Dürfte ich mal fragen, was für Marken du so (ein paar Beispiele vllt.) im Alltag trägst? Hemden, Jenas, T-Shirts, Schuhe, Jacken?!?
> 
> Schöne Grüße!



Das wollte ich mit meiner Stichelei auch herausbekommen, aber nachdem da nur geistiger Dünnpfiff bei rumkam, vlt klappts auf deine Anfrage hin - so viele gibts da nämlich nicht.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. August 2010)

Ich frage nur, weil ich selbst in der Textilbranche arbeite und er bestimmt verwundert wäre, welche seiner Klamotten alle aus Bangladesch oder sontwoher kommen.
Aber natürlich gibts auch hier Unterschiede: In den Betrieben in denen wir, wenn wir zB bei Bangladesch bleiben, fertigen, bekommen die Mitarbeiter mehr Geld als zuletzt in den Demonstrationen gefordert. Und das bereits vor diesen. 
Und ich weiß auch dass das bei bestimmten Sachen von LIDL so ist, Sachen die es da unfassbar billig gibt. Wie es aber bei den Radjacken udn Co. ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gothride (23. August 2010)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Das wollte ich mit meiner Stichelei auch herausbekommen, aber nachdem da nur geistiger Dünnpfiff bei rumkam, vlt klappts auf deine Anfrage hin - so viele gibts da nämlich nicht.



deine "anfrage" war nicht vernünftig, sondern von pseudo ironie getragen.und du erwartest wirklich darauf eine ernstzunehmende antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gothride (23. August 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, weil ich selbst in der Textilbranche arbeite und er bestimmt verwundert wäre, welche seiner Klamotten alle aus Bangladesch oder sontwoher kommen.
> Aber natürlich gibts auch hier Unterschiede: In den Betrieben in denen wir, wenn wir zB bei Bangladesch bleiben, fertigen, bekommen die Mitarbeiter mehr Geld als zuletzt in den Demonstrationen gefordert. Und das bereits vor diesen.
> Und ich weiß auch dass das bei bestimmten Sachen von LIDL so ist, Sachen die es da unfassbar billig gibt. Wie es aber bei den Radjacken udn Co. ist, keine Ahnung.



was heißt denn sie bekommen mehr geld? statt 3 nun unfassbare 6 cent am tag oder so?
sorry, aber wenn du wirklich in der textil industrie arbeitest, kennst du sich die schilder: "made in germany" usw.
es liegt an jedem selber wie er sich einkleidet.aber auf ausbeuter firmen sollte man schon achten.und lidl spielt ganz oben mit.
ich weiß auch wirklich nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist und man hier auf so einfältige ironie stößt...


----------



## J.O (23. August 2010)

Habe mir die Regenjacke geholt, für den Preis macht sie einen Guten eindruck, getestet habe ich sie noch nicht zumindest nicht beim Biken.
Bei dem Temperaturen braucht man ja auch keine Jacke zum Biken, da bin ich froh wenn man etwas gekühlt wird.


----------



## Highwayman (24. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Habe mir die Regenjacke geholt, für den Preis macht sie einen Guten eindruck, getestet habe ich sie noch nicht zumindest nicht beim Biken.
> Bei dem Temperaturen braucht man ja auch keine Jacke zum Biken, da bin ich froh wenn man etwas gekühlt wird.



Ich bin Samstag morgen um 5 Uhr bei 14°C damit gefahren. So atmungsaktiv find ich sie nicht, hab scho geschwitzt da drin. Nach 30km war sie schon feucht innen...


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. August 2010)

Gothride schrieb:


> was heißt denn sie bekommen mehr geld? statt 3 nun unfassbare 6 cent am tag oder so?
> sorry, aber wenn du wirklich in der textil industrie arbeitest, kennst du sich die schilder: "made in germany" usw.
> es liegt an jedem selber wie er sich einkleidet.aber auf ausbeuter firmen sollte man schon achten.und lidl spielt ganz oben mit.
> ich weiß auch wirklich nicht, *was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist* und man hier auf so einfältige ironie stößt...



du verbreitest gerade Unwahrheiten gemixt mit stumpfen nicht belegten Parolen, aber na gut, wenn das dein Stil ist.

Ich will auch nichts schönreden: Guck dir mal den Bericht über "KIK" in der Mediathek von ZDF an, grausam was da abgeht.

Wegen deines dummen Spruches: Die Gewerkschaften in Bangladesch haben einen Mindestlohn X gefordert, ein im Land überdurchschnittlicher Lohn von dem man dort gut leben kann. Ich weiß dass die Betriebe mit die für uns zum Teil fertigen mehr als das zahlen.

Ich kenne Schilder "Made in germany" nicht mehr wirklich... Wo gibts die? In unseren Sachen sicherlich nicht...

Wenn du ne in Deutschland gefertigte Jeans haben willst, kannst du gut und gerne mit 300 Euro kalkulieren. Wenn du es hast?
Guck dir doch die Leute an die bei Lidl kaufen... kaum sind da Hemden für 6,99 im Angebot, rennen die da alle hin und kaufen den Laden leer... 
Du machst es dir auf jeden Fall sehr einfach...

Wenn du in der Sache wirklich deinen Horizont erweitern willst statt rumzumüllen, schreib mir ne PM, dann könenn wir ja gerne mal reden, aber auf den Mist hier reagiere ich jetzt nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## michaduke (25. August 2010)

TassieDevil schrieb:


> Gleich M6 durch und an der Verbindung zum Längsrohr auch noch zwei
> 
> Erst dann sinkt der Hinterbau beim Arbeiten nicht zu Boden, wenn beim fully etc. nicht im Schwerpunkt geklammert werden kann
> 
> ...




Habe heute meinen Ständer bekommen (naja hört sich irgendwie komisch an)
Werde Ihn genauso modifizieren wie du das gemacht hast.
Aber für das Geld muss ich schon sagen das Teil ist Top!


----------



## pRoPh3t (25. August 2010)

Frage:

Wenn du dat aber so machst dann kannste das ding ja gar nicht mehr verstellen (Drehung)

Grüße Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (25. August 2010)

Hat einer das Pannenspray schon ausprobiert? Hab mir heute noch eins geholt.

Gruß René


----------



## gobo206 (31. August 2010)

Wieder neues ab 06/09/2010
KLICK

und auch ab 06/09 bei
ALDI-Süd


----------



## andi55 (31. August 2010)

Das angebot bei Lidl und Aldi-Süd ähnelt sich schon SEHR stark.

Insofern gut, weil m.E. Aldi-Nord selten geile Bikeangebote hat. 

Werde mir mal die Handschuhe anschauen.
Wer bei seinem Lidl des Vertrauens noch die Bikebrille erwischt: Super für das Geld!! Besonders die orangen _Gläser_ und in Verbindung mit dem Gurt sicherlich auch bedint zum Skifahren geeignet.


----------



## J.O (31. August 2010)

Ja die Handschuhe sehen Interessant aus, dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange biss man wieder welche braucht 

Schade das es nur Aldi süd ist die Überzieher für die Schuhe hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## Thrasher (31. August 2010)

Holla,

was haben denn die Schuh-Einlegesohlen bei den Fahrradsachen verloren??

Suche übrigens Abhilfe für meine beim Radfahren einschlafenden Zehen. Könnten solche Sohlen da was helfen?


----------



## J.O (31. August 2010)

Ausprobieren, glaube ich aber kaum, wahrscheinlich ist dein Schuh einfach etwas zu eng oder falls du Klickies fährst passt möglicherweise die Position auf dem Pedal nicht richtig hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## pRoPh3t (31. August 2010)

würdet ihr ehrer die Aldi oder Lidl Jacke nehmen?

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Beide, und die, die dir weniger gefällt oder paßt, zurückbringen


----------



## Highwayman (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin am Samstag im Bayrischen Wald auf den Großen Arber gefahren und hatte die Jacke dabei. 9°C und Nieselregen. Beim Aufstieg kam ich mir vor wie in ner Sauna, "atmungsaktiv" war da wohl nur ich , bei der Abfahrt hab ich gefroren ohne Ende...
Die Entlüftung auf dem Rücken ist wohl die Überlappung zu knapp. Wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt schaut das Netz raus. Und regnet somit voll rein!!

Mein Fazit: Müllhalde und ne teure Markenjacke kaufen!!


----------



## thaz (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir eben gerade bei LIDL die lange Laufunterwäsche geholt, macht vom ersten Blick her einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Sicherlich auch gut zum biken zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haremhab (7. Oktober 2010)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> du verbreitest gerade Unwahrheiten gemixt mit stumpfen nicht belegten Parolen, aber na gut, wenn das dein Stil ist.
> 
> Ich will auch nichts schönreden: Guck dir mal den Bericht über "KIK" in der Mediathek von ZDF an, grausam was da abgeht.
> 
> ...



Gute Auslandsjeans ("Dritte Welt Jeans") kostet hier in D auch ab 100 . Da wird sie aber für 5  das Stück hergestellt. Man kann es wenden und drehen so oft man will, verarscht wird man in beiden Fällen


----------

